# *****************, London : Part 27



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

just keeping link! 
K x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Miss T - I'm so sorry to hear the terrible news..... Life is so unfair......

Big   to everybody else - the thread is so big that i can't keep up any more!

AFM - just made appointment for ORT on Wednesday and a follow-up with Dr S next Monday. Finally, the wait is over, the mystery will be revealed - do we have problems or just me being impatient...... So desperate want a closure to my fertility saga so that I can move on with my life.... but both DH and my best friend said that I should learn to live with the uncertainty. the kind of closure my mind wants (pregnant now or being told I will never be pregnant) is not obtainable. so i should learn to live with the unknown.....

sorry about the me post... it's that time of the month.... when i always feel down.......

kisses and hugs to everybody.

swallow


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just bookmarking the new home xxx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Bookmarking!


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

Afternoon ladies

Miss T   awfull news so sorry

GG  wait till test day i am the worst for testing but its not worth it till test day good luck sweetie  its a BFP

Auntie M - well done on the frosties hun hope you wont need them just yet  

Kate dolphin  louise and swallow and other crgrs  good luck on your pending tx  its a good cycle 

Jo hunny see you got your app with the lister i have heard they are fab good luck 

Jenny- hope your appointment goes well hun  

I am back at work at last  yipee so feel a bit better looking forward now ,just need to see what is going to happen with my treatment it sure is a roller coaster but ready to take it on again  

love lots 

rachelbw



well being back in work is so good dont feel so bad now it takes my mind off things


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello everyone xxx    

Sweetdreams, sending you        as always in my thoughts, all the best for tomorrow at the clinic xxx    

Rachel, nice to hear from you hunnie, one day at a time, work will pass your days quicker, and you can start your tx as soon as you ready again   .. You will be ok we are here for you always   

AuntieM, take it easy you will do symptoon watch i have been but all the best and you will be fine hunnie   

MummyP hi welcome to a lovely thread and all the best for your TX     

Dolphin. Glad you spoke to clinic and you have your appointment coming up for May, will be here in no time xxx   

AFM: Well so far a few people know well my family and two friends, so we are going wait and DH wants to as well till the three scans then we will tell all.. .    
Got bad cramps and sickie feeling again today and hasn’t really gone but well expected. DH wants to stop the injections as he cant bare me crying and gritting anymore, said NO we have to carry on until Thursday, when we see our baby, wow less than 3 whole days to go.        Take it from there how often to do injections and cyclogest once we see DR>       

Love to you all xxx


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Miss T - just truly devasted for you. Wishing you all the best and thinking of you during this difficult time. 

Kate - good luck with FET. I am starting mine now, medicated so epxecting transfer early May if we are lucky. 

Bobo - good luck with the scan. 

x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Molly, 
I'm on day one of my period 1 today and am also now doing medicated so think I will be a few weeks behind you- what day are you on?
I'll start primolut on day 14.....
Here's to May Bumps!

Kate x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Bookmarking!


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

just book marking!


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Many thanks for the warm welcome, it means alot .

This will be my 2nd ICSI, my first resulting in my little boy (Yes I know another boy ), I can not praise the clinic enough (even when I sat for an hour last Thursday waiting for a blood test , hey ho)

I will be totally honest and say that I am overwhelmed at how many people are on this thread, I will try to mention you all when I can remember (mum-nesia) here's hoping you all get it one day .

AMP - I remember you from our first round of IVF/ICSI 

Mrs CC - Many thanks for your help, I hope you bubbas are playing nicely 

Auntie M - PUPO yaaaay, sending you   

BoBo - Huge congrats, I so sympathise with those Gestone injections, I hated them...but they were worth every bit of pain 


Wishing all CRGH'rs, all the luck and good health during their TX.

Speak soon Mummy P x


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

AuntieM-So glad your ET went so smoothly I hope I am as calm as you were. Sending you lots of   . Enjoy chillaxing.

Bobo- Good luck with the scan

GG- Not long now hold on in there   for a BFP honey.

AFM- ET tomorrow afternoon, nervous as hell but excited at the same time, hope it's not too painful. Looking forward to doing nothing the next few days. Off to me bed to dream about my embies.

night night xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

AuntieM - hope 2ww going quick       your going to get a BFP very soon xxx

Gelatogirl - its so hard isnt it to not test early the 2ww drives you nuts... hope it goes real quick for you    and very soon your get a BFP xxx

Eliza - sending you lots of      that all goes great with your embies with your ET tomorrow and you will very soon be announcing your BFP xxxx  

MummyP -  welcome to a lovely thread with lovely girls     that your ICIS is a great success and you get a lovely sibling for your little boy xxx

MissTI - thinking of you loads hon and sending you lots of      so sad for you xxxx

Molly -     that all goes great with your FET cycle xxx

Kate -      that your FET cycloe goes great hon xxxx  

rachel - hope you can get back on the TX rollercoaster very soon   xxx

Bobo -    that everything great with your little one  at your first scan on Thursday, how very exciting.... your love it, your cry loads when you see the little heartbeat beating away, amazing moments xxxxxx

swallow -     that your test results are great and you get some answers and that your apt with  goes great, don't ever give up hope, there are lots of couples that have unexplained fertility but they end up having babies... you will get pregnant I am sure       xxx

hello to everyone else lots of    

AFM - Very sadly more bad news in my family      , my youngest brother has just called me to say that they have just very sadly had a miscarriage at 7 weeks, first baby and had been trying for just a few months so very lucky to get pregnant so quickly, but they hadn't told anyone they were pregnant and then when I had my miscarriage they didn't say anything as didn't want to upset me, she found out they were pregnant just a few days after we had our first scan at 6+3 showing our little "beanie" had a heartbeat so our babies (cousins) would have been only a few weeks apart in ages so feeling very sad for them now.....     

sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry ladies but not a good start to the day.   I'm afraid. Had a smear of blood last night when I went to the loo - CD 23 - so did a first response test which was neg. Sat staring at the floor for about an hour while DH tried to get me to talk about it before shuffling off to bed for a cry. This morning no AF showing but it's just the witch playing games... as I did another test and it's still neg. So there is a miniscule chance that either AF won't come and that neg will slowly turn into a pos, but I'm pretty certain that's not going to happen. Just the kind of thinking you get into your head. 

All the best to everyone for the week ahead, I'll jump back on when I know what I'm doing and have collected my thoughts. We were only supposed to be doing these 2 IUIs as we are so stretched financially. Doesn't feel like much of a go though. I'm sure it feels worse each time and I'm not sure I can put myself forward for more. 

GG xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

GG-   - it is still early (those tests give lower accuracy early) but I guess you know your body- fingers crossed for an unexpected surprise, 

K x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Morning 

Sweetdreams73 - Thanks for your welcome, I'm sorry to read about your brother and sister inlaw  and indeed you  

GG -  

ElizaC - Sending you    for today, be calm (easier said than done ) and try an visualise your embryo/s 

Speak soon x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

MummyP - thanks xxx   

Gelatogirl - Dont give up yet, women do have a bleed and still are pregnant and its still too early testing on those pee sticks to get a correct result.... quite a few girls I have heard of have tested early and its been a BFN because hcg levels are far too low but waited and tested on either OTD or a couple of days later and then got a lovely BFP... I know its really hard but      that you get a positive result in a few days time    xxxx

AFM - we have got our follow up apt with Mr Serhal this afternoon dont think we are necessarily going to find out why I m/c but at least we might have a plan for future TX   

lots of      to everyone else

sweetdreamsxxxxxxx


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Sweetdreams - I just hate getting my hopes up. It's all such a mind game. Anyway, I really hope you have a good meeting and get some answers that help you on to the next stage, whatever that may be. I just find all the uncertainty exhausting!

Kate, MummyP, thanks for your hugs, I do need them. 

Deep breath and off to face the day.


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi there,

Gelatogirl, im sorry, i know exactly how it feels to play these games with your mind and try to keep hold of that glimmer of hope until you really cant any more... there are so many stories of women who get their af but are still pregnant and this really messes with me! Even though i know im being silly   ! Its so hard to keep believing month after month.

I found IUI very hard because you are left to your own devices so much. We still dont really know why we havent conceived apart from a slightly lower than average sperm count. Hopefully this first IVF attempt will give us some clues... 

Anyway, I just wanted you to know that I think am going slightly mad here too with it all, this fertility business is all i think about at the moment (im surprised i havent been sacked from work yet!) and although its crap, there will be another month, another chance however small.... we will get there  

hi also to other UCH girls... anyone else down regging this week? 

Zoe x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Quick post as waiting for train and I'm so late for work.. So will do more of a post later 


Eliza all the best for ET today xxx everything crossed for u and lots of ...
 

Jenny, I'm so so so sorry to hear about your brother and SIL devastating news . Hoping Dr Serhal can shed some light on your tx and you can start again once u and DH are ready lots of 

GG wait as the other girls have said too early and some ladies get Bfn then bfp so pls wait for your actual day to test xxxx
   

Love to all


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

bookmarkign


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Gelato - oh honey I am feeling for you so much.    I know that sinking feeling when you get a red/brown wipe but PLEASE dont give up. Its still a few days till your OTD and you never know. My thoughts are with you honey, this whole tx thing really does mess with your head and consume your life, but we are all here and understand. xxx

ZoeLouise - I think that you are right about IUI, and hopefully IVF will highlight any areas where you might need a little helping hand. I had assumed all would be fine with me (my DH has no sperm due to radiation/chemo for leukemia treatment as a teen) but CRGH are so thorough they picked up tiny cervix entrance, low AMH and possible hard embryo shells all of which they have a possible answer to. Its very reassuring to know what you are in such very capable hands. Good luck   

ElizaC - hope your ET goes well this afternoon. Will be thinking of you.   

Sweetdreams - Hope your apt with Dr S goes ok - sorry to hear about your bro & SIL, how very cruel life is sometimes. All the best for today honey      

Kate/Molly - good luck with your FETs. Really dumb question alert  - I dont know anything about frozen cycles - does it still involve the downreg phase, but not the stimming?

Hi kdb - hope its been another lovely day in NZ. xxx

AFM - Day 3 of bed rest here. Think the more of doing nothing I do, the harder it is to do anything (that was a quote from one of my cycle buddies!) All ok so far, no real symptoms to speak of. Still having issues with the cyclogest - its soo much easier the back way (sorry tmi) but crgh advise front way after ET. In clinic tomorrow for blood test to check that the heparin injections arent thinning blood too much so might ask nurses it I can swap to the back way!! 

Auntiem.x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

HI everyone quick question, at  your first scan do you have to have a bladder full as haven't been told by clinic if i need to have for thursday?   

AuntieM continue resting and all be fine with your embies,I do the cyclogest first way and have done since i was ill 2 weeks ago. So yukky but well its doing the job, so as much as you rather the other way just think of something lie down after straight away and relax.....Hope your blood tests go well for you tomorrow


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Gosh it's so long ago - I think you don't have to have a full bladder as it's still done up the front entrance (!) rather than abdominally. 

AF arrived yesterday late evening so today counts as day 1. It's a bit light compared to usual so I hope that's okay.

Feeling yucky and had PMT x a million last night. Poor dh got an earful - luckily ds was already in bed or he'd have wondered what had happened to me! 

Hoping I'll get less moody once the injections start. Yeh right. Let's hope no pesky cysts this time. 

Hi to all (sorry no personals as snowed under with work).


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Bobo - Your bladder needs to be empty, good luck


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

hi everyone

just wanted to pop in to say             to MissT I have no idea what to say you have both been so strong through all his illness, and it is so so sad that he has been taken from you by this horrible disease. thinking of you so much and if you ever need a coffee or a shoulder to cry on let me know. have PM'd you my mobile

lots of love to all
C


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

hello lovely ladies

MissTI - thinking of you hon and sending you lots and lots of      and love xxxxxx

Elvie - sorry to hear your feeling hormonal   hope your scan goes great and you can start with your TX cycle..   for a great successful one. xx

Bobo - hope everything goes great tomorrow at your scan   how very exciting and lovely, enjoy your precious experience its amazing    xxxx

AuntieM - glad to hear you are resting hon and looking after your lovely embies, take care and hope all great with your blood tests today  xxx

zoelouise - welcome to the thread and     that you have a very successful first IVF cycle... hope DR goes ok for you xxx

gelatogirl - it is so very hard all this TX stuff with its up and downs    .  Really hoping its going to be a lovely sticky BFP when you test on OTD   

hello to everyone else lots of       to you all

AFM -  We had our follow up apt yesterday with Mr Serhal, wow! really like the new consulting rooms in the alexandra wing of CRGH how posh is the waiting room there..  I was feeling very anxious about what he was going to say, but he was really nice and very very positive and said he is not in the slightest bit worried about me not getting pregnant again and says I have nothing to worry about... (easier said than done) the fact that I got pregnant with IUI is a very good sign in itself he said ... my AMH result is all great and my body responded really well to the stimming drugs... so all very positive and very reassuring and a relief... as far as the m/c is concerned just one of those unlucky and freak things that is hopefully unlikely to happen again. He wants to keep my drug regime and treatment plan exactly the same as I had before Superovulation dIUI with Gonal-f injections... I asked about genetic testing and immune testing and he said no you dont need any further investigations or tests there is nothing for you to worry about and I know you will get pregnant again no problems at all.  We have been told not to change the donor as has proven fertility and had genetic testing done so no problem that end...... so he was all very very positive... only downside is CRGH wont let me start my TX again after a m/c until beginning of my third AF cycle after the actual m/c bleed so that means a long old wait for us until hopefully about the beginning of June.... ahh....  I am not the most patient person and just want to get on with it again... but also want the best chance of success and if that means waiting till my body is properly back to normal then we will have to wait.... but at least we have a plan and something to look forward to... and me and DH are starting to feel a bit more positive about the future more now which is good...I am still finding the m/c really hard to come to terms with and especially with the pregnancy hormones still in my body and when I still have this pregnancy symptom which is a metallic taste in my mouth which I have had since week after conception. The very heavy bleeding has stopped now but  still spotting which is now been two weeks after ERPC so slowly body getting back to normal hopefully    

lots of love
sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry for a me post but I'm in a minor panic (!) as my AF has stopped already - it only started at bedtime on Monday so has been only just over a day and really light. Could this be a problem?? 
I've got my scan anyway tomorrow but it seems very strange. If my cycle gets cancelled again after this second go at downregging (last time was cancelled due to a cyst) I will be really  

Has anyone else had a really light short period after downregging??

(Have posted elsewhere on this but no replies yet)


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Elvie - my period during downregging was very short (Sunday morning till Tues morning) and prob a little bit heavier to start with than normal but then went to very light. Good that you have your scan tomorrow so they can check all is well. Dont worry honey, I think its probably to be expected that period at this time is a little different to normal.    for your scan tomorrow.

Sweetdreams - glad your apt with Dr S went well (havent been to new consulting rooms yet, sound v swanky!!) and that he has re-assured you that you will be pregnant again. Must be a relief to hear that he wants your tx to stay the same and you dont need genetic/immune testing. It is frustrating to wait, I was not happy when I was told this last Dec, but as you say if its getting your body back into tiptop condition to start again then its worth it. I dont think m/c is something you ever get over, but time is a great healer and things will get easier. There is not a day going by when I dont think about my m/c but time does make you focus forwards rather than backwards and makes moving on a bit easier. I hope that makes sense!! So glad you now have a plan and have a few months off from the drugs and stress of cycling. Really really hoping things go very well for your next tx honey.     

Bobo - not long till your scan now honey. x

Gelato - Hope you are ok honey, have you tested again? Am thinking of you. x

ElizaC - how did ET go? Hope you are at home with feet up with a good book or film to keep you occupied. xx

Hello to everyone else, EBC, kdb, zoelouise, mummyp, ceci, molly, kate, MrsCC, Mrs Rock and anyone else I have surely missed. 

AFM - back from clinic after blood tests. crgh are now routinely testing for progesterone levels when they do the full blood count for Clexane effects so will call me if I need to up the lovely Cyclogest pessaries. I did ask if its too early to notice any significant change in the blood levels and was told in no uncertain terms that yes it is far too early and to NOT be tempted to test. Not that I was going to but thought I'd ask!! Back to work tomorrow which I am kind of looking forward to (well not dreading anyway!). Will be good to have some focus and its only a 2 day week - yay!

Love to you all xx

AuntieM.x


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

MummyP-Welcome & thankyou for my babydust x

Sweetdreams- How good that must have felt hearing Dr S positivity & how confident he is you will be pregnant again. I know you have to wait a bit longer than you wanted to start your tx, but now you can look forward to it with confidence. Just get yourself fit & lots of relaxing for 3 months time

Bobo- Good luck with the scan tomorrow

AuntieM- Brilliant news on your frosties but am sure you wont need them,   for a BFP honey xx

GG- Dont give up just yet, you still have time for it to change to a BFP 

AFM - ET went so smooth I couldnt believe I didnt feel a thing, well plsed with myself as am normally a right wuss when it comes to anything like that! But on the way to CRGH my DP decided to tell me that I should prepare myself for the worse & that the odds are stacked against us. Couldnt believe what I was hearing, I was so excited the sun was out & I felt so positive, & his comments knocked me right back down again. I was crying all the way there, I was actually hysterical. (not a good start before my et)He finally appologised only coz I made him! Anyway once we spoke to the Dr I had calmed down, they decided that 3 would be put back 1. coz of my age 2. coz of my low amh. But I still cant get his comments out of my head & now feel negative. He hasnt been much support before or after. While I was resting after my ET he came back with loads of food shopping & told me to get out of bed & unpack them while he takes the dog out! Cheek! He doesnt believe that I need to be resting so much. Cant wait when he goes back to work as he is messing the house which is stressing me out. So sorry but I so need to have a rant & a moan. When I read all your stories that your dp dh are there for you, I just think you are all so lucky. If it werent for you girlies I think I would just give up. You all help & encourage me to keep staying postive even thou it's hard with dp about. Sorry again for the moan but had to get it off my chest. Oh yeh & to top it off no frosties so    for BFP.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Eliza    and a cyber   for your DH- it sounds like he has a severe case of foot in mouth disease- do you think it is him bizarrely trying to be reassuring- you know that thinking if you prepare for the worst you won't be disappointed thing- 

Personally I have never gone with that you might as well be hopeful and enjoy it until proven other wise 

Stick to your guns- stay in bed- and good luck hun! 

Sticky vibes coming your way

Kate x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Eliza - that's fantastic that ET went so well. I reckon your dh is just trying to protect you from disappointment but let's hope he's wasting his efforts as you will get a BFP! 
If it's any consolation mine isn't exactly brimming with empathy all the time. He is more the practical type. 
I remember at one of our ETs it was quite uncomfortable and he had to be told by the nurse to hold my hand! Hadn't crossed his mind to reassure me. 

AuntieM - thanks for your reassurance about your AF. I called the clinic and the nurse said they will be able to see if the lining has been shed etc. tomorrow on the scan anyway. Interesting re testing progesterone levels. In the past they didn't really do any checks after ET unless there was a reason to worry so this is all good really that they are doing this. I find it impressive that they are evolving the way they do things all the time to improve success rates. 

Sweetdreams - yes v encouraging re what the docs said. So are the new consulting rooms in another bit of the building? 

Gelato - hope you're coping with the waiting and wondering. 

Hi to everyone else. 
Anyone in tomorrow morning? 
Lx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi all!

A m/c is a really horrid thing to happen and yet it happens all the time to really baby deserving people   It has taken me two years to really feel able to put it behind me and look forward- just as you say auntiem... i always remember the due date of that baby with sadness that i dont really share with anyone...

ElizaC- you poor thing... men are a tad crap at times, they seem to have a limit to their 'trying their best'. They also show their stress and anxiety in different ways and it must be hard for them not to be in the driving seat- if you know what i mean    Absolutely put yourself first at this crucial time, i think he will come around when he has had a bit of alone time...  ( obv dont know him but it seems to work with dh!). Your little one is gently nesting as we speak- focus and visualise hard on that! lots of love  

sweetdreams- three months will fly by- it feels like only yesterday that it was xmas- 3 months ago- see!  Sounds like the perfect opportunity for a glass of red and all that shellfish and brie and coffee that you wont be able to have for 9 months soon  

Hi everyone else, positive vibes being sent to you all as we speak..... Zoe x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Sweetdreams - I'm with Zoe, spoil yourself a bit with all the no-no's in the next few months. Perhaps think of it as a chance to really get your body in top condition for what's ahead (so perhaps not too much wine!!)  It is so hard to face the delays but it does sound like your body needs the time. So pleased that Dr S was great for you, you sound positive, which is so important.

Eliza - Congrats on being PUPO! Sorry to hear that DH is being less than helpful. It's strange how differently we all react. My DH was trying really hard with me on Mon night and I was the one being neg. Really hoping that this is the one for you so no frosties = no problem. I hope DH comes good and you guys can get back on track.

Elive - good luck for tomorrow - don't know anything about IVF protocol, so hope you can get some reassurance about your last period..

Bobo - looking forward to your scan report after tomorrow... how exciting for you.

I'm just keeping my head down, crossing everything I've got for Saturday. Still no AF which is brilliant. Am doing the knicker-check and boob-squeeze at regular intervals. Boobs are now def. tender, so much squeezing! Did a second test in the morning after the bleed Monday night, which was also neg. But not tested today and will try not to tomorrow. Will let you all know if there is any change of outcome! Feel strangely calm now, like I got something off my chest on Monday and hope that if it's a neg, then I'm part way to acceptance. At least we've started thinking about what next as I find I can't go there while I'm in a cycle. Spoke to a friend in Melb this morn whose DD is now 5 wks old. She tells me that she's almost forgotten the pain of her IVF journey already. So really hope that for all of us, this strange experience will one day be behind us. 

Hi Kate, Zoelouise, MummyP, EBC, KDB, Cecibee, Gillydaffodil, Molly, MrsCC, Dolphin, Mrs Rock....ooh, we need a list of who's who and where we are at!! Really sorry to miss anyone..

Gelato xxx


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Girlies you are all so reassuring.

I just hope &   that I havent dashed my chances after getting so hysterical before the et. I was actually hyperventilating. Not a good environment for my poor little embies. 
Will try & rest more so hard thou as am picking up after dp everywhere he goes. He is like a child in himself...messy! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

ElizaC - CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO  !! Make sure you rest up now, dont worry about the mess your DP is making, just imagine it doesnt exist and maybe he will clear up after himself!!

Gelato - hang on in there girl! Fingers and toes crossed here for you. xx

Elvie - hope scan goes well tomorrow   all ok for you to start stims. xx

Zoe - thanks for the positive vibes honey, always welcome!!

AFM - Went to clinic for blood tests and did ask if they can tell if theres anything going on with HCG yet but was told very firmly by nurse that there wont be anything they can tell yet. Nurse called back later to say that full blood count fine but progesterone level is low and they are putting me on Gestone injections from tomorrow aswell as Cyclogest. I panicked a bit afterwards so called the out of hours doctor number and spoke to Doctor A and he said that it was nothing to worry about, they have only just started testing for prog at this stage and now that they know levels are a little low they can boost it. He said it would have no affect on any pregnancy resullt which kind of put my mind at rest but cant help thinking this is not a good sign. Has anyone else had this test this early?
Sorry for me post, am back at work tomorrow so just needed 

AuntieM.x


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry - am a lurker rather than a poster on this thread now but have just seen the post from Auntie M - I am also on the dreaded 2ww which is lasting an eternity!!!  I too was told my progesterone was low last week and have been put on gestone.  My progesterone level was 49.8 and I was initially told it should be 100 so I thought I was really low but when I went to collect the gestone (v expensive from CRGH!!) they said the level should be 100 by pregnancy test day - if it had been over 75 they would have left me on the 2 cyclogest per day.  Under 75 they would have increased the cyclogest to 3 per day and under 50 meant gestone as well as cyclogest.  I was also told it was a very new thing that they are doing and that it wouldn't affect the pregnancy chances.  I am day 13 after ET - I did a test yesterday which was negative but OTD isn't until Sunday although CRGH do seem to have the longest 2ww in the world so am thinking I could well be in line for a BFN .  I had 2 blasts put back but they didn't reach blast until day 6 so I think that might reduce my chances.  Anyway hope that puts your mind at rest Auntie M - have been keeping an eye on your progress as you were only a week apart from me!!


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

AuntieBetty - thank you so much for not being a lurker tonight! Yes you have put my mind at rest honey! My progesterone was 39.5 today so I do need some help it would seem! Have been struggling with the cyclogest - the one I put in early morning doesnt seem to like staying up so I was worried that not enough was getting to the right place but from tomorrow I will have the gestone as backup. Crikey - you are exactly a week ahead of me, and with blastos too! Ooh dont get me started on the CRGH 2ww policy - even my cycle buddy board moderator says its "ludicrous" to test 16 days after 5dt! 

All the very best for your testing - please dont be put off by the neg test - when I got my bfp in Oct last yr I tested -ve on Day 15 and +ve Day 16 so things can change so quickly. 

Sending you some     and thanks again for posting, it so helps to hear from someone else in the same situation.

AuntieM.xx


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Auntie M - I had the same cyclogest worries as you and am much happier to know I have got the gestone going in to.  I had always heard that gestone was the worst of the injections but I have had absolutely no side effects at all.  Good Luck x x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

evening ladies xxx

AuntieM, my progesterone was low which they detected on my first blood test after bfp so on gestone injections x1 a day (DH does it for me at night, only thing got is a few bruises and hurts a little )and cyclogestx2 a day. It really helped my progesterone go from 73.6-172 within a week so hunnie keep them up they will work xxx keep resting  it is nothing to worry about i know I'm not on et but all be good and yes two days it be the weekend. take it easy on your first day back and try not to overdo things, can you go in late and leave early even for the next few days up to your test day. DO not stress all be fine babe.  

Auntie Betty, hi and congrats on your recent et and your a week in front of  auntieM. Yep the gestone is expensive so i brought mine from central homecare with reasonable saving, i got a private prescription from crgh and ordered them from there. Don't test until 16th hide them and wait all the best and a bfp for you at the weekend.   

Elvie, all the best for you tomorrow xx   

Gelato, nearly the end of 2ww she isn't oming so relax, sore boobs yep same here! aah really hurt this morning when i tried to turn in bed! what we woman have to go through wouldn't change it though for the world.STAY AWAY FROM THE           

ElizaC  congrats on your PUPO, rest and relax hun. Ignore DP they don't think sometimes and try not too do housework it can wait i learnt to sit back and only today is the first time i vacuumed in over a month, DH will go mad when he comes home from footy as he has been doing the housework since tx statred in Feb, bless him.  So please please sit back and relax all be fine xxx Men are big kids, don't think they ever grow up , but its our turn through our treatments to sit back and try and relax and let them look after us! I'm not one for doing nothing in the house but i have learnt to take it easier for the baby.. SO i wish you all th best on your 2ww and a nice bfp at the end for you and DP.   

Jenny, thank you for your words will stop stressing and relax before tomorrow. June will come in no time for you and you can start again xxx    

AFM< DH gone footy and well sat and relaxing a little really excited and nervous about our first scan tomorrow   , thanks for tips on my bladder being empty so thats good as i can never hold it in!... I forgot to ask the clinic today but should i take a cyclogest in the morning before scan, as i do it from the front will this affect the scan as its an internal one.   

xxx LOVE TO YOU ALL XXXXXX


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Bobo2005- best of luck with the scan today! Thinking of you 

morning everyone else.... 

Z


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Hi elvie - good luck for your first scan. Interesting what you said about AF being light. I think I may come on on Fri or Sat. I booked the first scan for Mon. Don't know what i'll do if I come on tomorrow am. They said if its after midday then Sat counts as day 1. Anyway, wishing you lots of luck and hope to be stimming with you soon. 

Question: When they say 'bring in the injections so we can show you how to use them' - do the mean ALL injections?? One of each or all?

Bobo - How did the scan go?

AuntieM and AuntieBetty - good luck and wishing you lots of 

Eliza- good luck and rest up. 

Hi to everyone - wishing you lots of luck and positive thoughts.


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Loving the Auntie Betty/ AuntieM thing - you two are destined to be cycle buddies. I might change my name to Auntie Elvie actually!!


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

HELLO EVERYONE    

( a me post and sorry if it upsets anyone )  

Thank you all for your wishes today for my first scan of our baby.   
WOW I couldn't believe it, DH was gobsmacked   how small baby is at 6.9mm and a little flashing heartbeat was so so i cant explain but magical.      Our baby is 6 weeks and 3 days old     ( i estimated 6+5) DR A is lovely  and was pleased he checked all my inside and said is all looks good. Got to  continue with the cyclogest twice a day and gestone once a day up to when we see you next he said and till really 10 weeks.  
SO our next scan is booked for the 13th April then i will be exactly 9 weeks, then i will be dischagred from the clinic  to say as everyone is so lovely there and said it to him and the nurses i saw today. Then ts off to the NHS! We have our appointment with GP to do referral on Monday x

Hope you are all OK and hope everyones appointments went well today as well and over the next days/weeks.


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Bobo - that's why we're all here. For those of us who haven't got there yet, at least we can read that it is possible. Thrilled for you love! Take good care of yourself and that little wonder.

BFN is looking more definite, AF seems to be properly on the way. Wasn't to be.

Gelatogirl xx


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

Bobo sounds amazing. How exciting. 

GG so sorry honey

xx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Gelatogirl -       so sorry the mean AF has come, sending you big cyber hug   

ElizaC - Hope you are resting up and NOT clearing up after your DH honey!!. xx

Elvie - LOL at joining the Aunties!! Hope your scan went ok today honey and you can start your stims.

EBC - good luck with stims lesson - I'd imagine they mean 1 of each. I had done menopur before so didnt have a lesson.   

BoBo - WOW!! Your post brought a little tear to my eye honey - it IS the most amazing thing ever and so so special.    Enjoy!! Thanks for your post re Gestone, glad to hear it has increased your levels so quickly, fingers crossed it works for me. 

AFM - first day back at work today since before EC and was actually glad to be there as it really took my mind off the 2ww. I couldnt make it to crgh to pick up Gestone prescription so my DH had to cycle up there in the rain and have the lesson on how to inject my bottom the poor thing although he did wind me up that one of the nurses demonstrated on her bum!     He then had to cycle to my office in the rain so I could take the prescription into the pharmacy. He's a bit of a hero tonight therefore. Just did the jab and wasnt as bad as I thought although I nearly passed out at size of needle! Still if nothing else was a bit of a bonding session with DH!

AuntieBetty - hope you are Ok honey. xx

Love to everyone

AuntieM.xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

AuntieM
How funny about your dh saying the nurse demonstrating in her bum. He sounds fab! 

Gelato - sorry to hear this. 

Bobo - you shouldn't worry that bringing good news is something to feel awkward about -it's lovely to hear these things. 
It does seem a bit strange getting out there in the NHS after the clinic but I also found it reassuring to be finally like a normal pg mumtobe in some ways!

AFM - I am pleased to see the needles for the stimming injections are quite a lot smaller than they were with my last fresh cycle over five years ago! And boy was I just relieved to get the green light as I was sure it was going to get cancelled again. 
Slight issue with some patch of something they could see on one of my ovaries so they've done some extra bloods to check what that is. 

Had a long wait in there today - 45 mins for the scan and then 20 mins to see the nurse. Let's hope that's not going to be the way next week as I'm in every single day for a while now.

Anyone else starting stimming tomorrow?! 

Auntie Elvie x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Bobo - Dont feel bad about posting good news...  its what keeps us all going... we are here for eachother through the good and bad stuff... That's fantastic news that all is great with your little one, it is such a special and very lovely experience and amazing feeling seeing them and their heartbeat beating away for the first time, very happy for you hon   xxxxx   ^  ^   that everything continues just great xxx

Gelatogirl -      and    AF stays away and its a lovely BFP for you on Saturday xxx 

Elvie - great news you got the green light for TX to start      for a very successful cycle for you..    xx

AuntieM - hope 2ww goes quick for you  ... sorry to hear about the injections but sure it will all be worth it when you get your BFP    xxx

Eliza - congratulations on being PUPO hope 2ww goes quick for you and you get a lovely BFP in two weeks time    xxxx

hello to everyone else lots of    xxx

sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi

I don't post on here very often anymore but I do read from time to time to keep up with the news.

I just wanted to send my condolences to you Miss Ti, absolutely devastating news.  I hope that you are getting support from family and friends.  I always admired your positive attitude and it always sounded like you and your DH had a very strong, loving and lovely relationship.  You have been through too much and I wish there could have been a different outcome

To everyone else going through treatment I hope that your BFPs are just around the corner

Kellyx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Massive congratulations Bobo! Shows it works!!!- great news  

Just a bit of a me worry, sorry.....I think i am quite a lot behind you all, still down regging and nervous about the fact that easter comes just when im supposed to have the baseline scan and my info says they'll only do it mon-fri..(im presuming that means no sans on bank hols??) Does this mean i cant start stimming if they won scan me? These timing things always seems to happen to me  

Sleep well everyone   z


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Just a quickie, 

Zoe- they do work at weekends/bank holidays I had ET on a may bank holiday- they just like to start you on a week day and as that scan can be day 1,2,3 you can usually avoid a weekend- so don't worry about that the clinic is good like that, 

Bobo      that sounds lovely...

Auntie M and Auntie Betty eveything crossed,

Love to everyone else,

kate x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Zoe - it won't be a problem - they wouldn't have started you downregging if they weren't going to have cover over Easter.


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

hi ladies

I feel like our thread needs a group hug at the moment so here it is    

*gelatogirl* - So sorry you think it's a bfn hun  

*Elvie* - congrats on tx starting today, how exciting 

*Bobo* - great news re the scan, it is the most amazing thing when u first see your beanie 

*Sweetdreams* - glad your follow-up went well and DR S was so positive. I'm sorry you have to wait until June before starting next tx, although I'm hoping if all goes to plan I will be down-regging in June so maybe we will be cycle buddies 

*Auntie M* - I got the giggles big time after reading your post about the nurse doing a demo on her bum for your DH   Could just picture it, my DH also laughed at that 

Hi to *Kate, kdb, jo, eliza, zoelouise and everyone else on the thread* 

love dolphin xxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Morning everyone  , and thanks elvie and kate for the reassurance, im sure you're right, i was just worried in case they treat NHS patients differently to private ones...? It would be silly for them to abandon it all because of a bank holiday! 

chat later.. thank god its Friday   Z


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning my fellow crghr’s xxxx  

Gelatogirl, I hope she hasn’t come xxxxx everything crosses   

AuntieM, aaah your DH bless can picture a man dashing back and forth through London with a backpack of drugs and needles! Bless him ,, hahah the demonstration made me laugh. Hope it went ok I’m getting used to them so for a few more weeks then that’s it! .... xxx   

Elvie, thanks elvie i know so many people been through some sad times lately but i know we here for each other through good and bad times, and we want more good times ahead for us all....xxxx All the best for going in each day now and hope stimming goes well today xxx   

Jenny, lost of love xxxxx   

Livity, hello how are you? 

Zoe, thank you. Don’t worry clinic is open each day all be fine all the best for your tx.   

Dolphin, nice group hug yep we all need one once in a while and more often. Xxx
Hope you well? xx   


AFM didn't sleep much still in shock from scan seeing heartbeat, or flashing light a DH called it so cute,   just so nice to finally have a smile on our faces, not that we don’t usually but taken us over two half years to get to here and we couldn’t be more happier xxxxxx  

have a nice day everyone, love to you all xxx


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

BoBo - this is great news! lots of     for you. everything will be fantastic from here. thanks for sharing with everybody. it certainly gives me hope and keeps me going!  

Sweetdream - thanks for the encourgement.    sorry to hear there are more bad news in your family.... nature is so cruel to make m/c so common.... as for the 3 months wait, it is definitely a good thing in this situation. when I had my initial consultation in CRGH, dr. told me that sometimes women don't even ovulate in the first 2/3 months after m/c (even with regular AF), because our bodies are still confused about what it should do. Definitely eat all those things you can't eat when pregnant (brie, wine, salami and many more), because in a few months time, you will have to give them all up!

GG - sorry to hear that your AF is on its way. you know, when i was pregnant last time, i said to DH the night before i had positive test that my period was coming. a week before that, i did a fast response test, it was negative. i also find it impossible not to think about whether i'm pregnant each month before AF is due, but i keep telling myself - we do not know whether we are pregnant until day 28. I'm not encouraging you to have your hope up. i just think the psychologically most healthy thing to do during those days is to stay neutral and let nature takes its course. having said that, i will be the first one to confess, most of the time, i found it extremely hard to remain neutral....

quick question, if anybody happens to have similar experience. when i had the scan on wed for ORT, dr. told me that my lining was still thick and should expect more AF. however, i had almost none AF from that day. i will ask dr. s in the follow-up on monday. just wondering if anybody has similar experience. is it a bad thing if the lining is thick or not shedding everything?

sorry, didn't mean to miss anybody, but have to go. group hugs   to everybody. hope you'll all have a nice weekend.

swallow


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Bobo- that sounds amazing and like the others, very happy for you. can't wait to be there myself.

Zoe - I was in today and they said they were open over easter. Good luck with the d/r. 

Elvie - good luck for the stimming - I'm sure i'll bump into you at the clinic in the next two weeks. 

Afm - af started this morning, so rang crgh straight away and they fitted me in. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOo busy today, longest wait so far. Had basline scan. All looked good, although lining a bit thick. Dr said this was expected as its day 1, but just to make sure we have to go in on Sunday for another scan. If all ok, then first stimm on Sunday night!! I feel nervous as it's always been a long way away but now we're finally at the right point. So I am happy to be finally here. In on Sunday, Wed and Fri next week. Stimm lesson went fine, nurse showed us all the injections up to egg collection and said she'll go through the rest when we get to that point. Feeling happy, a little lighter in the wallet, but happy to be at the next milestone. 

Wishing you lots of hugs,
Hi to swallow, sweetdreams, auntieM and AuntieBetty, dolphin, zoe and livity and everyone else.


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

EBC - hurray at the arrival of AF. Hope they see what they need to on Sunday. 

AFM done first stabbings. Gonal F a doddle, Menopur felt a bit funny - could feel it going in and once the needle was half in it was a bit stingy. Wondering whether I'd be better in my tummy instead of my leg (always did them in leg last time) where do you all do them?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

GG sending you a special koala  from Sydney.  xoxo

p.s. Elvie - I have always injected into my belly


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Elvie - I didn't realise how close we are in cycling.....I start DR on Monday  . I think tummy is better 

GG - Thinking of you 

Bobo - Ahhhrrr, I'm so pleased you and DH are in awe & happy with your bubba 

Auntie M & Auntie Betty - Keep up that positivity  , sending you both  

Big hello to Dolphin17 (when do you start DR?), Sweetdreams, Livityk, Zoe and to the ladies that I have inadvertently missed   

AFM - I had my Hycosy on Thursday how painful was that , and start DR on Monday...yaaaay


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Elvie - I did both GonalF and Menopur in tummy - just found I had more to pinch there LOL and didnt hurt that much. Good luck hun. xxxxxx

Sweetdreams - hope you are ok and starting to feel ok about your few months off the rollercoaster xx

Gelatogirl - still thinking of you, think you said you had a big event at your daughters school tomorrow - hope it goes ok. xx

AuntieBetty - Hi hun, hope the week is going ok, good luck for Sunday  

MummyP - sorry the HyCoSy was horrid but *YAY* to starting stims on Monday - what drugs are you on?

Dolphin - Glad I gave you the giggles!! My DH fancies himself as bit of comedian  !

ZoeLouise - the girls are right, CRGH are open over weekends so you will be fine. Lots of  for your tx hun. xx

BoBo - its so lovely to hear you so happy, this is such a wonderful time for you & DH.  

Swallow - sorry I cant help you honey, my lining is always bit on thin side. Am sure that Dr S will help with any queries on Monday. xx

EBC - YAY glad they fitted you in today think Fridays are a manic day there! Hope Sundays scan goes well and you can start stims. I soooo know what you mean about wallet being lighter!! It WILL all be worth it honey. xx

kdb -   down under!!

afm - glad my 2 day working week is over but did enjoy work as is massive distraction from knicker checking!! Would normally have some signs of AF by today BUT am not thinking too far ahead as am aware of how many drugs are racing round me which could affect things. The gestone bottom jabs are going fine - have to remember to be uber-nice to DH though as he may well take revenge!! He makes a good nurse so his lesson at crgh must have gone well!

lots of    to all the past present and future crgh-ers out there. xx

AuntieM.xx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

AuntieM - glad injections are going fine   hope 2ww goes quick for you and     that its a lovely BFP for you

Gelatogirl - sending you lots of        and      that its a BFP for you today on OTD xxxxxx  

Elvie - hope all goes great with your stimming   .  I did the injections in my tummy as have more flab to hold onto.. xxxx 

MummyP - sorry to hear your hycosy was painful lots of    xx

EBC -      that all great with your lining at your scan tomorrow xx

swallow - hope all goes great with your follow up on Monday    xx

Dolphin - that would be great if we did end up being cycle buddies in June    xx

Zoelouise - Don't worry, at weekends they are pretty short staffed so you do sometimes have a bit of a wait   but lucky as some clinics don't work at weekends at all how the heck can that work great for TX      for your DR and then stimming xx

Bobo - Bet your still on   .  It does take a while for it to all sink in...that you actually pregnant....  I still had to keep looking all the time at my scan photo to remind myself I was actually pregnant... enjoy hon its such an amazing experience and so lovely, oh dear now made myself    thinking about when I was actually pregnant.  lots of    to you and bump  xxxxx

hello to everyone else lots of     and hope you all have lovely weekends xx

AFM - Feeling very up and down, the hormones still in my body dont help that much either... one minute ok next crying...   guess its all part of the grieving process.... DH  is finding it really hard as he hates to see me so down....Just takes time I guess to get body and mind back to my normal positive self... I am probably being very hard on myself expecting to be ok already as still is such early days. It doesnt help that when I was pregnant I wrote in my diary every week how many weeks I was gone so every time I open my diary I see how many weeks I should be, it should of been 12 weeks on Monday     

sweetdreamsxxxxxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning Everyone,   

Jenny, oh i wish i could give you a massive hug now     sorry made you cry   but you will get a wonderful bfp once you start in June sweetie xx xxxxxxxxx              Take yourelf and DH out for the day and go out to the countryside with a picnic today or tomorrow away from the norm xx xx please look after yourself xxx       

Swalow, hope all goes fine for you on Monday xxx  

AuntieM, see you getting used to the injections, yes be nice to DH i am hahah i don't do them on my bum but just above the hip bit, hurt but poor DH has to wake me up sometimes as i don't seem to stay awake longer than 9.30pm!    

EBC, yep Fridays are soooo busy glad you got in, all the best for you scan tomorrow    

MummyP sorry to hear your hycosy wasn't very nice    all the best for starting on Monday    


Love to everyone else       

AFM, just tired too often now and boobs are so sore i couldnt stop scratching my left one last night (tmi)!  Still cant quite believe it and do keep looking at scan. DH been great he did all the vacuuming and mopping and i just did light polishing and stuff, he wont let me do nothing bless him,have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Bobo - thanks sweetie for your message very lovely of you    xx.  The thing is even if I do get a BFP again which hopefully I will   I am going to be so frightened and so very anxious of the same thing happening again and dont know how I will cope if I m/c again..... take care of you and bump, glad DH is looking after you both and helping out, he sounds lovely   xxxxxx  xxxxx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Sweetdreams, please rest assured that your feelings and reactions are perfectly normal after mc. The hormones hang around for a while hence making you still feel pg whilst you know you are not.  The whole thing just does your head in but the hormones eventually calm down.  You have to give  yourself time to talk abut it, scream, shout and cry.  I remember having a massive melt down at seeing pg ladies and prams.  I was working with someone who was 6 weeks ahead of me in pregnancy and it was torture seeing her whilst I had lost our baby.  I found that counselling really helped because, whilst I was sharing a lot online, I was not physically speaking about it and how I felt (sad, betrayed, cheated, yet again the one that was different from my peers).  She really helped me work through it.

I too scribbled down a few notes and worked out dates etc.. in a notebook.  It broke my heart every time I saw it so I gathered all the stuff that related to the pregnancy, put in a little love note and sealed the whole thing up in a bag.  I placed this at the back of a cupboard.  We also planted a tree via an environmental project in India to commemorate the little one.

Give yourself time, some house projects - I had decorating targets - and June will be here in no time.  Just keep sharing


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

morning ladies

Jenny so sorry hunny you are right you just need time to grieve its been 21 years in april since i lost my daughter and not a day goes by when i dont think about her ,you will never forget the baby you lost even when you have another baby but it does get easier time is a great healer and you sound like you have got a great Dh so you can get through this together and in a few months you will be back on the roller coaster ready to start again and next time you will have a healthy happy pg goood luck sweetie

GG- good luck for today hunny hope you result changes for you   

Bobo- so glad your scan went well enjoy your dh doing housework get him trained for when baby comes 

Auntie M-glad injections are going well dh done them in my tummy more fat to grab hold of good luck hope you get a nice BFP

Dolphin Jo Louise Mrs C swallow other cgers good luck to you all 

well still waiting for Dr s to send my notes off to my other dr so we can start again will be in oxford but will pop on from time to time to fill you in and catch up on what is going on here will miss the Crgh they are all so nice there 

Rachelbw


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Afternoon all,

sweetdreams- I did the same, my diary had all the weeks counted till the first scan at nearly 13 weeks and i still think of all the things i did during that time, so happy, yet so afraid of losing it... i feel like i worried so much that i made it happen. Although nothing will make it go away, you are very much not alone and your feelings of frustration are very familiar   Onwards and upwards to the next time hey?   take care of you...

Bobo, your BFP and little cutie are keeping me going. We are all at this exceptionally successful clinic after all, hurrah! 

As for my worries about the clinic doing my baseline over easter, I phoned and lovely nurse (Y) told me that i couldnt come in until the tuesday after easter ( ) if af doesnt come before next weds! Theyre gonna keep me downregging till tuesday week    Hope thats ok and doesnt mess it all up. It seems that for important bits like EC and ET they will be open but not for scans.... 

Elvie- go for the tummy! A lot less painful! 

hi everyone else  xxx


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Just a quickie from me to confirm that it's a negative from me. AF went from spotting on Thurs to full flow yesterday. Sad to see all that lovely lining going to waste. Really knackered from a huge workday at my DDs school, trying to transform the outdoors space a bit. Was good to have something to throw myself into and now I'm so tired I'll be asleep in moments. 

Thanks all for the support and hopeful messages. I don't know where we go from here, maybe best to have a consult to follow up after Easter. 

Wish I had the energy to respond with some personals are there's lots going on with you all. But it's nice to read and I truly wish you all the best for  your upcoming cycles.

KDB thanks for your hello from Sydney - I'm a Sydney girl after all, would love to be there at this moment!

xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

gelatogirl - Oh no, I am so very sorry hon, sending you lots of          xxxx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

GG -    really sorry this has not worked this time.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Gelato Girl, sorry to hear your news.


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

GG- that's sad news.   Do you go back for a follow up? what might be next?



Elvie - How's the injections going?

I start tonight. Scan was fine today so here we go! Going for the tummy tonight i think. Clomid x2, Gonal F 225 and menopur x2. What's yours like Elvie?  Told to go in for an E2 blood test tomorrow. Wow, using the oyster card lots this week. In on Mon, Wed and Fri. 

Any other top tips for the stimming process?? Foods to eat? Drinks? 

Lots of love to everyone else.


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

GG-   thats crap news. Im really sorry   im sure there will be a plan of action soon to give you something to work towards... i know how devastating that bfn is (there have been so many!), the worst.

me- on af wait now... cant wait to start the good stuff to make some easter eggs 

lots of love xxx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

EBC - I made sure I drank at least 2 litres of water a day, 2 glasses of milk, lots of protein, handful of brazil nuts, glass of pineapple juice, took pregnacare vitamins and put a warm (not hot) hot water bottle on my tummy when I was watching telly and listening to zita west!! Also had one acupuncture session during stims. Hope the first stims week goes really well for you.


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like it's gearing up to be a busy week for the CRGH gang. Have you all had a nice weekend?

AuntieM... how's that 2ww going? I'm going to be away visiting friends in Holland around the time of your test, so I'll be really hoping to return to a big fat BFP from you. Another week, feels like forever doesn't it. 


Thanks all for your nice comments, wish it could have been a better outcome and another CRGH success story but hey, if wishing made things happen....No, I don't know what our next move is. We only have limited sperm frozen, and can't afford IVF which I know is what they want me to go for next. Of course now I'm wishing we hadn't wasted the money on 2 IUI, but it we felt it was worth the try and that was what we did. 

It sounds like most of you are IVF at the moment, all the best for the downregging and any EC etc that is going on this week. 

GG x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

GG- the IUI's are never a waste because you would always have wondered whether they could have worked without the whole saga of IVF (its a lot to go thru without _needing to_ i think)... thats how i think of it anyway. You have to follow the path that you need to, to have no regrets.

You will look back in a few years time, with your babe in arms and know that you did all the right things in the right order


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi,
Hope you all had a good weekend. 

AuntieM - hang in there....not that long now.

GG - sorry to hear it wasn't better news in the end. Good luck with whatever you decide to do next.

EBC - I'm in tomorrow too. How come you are on clomid? I have 112 or something like that of gonal (except see below- I'm not sure I've taken it properly so far) and 1 menopur. How did the first injections go for you tonight?! My oyster card is all loaded up ready for tons of use this week - every day for me to check I don't over-respond. 

Panic happening here girls...not only have I run out of nasal spray that's in date (I only have an old one with an expiry of the end of feb), I'm also worried I didn't do the first two gonal f injections right and didn't get the dose at all. 

I don't think I pulled the thing back far enough and didn't hear two clicks when it went in...now there looks like there's more left than there should be if three injections had been done properly...

Am in the clinic tomorrow and will tell them, and just hoping that because i've had the menopur ok, missing two of the gonal f right at the start can be made up for if that has been the case. 

With the spray I'm just going to have to use the expired one tonight and tomorrow before I get to the clinic. Can't see that being a huge problem as they must be conservative with the expiry dates. 
Yikes hope this isn't all a problem.


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks AuntieM- resting with a blanket as I type. Thank you also for the food and drink tips. 

Elvie - Not sure why they gave me clomid but each person has they're individual plan. It does sound like i'm on higher doses than you. eeek! 

afm - The first night of stimms started with gonal f and me being quite giggly. But thats soon stopped. I know what you mean Elvie about not being sure if its right at first.  Gonal f went in ok but resulted with a little blood when pulled out. That stopped me laughing fast. Took more time with the menopur. Kept having to push it back in as it didn't seem as though we had extracted it all. After all that, that one wasn't so bad. 

Tomorrow night, shall I choose 2 different spots on the tummy, or keep to the same sides, same area

Elvie, my appointment is in the afternoon. Perhaps i'll see you. xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello all,

EBC & Elvie - I start DR tomorrow, so watching you both closely  (Elvie - I hope your not to stressed re your jabs tonight )

Auntie M - How are you doing , not long now 

Bobo - Thank you 

Sweetdreams -  

Gillydaffodil - I to note everything days/dates ....I hope your memory bag and tree bring you & DH some peace  

Rachel - I too would be worried, be rest assured that keeping you DR for longer, is their way of controlling the situation  with close monitoring/tracking, you'll be ok   

GG -   

Big hello to all on our thread 

AFM - I'm quite excited for tomorrow  

Nite Mummy P x

Nite x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for your lovely messages girls   , dont know what I would do without your support right now as really struggling to cope.

Mummyp - good luck tomorrow with DR, hope all goes great  

EBC -    that all goes great with stimming and follies and lining growing perfect.  I struggled with the gonal-f as a few times it didnt seem to go in first time and I had blood and the syringe didnt move and still same amount of liquid left, thought it was me just being silly, but obviously not now!, I ended up doing different spot on tummy, and ended up with lovely bruises all over my tummy by end of stimming... all the best today at clinic   xx

Elvie -     that all goes great too with your stimming and follies and lining all great... hope clinic reassures you that all is well, sure it will be... I missed a couple of gonal-f injections while stimming, and I was only doing it everyother day for dIUI... and all was great and got a BFP so didnt seem to matter too much... all the best for today at clinic    xx

Zoelouise -     that your AF turns up really soon so you can start TX xx

Gelatogirl - lots of     its such a hard decision to know what to do next... so heartbreaking that it all comes down to how much we can all afford with TX and how many times we try.  I know what you mean about affording IVF its so expensive, me and DH have the same thing we thought after 2 x IUI's resulting in BFN that it was a waste of money and wondered should we have done IVF but then third time of IUI got a BFP so we are doing IUI again in June  fourth time and hopefully this time I wont m/c....   .  All the best xxx

Rachel -  Thanks for your message,    to you too for your loss, you dont realise how hard a m/c is unless you have actually had one.  Sending you lots of     that your DR goes great and then your stimming and you get a lovely sticky BFP      . All the very best to you lots of    xxx

to everyone else hope you all had good weekends   

sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning Everyone, what awful weather today aaa wish i was still in bed.  

Sweetdreams, lots of            

Rachel sorry to hear about your loss    I wish you all the best at your next  


Zoelouise, thank you for your little message made me cry, you too will have a wonderful BFP    all the best for the rest of your down regging   

Gelatogirl, i am so so so sorry to read your message sending you many      and we are here for you always 

EBC, hope your injections went ok last night, all the best for al your trips to the clinic this week    

Elvie, all the best for your appointment this afternoon and rest of the week xxx 

Mummyp,  for dr today xxx   


AFM, at work knackered just don’t want to be here today glad short week. Off to our GP tonight so he can send a referral to UCLH where we want to be once we are discharged from crgh. Any questions think i should ask?   

Love to you all be back later xxxxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Waited just over an hour this afternoon for my appointment, just for a blood test!! Waiting times getting ridiculous now!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Just a quickie to say I'm in clinic tomorrow at 2.30 for dummy ET and hycosy ( 2 years since I had Hycosy) and want them to practice ET as DR R who did my difficult transfers has left, 

Really hope they are not running late as I will have to have full bladder!  

If anyone is around at that sort of time let me know and we could maybe say hello before.

love to everyone

Kate x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow I didn'r realise you had to wait that long for a blood test!  

Livity, good luck tomorrow.

Fingers crossed for all of you going through treatment right now

Can I ask a couple of questions please?

Firstly, how long did it take to get your copy of notes from the NHS so you could transfer to CRGH?  The Hammersnith are taking ages and we cannot book our first appt until we know we have the notes.

And have any of you come across comparative genomic hybridisation and does CRGH do it? We haven't bothered to have a review appt after our failed FET - it was pointless as it was a textbook treatment as the ones before but yet again ended in BFN.  We have decided to use the money for an initial appt at another clinic. The HH wrote to our GP to update him on the latest cycle (we got a copy of the letter).  Our consultant suggested the CGH procedure since we transfer good embies but cannot get pregnant.  Whilst I am interested in anything that will improve our chances I feel that she is jumping the gun a bit.  As I have said on here before I have had level 1 immune tests done after our first failed attempt but DH has never had a further tests done other that the basic sperm sample ones.  We have never had karotype done either. 

But with this CGH thing I cannot help thinking that if there is anything wrong you first need to look at the components parts before you put them together because, if there is something wrong with one of them, then you know the end product won't work?  I really feel that they should subject us to further tests before testing the actual embies and possibly loosing all of them if they are not good enough.  However the HH have always poo-pooed by requests for further tests that is why we are moving clinics. 

What do you think?  Am I being paranoid and should I just give in to the professionals?


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Gilly -1) not sure about transfering notes. I had copies of any letters and notes that i was given but also asked the hosp and GP to photocopy and fax over. It took a lot of ringing around. I had the consultant's secretary's number so spoke to her and demanded she faxed things over. 
      2) Sorry can't help with cgh things. All I can say is crgh works on each person's individual case. They had us so lots of tests, incl Karyotype, and up to now 3 semen analysis. So I would say, suggest this all to crgh and leave it to them. 

Good luck.

Livity - good luck for HyCoSy. Oooow and yuk is all I can say! Don't know why the waiting times are longer and longer. Cross your legs. Actually when I had it done, Dr Saab said i was too full so made me empty a cup and a half, so don't over fill till your there.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Gilly

CRGH are good at doing tests but you do pay for them- they are happy to explore options and change things- I'm in a fairly similar position to you- One fresh 2 x FET- all with good blasts and I had level 1 tests done before FET 2, and further tests done after it, as the doc felt it was too early after  two tries to go the whole hog test-wise mainly due to cost, however after the sceond FET I had loads done- mainly because I wanted them to be honest- 

I  had thrombophilia/ karotyping and NK cells done- and came back with slightly elevated NK cells- which I'm hoping is the problem, everything else was fine, DH had karotyping done before he had TESE- 

Dr R did say if it all came back negative he would recommend PGD if we had a fresh cycle, I'm guessing if our last FET doesn't work despite the steroids I will be on we may go down that route,

Hi EBC- I've also had to release a bit of pee before- its a killer isn't it,

Hi to everyone else

Kate x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Livity - Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Mummy P x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks ladies good to know that the CRGH will take us seriously in terms of further tests before we get to PGD.  Livity good luck with this FET - I have everything crossed for you!!

EBC the Hammersmith will only allow the medical records dept to release notes and you have to sign all sorts of freedom of information requests for it!  The private FET cycle notes came direct from the consultant's secretary within 24h!!  I guess I just ahve to be patient and wait.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck Kate, hope everything goes smoothly and swiftly  

Hi Gilly - I am pretty sure someone told me it can take up to a month to get your notes from HH.  (Ridiculous!!)  It's a service you have paid for though, so I would be on the phone weekly, chasing them up til you get what you need.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

EBC - my waiting times this week have been bad too, especially considering most of us are paying them a fortune. 
I hope someone from the clinic is reading this for the feedback  

Hi to all, hope everyone is doing ok. 

Elvie x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Im starting to panic a bit about the non- arrival of af!    im being silly because it has only been three days since i stopped the norethisterone but i sooo want that scan before the clinic closes for Easter! 

Sorry to hear that youve all been waiting loads (and i feel a bit guilty being an nhs patient- like you're all sub-ing my treatment- sorry guys   )

Silly af... comes when you want nothing less and wont the one time you need it! 

hugs to you all, my invisible friends


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

ZoeLousie, 
I'm willing your AF on- fingers crossed it appears tonight or tomorrow ! Don't feel guilty about being an NHS patient- why should you? 

But I was intrigued to see you were there as NHS patient as I didn't think clinic did any NHS work- have they changed their policy? That would be great if they have,

Thanks for good luck messages- it really went fine today- didn't have to wait too long, and the dummy ET and hycosy went smoothly and painlessly, getting a bit excited about starting again, 

Love to everyone, am slowly getting my head round were everyone is and will start more personals soon, 

Kate x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Zoe- try not to panic, I think mine came 3 days after stopping, i think the notes say expect between 3-5 days. If it gets to 5 days call the clinic. 

Also how did you get referred to crgh. I would prefer this clinic rather than Homerton in Hackney for NHS treatment. 

Hi to everyone else, How's it all going?

E x


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, why doesnt this horrid weather just shove off - its doing nothing for my PMA grrrrr!

Zoelouise - dont worry about AF, mine took 6 days to show after finishing primulot but hope it comes before Easter for you. Heres a little AF dance         

elvie - Hope your stims are still going well. Also hope the GonalF is behaving itself now. Whens your first scan?

EBC - Also hope stims going well, sounds like you have the hang on things. I always swapped tummy sides each night but not sure it matters. Whens your first scan?

mummyp - hope your downreg is still going ok hun

Kate - glad the HyCoSy and DET went smoothly - what are your next steps.?

Hi to BoBo, Sweetdreams, Gelatogirl, kdb (are you in UK yet), AuntieBetty, Gillydaffodil, rachel and everyone else  


AFM - holding on .....just!! Am last on my cycle buddy board to test and not been helped by loads of early testers and one lady who told me her clinic said she could test 9 days after transfer if she had got to blast stage...eeek that would have been yesterday. Feeling little bit   today but my DH has just said this isnt our last go and we do have the frosties if this doesnt work out. I know all this and how lucky we are but please oh please let us not have to use the frosties just yet. 

Auntiem.xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Auntie M - good luck- hang on in there- I remember the frustrations  of the late test date well-   

Next steps for me- start primolut next week- then down reg and then FET next cycle I think early may....

K x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi auntieM- I'm not sure if 'were getting there' with the injections but tonight  did menopaur on the top of my thigh and didnt feel a thing. Tried gonal there and OUCH, screamed and moved before we clicked. Went back to the tummy for that one. Feeling ok, but a bit dizzy/yucky this afternoon. Do you mean first scan of stimming? Thats tomorrow. Had scans on day 1 and 3 and bloods on 4. PHEW so many appointments but I know its worth it. Each appointment is a pigeon step closer. Getting nervous now. 
Keep it up, don't test if you can. Any changes in how you feel?

Elvie - How are you going with the stimming? x

Livity - good luck with the primolut.


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

just a kick note after a long time... good luck for everyone who is planing to test soon hope u all get BFPS ... "lots of baby dust"
livity: good luck for this cycle, hope that will be it for u and u get the BFP u deserve
Sweet dreams: am sorry for ur miscarriage, i know how u should feel, but beleive me soon u will be pregnant and u will forget about it...
Missti: how are u holding up hun... i wish i can be by ur side at this hard time... but i beleive with the faith u have u have the strength to survive this bad time... please when u feel better drop me an sms so i can give u a call
VM, vicks, 24hrs, Mrs CC: how are u preggo holding time is flying, we are almost there... and Mrs CC welcome to the boys club  
hi to everyone i forgot....

AFM: just hit the 29th week and i guess am still on the safe side, no contractions, cervix still closed, i just pray i can hold another 7 weeks so the babies wont need an NICU.
am already in the US, have been here since end of february, enjoying shopping, everything is tooooooooooooo cheap here, i already filles 4 bags for the boys.
i will keep looking into everyones development and praying for all of you to be soon in the state am in... 
kisses to all


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

morning, everybody.

GG - sorry about the bad news.   i hope you and your DH will soon have the strength to decide what to do next.   

BoBo - UCLH is lovely. I was with them last time (although it was MC in the end...). I found them surprisingly organized. Because everything is new, it feels very good. I did chase them a couple of times at the beginning though to make sure that they received my referral and booked me in. A few days after that, I received the letters about the book-in appointment and the 12w scan. If all goes well, there should not be anything for you to worry about, apart from making sure UCLH has got your referral. Good luck!  

Auntie M - very best of luck!  

AFM - was in CRGH on monday. have to say, the wait these days are really bad. DH and I has SA at 1 o'clock and follow-up at 2 o'clock, but we didn't leave the clinic until 4..... Luckily, we had prepared ourselves for a long wait, so wasn't frustrated. Unfortunately, it's not all good news for us though. DH result is normal, but I have low AMH (7), good FSH and good follicle count. When Dr. Sarhal told us about the AMH, I felt I was hit by the head..... He could see that I was very upset and said to me: 'I don't want you to leave this room and think that I have low AMH, this is the end of me. That is not true. That is why we are here for. We will get you there.' I started crying hearing what he said.... He said that the fact we were pregnant naturally in April was a good sign, so he doesn't suggest us to go straight to IVF. He wants us to try two superstimulation IUI first. So, I'll start the cycle around mid April (exactly around the time of my 39th birthday.....)

feeling very confused about the whole thing. on one hand, DH, my friends and my rational brain tells me that this is good news. doctor is very positive and we are getting help. even though doctor said to me "time is of essence here", he still wants us to try 2 IUI. so it can't be that bad.... on the other hand, i couldn't help feeling that i have "failed"..... looking at all of you being so positive, i felt that i failed even further.... (failed to cope and to be positive) sorry to be so negative....

turning to the practical side, if anybody knows any success stories of women of low AMH and at 39 years old got pregnant successfully, please tell me! (need a lot of encouragement....) can somebody also tell me where and how to find the cycle body board? april will be my first cycle. is there anything i should prepare myself for?


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

morning crgh-ers,

Swallow- if the doctors are positive, that is a big thing. They dont give false hope, they cover themselves and wouldnt make empty promises so i think your meeting sounds very positive. The AMH is a contentious test. Not every doctor believes it can give an accurate result and when i looked online, it seemed to get mixed reponses. ARGC (Tarranissi's clinic on Harley St) dont even test for it and they get a huge amount if BFPs!! So... a day at a time...   I think at least one IUI sounds like a good idea because it is so much gentler on your body than IVF... be kind to yourself  


AuntyM- i am totally praying for your BFP! Not long to go now.... and thank you for the AF dance... it worked!!! The dreaded came today. Phew. 

EBC and Kate- thanks to you both too for willing it on! I am really positive today now   UCH is my local hospital to my GP surgery (i have lived in borough of Camden all my life) so i just got CRGH automatically... quite luckily i am finding out now... 

I will be at the clinic (RMU i think) for my scan tomorrow at 10.20 if anyone fancies a herbal tea or a waiting room chat   would be lovely to put some faces to names, youve all made this experience 100 times better for me so far.... 

Z x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

EBC -- CRGH only does NHS tx for certain PCTs.  Get a copy of your PCT's IVF policy (they might have published it online or else you can call the PCT and request a copy) and it should list the clinics that they have service agreements with.  If CRGH is one of them then your GP can refer you as an NHS patient.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

AuntieM - hang in there   .  sending you huge amounts of      for your OTD that its a BFP   xx

   to all those that need them xxx

    to all those having scans and doing TX xx

Hello to everyone else 

lots of love 
sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi girls, 

Auntie M - you have a lot more willpower than I've ever managed. well done for resisting the pee sticks! Not long now. I so hope you get a BFP.

Swallow - I agree - they normally say it like it is here. 

Livity - glad you have a plan for your FET - I take it it's medicated given the starting primolut comment? 

Zoe - I'm in tomorrow just before you but given the waits might still be there...what do you look like?

AFM, had the first scan today and I had 17 follicles....no wonder I'm feeling bloated. I'm typing with the button of my jeans undone. I feel very conscious and heavy in my tummy and am a bit concerned this could get quite problematic as I've a week to go to the pencilled in date for EC! Still great to have 17 follies (well as long as I don't get OHSS but that's why I have to go every day for bloods)

Wait wasn't quite so long today.


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Elvie - I was in this morning. The wait wasn't too bad, I agree.  17 follies, that sounds good. I was told I had 14, 8 on one side 6 on the other. She said they were a little on the small side but has kept the dosage the same as previous nights, so I guess that's as they expect for me.  Back in on Friday morn. You? 


Hi to everyone, hope you're well.  

Anyone else in on Friday??


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

No need to ask me - I'm the one in EVERY day! I have a blue handbag if you want to look out for me.
What time are you in on Friday?

What time were you in this am.

14 sounds great too - in fact better really as 17 is a bit much. Are you feeling bloated?


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Swallow - Ahhhhr bless you, your stats are fine , you are in such good hands at the CRGH, I'm on the April/May board, if you follow the main and look down the list, you'll find 'Cycle Buddies', look forward to seeing you there 

LivityK - I'm glad your hycosy/dummy transfer went well

Auntie M - You are soooo strong willed ,   

Elvie & EBC - Great amount of follies...Water, water, water 

Mami78 - Nice to see your signature 

Nite Mummy P xx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Elvie, (gosh seems like a detective novel!!) I am medium height, slim (apparently too much so, was on the cusp of not getting funding for all this from PCT!) and i have straight brown hair cut in a bob! I will be carrying a black and white bag   ... i feel a bit shy now   

Good follicle-action girls!! Sounds like you're cooking up some good'uns.... x


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

Evening Girlies!

Feels like ages since i've last been on here.

AuntieM- Your doing so well, not long to go, am thinking of you     for BFP x

Livity - Glad the hycosy went smoothly always sounds scarier than it really is

Elvie - Brillant stuff on 17 follies! Thats great news

ZoeLouise- Bet your relieved that AF finally showed now you can get started on your tx 

AFM- Me & DP are not talking, he never really wanted kids & now is making my life a misery! But am keeping strong & still hopefull, even thou ran the marathon chasing after my puppy who had run out the gate coz naughty postman left it open.   My puppy was chasing a little old lady up the road so I had to run. It was only 3 days after my ET!! I've done everything the opposite of what I've been advised to do since my ET so what will be will be. Am crying alot lately with the way DP is handling this. But thanks to good friends & you girles am keeping myself sane!
Had my blood test done yesterday & all seems pretty normal. But this waiting game is so much harder than I thought.

Big hello to everyone else loads of    

Night night

xxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Eliza -   I feel for you at the moment. Thankfully you have good friends who can be there for you. It's really hard, but bloods so normal so thats good. Rest as much as you can. 

Zoe - I keep visualising my follies talking to each other (like the little people on In the Night Garden -cbeebies). Good luck.

MummyP - thanks for that. Yes water seems to be keeping the headaches at bay. Any other tips?

Elvie - ooooh, bow excited to look for the bluebag. There have been ladies that I have seen on both Sun, Mon and today. I have appoint at 10.30am. Today was there between 11-12. I have a grey handbag. It will be like cluedo!!  

Has anyone else, inclu Elvie, had the cetrotide injection? When we injected tonight, as normal, but as we pulled out, a small bit of blood and clear liquid poured out. Not happened with the others. I know we did it as the other injections. Hmmmmm?


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All, Sorry not been on for a while but still reading regularly!

Sweetdreams-I'm sorry for everything you've been going through, I can only imagine how hard it must be.

Kate-yeah! for getting going again-it must be nice to be on the move agai. Fingers crossed that your last blast does the trick! Will pm you re recipease after easter, work has been really mad busy and hoping to take a bit of time off next week.

Bobo-congrats on your BFP. I'm booked in at UCLH as well. It took ages for my referral to get through and infact if you look on their website, they accept self referrals as well. Fingers crossed that all goes well!

Mami-lovely to hear from you-not long now!You got names for your babies?
Elvie and EBC-those follie counts sound brilliant!

Swallow- Paul Serhal is not known for tiptoeing around the point, if he his happy for you to carry on, thats pretty good! my AMH was 9, I'm 42 and currently 21weeks preg, it can happen!

AuntieM-good luck for your OTD!

Eliza-things sound really tough, hope the 2 week wait goes quickly and painlessly!

Hi to everyone i've missed, sorry for those of you with recent BFNs, and good luck for those on the dreaded 2ww!

AFM-Unfortunately our 20 week scan didn't go quite according to plan, little BB has an enlarged posterior ventricle-not entirely sure what this means for the long term as ultrasonographer was unable to give us the info we needed. Just landed us with the fact, devastated us and then started to try and reassure us! We've got another scan tomorrow with one of the consultants at the fetal medicine unit.hopefully that will help, because feel miserable at the moment, imagining the worse!

Vicks


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Vicks we just crossed posts- lovely to hear from you- but sorry 20weekscan not brill-that must be scary and I imagine having medical background prob doesn't help in a situation where knowing less is good- really hope fetal medicine unit is reassuring,   and   for a good outcome tomorrwo- am thinking of you, 

Mami- enjoy life as a lady of leisure in the US- will not be that relaxed for a while i imagine after the boys arrive, good to hear from you,

EBC- i had cetrotide- can't remember it coming out but did have localised reaction to injection- red lump came up that went down after a day or so, 

Eliza- sorry Dh is being rubbish- do you think it is a self- protective thing- ie if he pretends it doesn't matter it will hurt less if things don't go to plan? Try not to worry about being too active- I'm sure it can't really affect things, also rescuing your puppy far less stressful than having anything happen to it, 

Bobo- congrats- enjoy!

Jenny- how are you hun? Thinking of you and willling 3 cycles on for you. 

AuntieM- when is test day you are doing well resisiting, 

EBC and Elvie- keep stimming well- here's to lots of healthy eggs! 

Zoe and Elvie good luck with waiting room spotting each other, 

Welcome Swallow, 

Hi to anyone I've missed, 

MissTi- If you are reading I'm thinking of you so much hun, am here if I can help   

Night 
Kate xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Sorry forgot to ask- I forgot to take second antibiotic last night ( the rectal suppository one) so took it this morning- its the one you take following hycosy- does any one think that is a problem? 

Night again, 

K x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

morning all,

feel that i have to apologize for being so negative yesterday. wasn't one of my best days.....  

thanks to everybody who gave me the encourgement and  .    feel much better today after my acupuncturist did her usual magic on me. i'm seriously impressed by her yesterday. i went in with 3 days lack of sleep and head tangled up with millions of thoughts. a few hours later i started feeling really calm and my head was (still is) really clear! also had a good sleep last night. hope she is also doing the same amazing things on my ovaries!

mummyP - thanks for the tips. will definitely be there. 

Eliza - hang on there. you can do it   . try and relax (i know it's very hard) and trust your body to do what it's supposed to do. i heard people went and played tennis after ET and still got pregnant. it just shows that it's really unpredictable.

vicks - thanks for the encourging story. sorry to hear that your 20w scan didn't go so well.    it must be really scary for you. hope the consultant will give you better news today   . sometimes i think that all doctors/medical staff should be trained better about "giving news". sometimes the way they tell patients the news/information can have huge impact on the patient's psychological well-beings....

hope you will all have a good Easter.   with those on 2ww and on TX.

xxx

swallow


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello, hello isn't it nice to see some sunshine and blue skies this morning? I hope it's lifting your spirits today as it is mine.

KDB are you back then? Hope your holiday was wonderful

AuntieM - my special best wishes for a fantastic BFP.... you've done so well holding out. So hope this works for you. 

Eliza - that all sounds very stressful, just try and withdraw a bit and insulate yourself, picture your little bean, try and stay positive. Sounds like DH is not coping at all well, so fingers crossedyou get your BFP and he gets back on board with you. Sorry you're having such a rough trot. But you need to look after no. 1. 

Kate - woohoo, you're back on the rollercoaster - hoping that this one is just all the way up to a BFP for you this time!! All those antibiotics are precautionary anyway aren't they? You'll be alright love, at least you took it this morn.

Swallow - let it all hang out we don't mind! Hope you've been reassured and can follow the advice and get there soon too. I'm an IUIer and am a bit relieved not to be doing all the injections etc, it's so much simpler, I read what IVF puts you through and feel completely in awe of you all going through it. Sounds like you have a great acupuncturist. It's good to know you have that to fall back on. 

Vicks - a good friend of mine was sent to fetal cardio unit after her 20 wk recently and all is fine. She was so stressed. It's great that they can pick these things up and plan ahead if necessary, but hoping you have a similar experience today and that they are just making extra sure. Fingers crossed for you and your precious bundle.

EBC - can't help with those jabs.... hope you are OK and that tonight goes better.. grow follies grow!!!
Elvie - same for you too.... hope you're not too uncomfortable over the weekend, it's such a fine line between not enough and too much. Really hope you're not overstimulated but just right and have a great EC in the end.

Zoe, Bobo, MissTi (if you're around  ), MrsCC, Mami, Gilly, MummyP, Sweetdreams - Everyone I'm sure to have missed, hope you have a relaxing time at Easter. I've gotta run and pack a bag as we are off to stay with friends near Rotterdam later today. 5 days of choc fuelled madness with between my DD and their 2 no doubt. 

big hugs all round Gelatogirl xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Vicks - sending lots of       that your scan reveals nothing serious with your little one     sending you lots of    xxx

Kate - thanks for asking how I am .  Hope your ok and sending you      for a very successful FET for you and a BFP for you, have my fingers and toes crossed for you xxx

Mami - lovely to hear from you, glad all great with your two little ones xx

Gelatogirl - have a great time away with your friends for easter

swallow - as the girls have already said the AMH is not an exact science and some clinics don’t even do it, and CRGH are great so there is lots of hope for you dont give up, sending you lots of PMA     .  Glad all great with your DH's test results at least thats one less thing to worry about xx

Zoelouise – hope your scan went well today    

Elvie –     for your follies and lining, hope your next scan goes great xx

EBC –      for your follies and lining too, hope next scan goes great xx

AuntieM – hope 2ww going quick and       for your OTD xx

Hello to mummyp, mrs cc, 24hours, kdb, bobo, gilly, missti and everyone else lots of     

AFM – It should have been my 12+3 week dating scan/NT scan at the hospital today so not doing too well at the moment and finding it hard to cope with everything, very tearful     and me and DH are arguing all the time... he just hates seeing me so down and upset, but he doesnt understand that my hormones are all over the place and I am grieving for our little one so I cant help but cry and be angry about what’s happened… He says he has so much stress at work with his pressurised job and then he comes home and he gets more stress… which makes me cry even more... Hopefully we might get on better over Easter, although DH wants us to see my FIL over Easter but he is really difficult man and I cant cope with him right now so don’t want to go and see him… ahhh…. Just want everything to be happy and positive again like when we were pregnant… so unfair and cruel… everytime I see a pregnant women or a baby I just start crying again…   

sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh sweet dreams, you poor thing. Life is so so unfair. if only we could turn the clock back and put our babies back in   My baby would have been 16 months old now... these 'dates' never leave you.

Hopefully with a few days off work, dh will mellow a bit without work pressures... perhaps its his way of trying to deal with what has happened. I'm thinking of you and sending   
My hypnotherapist gave me a way to deal with the anxiety and pain of seeing pregnant women and babies everywhere- to see each one as a reminder of your own path to your baby and a step closer each day. Maybe those women have had to struggle too? There are so many of us    Lots of love xxx

afm- scan today was good and i start stimms tonight- phew. They have pencilled in EC for 14th or 15th April.... terrifying.

Sorry i missed you Elvie, next time i hope... when are you in?


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Dear Miss T ... have just logged in after a long time off, to see your news. I'm so very sorry, such a shock. Your inbox is full, so hoping you will read this! I hope you have good people around you. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to support you.

much love
mm


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Zoe - Yeah!! Good luck with the stimming. 

Sweetdreams - oh honey, thinking of you. Have you thought about taking up an appointment with the crgh therapists? Talk it through?

Hi Livity, swallow, elvie, gg

AuntieM- how's it going? 

Bobo and Elvie- How are you?


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh and can anyone recommend an acupuncturist in North London. Did someone say they go somewhere in Finchley??


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

ebc- dh and i go to the London Acupuncture Clinic on Harley St...(not too expensive) and they have a lot of experience with Fertility.... they have very early and late app times too, handy


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Sweetdreams - I must say I had the same idea as EBC - it would be good for you to discuss all this. If you do get pg, you will need your dp's support then too. 

EBC - the acupuncturist I have used is away this week and might not be back in time for you so I can't recommend her although she was very good. Not taken cetradine (apologies if that's the wrong spelling)

Auntie M how are you? 

Sorry I missed you Zoe today but I was in and out quite quickly (hurray) and left before your appointment time I think. Am in every morning over the weekend (oh joy!) 

Am getting myself through it thinking that it's probably only four more trips in until EC so not many and dh is around this weekend to look after ds. I really hope these follies are full of decent eggs as I so don't want to do this again -it's extra hard with going in every day. 
Not feeling any more bloated today or maybe I'm getting used to it! 

Those of you who have had your EC already on here, how long before you could go home afterwards/ what time did you leave? It's five years since mine so I can't remember!

Hi to everyone else 
Elvie x


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi ladies, not posted for few days so been catching up just now, EBC, Elvie & Zoe - you bunch of miss marples trying to find each other in waiting room, how funny!

EBC - well done with your 14 follies honey, thats great!! Hope they continue to grow and grow for you. You were asking about acupuncturist in North London. I go to a great guy in Primrose Hill. Will PM you his details. xx I didnt have cetrocide so sorry cant help with that question. 

Elvie - Hi honey - well done on the 17 follies, hope youre not feeling too bloated and sore. I had my EC at 11am and went home about 130 I think. They just make sure you eat something and take a pee then your free. Make sure you take some slippers along and also for ET - I forgot mine and had to wear a HUGE pair of random crocs that they had!!  

Zoe - glad you can start stims - it is a bit scary when they tell you the EC date isnt it? I coped by only thinking one day at a time and trying not to get too carried away - ohh but that is sooo easy to say isnt it!?

ElizaC - sorry you are having tough time with DP - some guys find it hard coping with tx and they can feel quite helpless as so much of it doesnt involve them directly. Men tend to need to fix a problem immediately rather than talk and work it through like us ladies so they just go all moody and inward looking. I really hope you are taking care of yourself and your precious cargo - when is your OTD hun?   

Vicks - I hope your scan today gave you some piece of mind and answers - how scary for you. It never ceases to amaze me how some people in the healthcare profession have simply shocking interpersonal skills considering how fragile we all are at such times. Hope all is ok hun. xx

Gelato - great to hear from you, I hope you are doing ok and enjoy your break in Rotterdam, dont give all that choccie a second thought   

Sweetdreams - Oh honey, I feel for you so much. My DH was the same with me after m/c and failed cycles - I think maybe they just want to fix it and get so frustrated when they cant. Hope some days away from work will do you both good.   

ho to all the other lovely CRGHers - hope you all have Happy Easters   

AFM - well I have to fess up to POAS yesterday morning but its not really given us any answers-  only more questions!! I initially thought it was a clear negative then spied a faint pink line     . My DH saw it too and it was still there at the end of the day. All the f/b I've got is that a line is a line and its positive so am clinging to that and hoping that as its early theres not enough HCG to make it stronger. Couldnt bring myself to test this morning and then face work so will try again over weekend - think I just want to be in this PUPO bubble forever!! I still havent got any signs of AF (would have been due on 28th Feb "normally") but have read/heard that Gestone/Cyclogest can stop it coming - does anyone know about this? Am pretty confused right now - can anyone tell!?   

Auntiem.x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi all
auntie M: i guess i need to say congratulations... and yes indeed a line is a line... in my second ivf when i got pregnat (but sadly i miscarried afterward) the same happened with me, i had a faint positive, it was one line and than after 5 min i saw another faint line and i tested 10 dp5dt... the second day i went and tested my beta and it was 50... and i had a singelton than. some poeple produce more HCG than others, so dont worry. i suggest u call the clinic and go for ur first beta.

Vicks: dont worry about the thing u saw in ur 20 week ultrasound, many thing that appear in the morphology scan disappear sometimes later on in the following scan. i hope the dr u are seeing today will put ur mind at ease and that ur baby boy will be just perfect.

sweet dreams: am sorry to hear what u are going through... life is just unfair sometimes... but beleive me this is just a phase and it will pass and its normal to feel what u are feeling now... just keep ur faith and try to lift ur spirit coz soon u will start trying to conceive again and u need to be positive for this... after my second miscarriage, my doctor (before moving to CRGH) told me he wont put me through another cycle until he makes sure am ready morally more than physically.... so try to go out more, try to have accupuncture... and if u can try to take some time off with dh and travel somewhere, u need this both of u at this stage.

livity: how are u doing getting further with ur cyle now, i just hope u are surrounded with positive vibes from now till the end

hi to everyone else i missed and wishing u all a happy easter, may this holy day resuruct happiness in everyones house and may u all get whatever u are praying for.

kisses to everyone


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats AuntieM!!!!!!!!!  Let us know how you get on today


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Me post coming up - sorry!

Tested this morning with a CB and its a  !!! Came up immediately. We are in a bit of shock as had somehow persuaded myself that it would be a bfn (had some fairly vivid dreams to this effect last night!!). Over the moon and cant stop smiling. Not sure if I should wait till Monday to test again and call clinic - anyone know if they would be open for blood tests on Monday? Am guessing not. Thanks for all your words of encouragement ladies, you are all brill.

Happy Easter to you all


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Yey AuntieM ~ Im so so pleased for you, what a lovely easter pressie for you both. You are not going to stop smiling all weekend!!!

Sorry I haven't been on for a while girls, to be honest it's just me being lazy!! I do read everyday and keep up with everyones news...promise!!
Hello to everyone, just a few quickies.

Kate ~ Good luck with it all hon, pleased to see you are back on the bandwagon.

Jenny ~ I'm so sorry you are having such a difficult time. I know my hubby would be acting just the same as yours in your situation. Before my tx started I would hear of friends pregnancys and get so down and upset and just sit there crying. My hubby would come home from work stressed saying that we can't stop people getting pg and he's had a bad day at work and finds it hard coming home and seeing me in such a state. I just don't think they know how to deal with it.
I know i don't know what you are going through, but I think of you all the time and so look forward to reading that you get your bfp.xx

All is ok with me and the "boys"....still feels weird thinking that I'm having 2 boys!!
I had the same as vicks on my 20wk scan, one of the twins has a larger measurement of fluid than the other in/on the brain. They have told me not to worry and that it is at the higher range of normal but you can't help but worry. Cos we are having twins we have a scan every 4wks so next scan is next wed. I'm hoping all will be ok and I will find out more. Just praying that they are both ok, i love them so much already. Hubby thinks I am worrying over nothing......lets hope i am.
Starting to feel them move more now which is nice.

Hope everyone has lovely weekends. We are painting the nursery this weekend and I'm rubbing down some furniture and painting that....i think I'm gonna be very tired later!!

I promise to post more often girls.

Love to all.
CC.x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Just a quick visit but that's fab AuntieM!! 
Different tests do react to different sensitivities of HCG so maybe CB is just better and obviously the levesl will be higher today!

Keep us posted and good luck for the beta at the clinic!

AFM I think there were 20 or 21 follicles today. Yikes. That's great but TOO MANY - it freaks me out about the risk of OHSS. 

Lx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Woooooo hooooo!! Well done you AuntyM!!!   So pleased for you, good old UCH. Enjoy being pregnant! You're living the dream  

Elvie- wow! Do you think they will coast you for a while? They can do that i think if they're happy with the follicle growth.... hopefully there are some juicy eggs developing in there for you x

afm- completely messed up my first stimms injection last night (although the menopur went in in the end)... pricked my finger by accident, broke the glass of the vial.... terrible mess! Feel really wobbly today, had to go back to bed for a while this afternoon. Hope all is ok....  Silly me!

xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Auntie M - hooray!!     Happy Easter!!

Zoe Louise- my DH cut his finger so many times breaking those water vials- good luck tonight-

Elvie- when is your EC? Have they said 20 is too many- a lot depends on your E2 level too, good luck

Mrs CC- was thinking of you as went down to Whitstable today but  due to rain didn't explore much just had nice meal at the Crab and Winkle in the harbour- am determined to go again in the summer! 

Jenny- big hug- you and Dh will be ok but it is such a stressful thing to go through and eveyrone grieves differently- thinking of you hun,

Vicks- how was appointment yesterday? Have had everything crossed,

KDB- are you starting soon? Cycle buddies?

love to everyone else

kate x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

A quick one from me too tonight. Feeling VERY bloated and yucky. Srill smiling though.

WOOOOHOOO - AuntieM- so so happy for you, cheered out loud! They are there on Monday for bloods as i'm going in. 

Elvie - What did the nurse say? I have 17 all together today. 4 or 5 only are of a good size. The others are still too small. They have kept the dose the same all the way through so far. If it was too much - then they would have lowered your dose. Dont worry. Back on Monday. How are you feeling? Oh and were you in today - blue bag - reading Nick Hornby?

MrsCC- good to hear from you. Glad to hear all is well. 

Zoe - oh dear, don't worry. The first few nights are tricky, do you have those plastic tops that help break off the top of the bottle? It will get easier. Where are you doing it?


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

That's so spooky Livity as we are going to Whitstable tomorrow for the day (after my clinic visit)!! It's obviously the place to go. Mrs CC do you live there? 
Am going to a nice place for lunch - can't wait. Ds will like the train (he's a train mad almost five year old). 

Yes that was me EBC! Sorry if I was unfriendly but I was at a good bit in the book and was also feeling a bit grumpy and not very sociable this morning. Which one were you?!? 

I was laughing to myself as there was a couple and a woman who seemed to be friends who bumped into each other in the waiting room but hadn't told each other they were doing treatment. 

Actually they did lower my dose tonight (cue me worrying even more re OHSS risk). That's a good number of follies you have too. What day is your EC scheduled for and do they think more will grow in time?
I feel very bloated too - we both have a lot of follies in there so it's not surprising. I have another 5 days before EC and am a bit worried that if I feel like this now, it's going to be horrid by then. Am going to lie low from tomorrow really and stay mainly at home.


Zoe - those darned vials. I'm on day 8 of injections and only tonight managed to snap the top off without ending up breaking loads of glass. Did they tell you to break by the blue dot? It does seem to shatter less. Sorry you had a stressful time with the injections. It does get easier as you get used to it all. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

AuntieM- CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yehhhhhh! I always had a good feeling for you   What a lovely Easter your going to have!

Elvie- Congrats on your 21 follies thats brilliant!

MrsCC- Lovely to hear everything is going so well. Good luck for your scan next Wed.

ZoeLouise- Dont worry too much about your stimming, my 1st day on menopur I panicked & pulled out so didnt get the dose I should have had then one day with gonal f i did the same & i ended up with 11 eggs. We all get a bit wobbely at first, trust me you'll be doing it with your eyes shut soon.

AFM- Me & dp still arnt talking & it's my birthday today so it has upset me that he couldnt make the effort on my b.day. 
But after reading AuntieM & Mani78 I got very very tempted to poas, so I did & it came out with a very stong 2nd pink line! Yikes I dont want to get my hopes up but I keep looking at it & the line seems to be getting darker!! I havent told dp but this has so made my birthday. Best present ever! I just hope it dont turn to a BFN on my beta!
Wont be able to sleep tonight with the excitement but cant stop singing to my puppy!

Hi to all the other girlies on here

xxxxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Elvie - Thats so funny. Those two women were very chatty. I thought it was you, but wasn't sure. I laughed inside because I started reading that book, but didnt get into it. I was sitting opposite you. Greek looking! 
Next time we can have a chat. If they have lowered your dose then thats good. They do take individual case, so thats good. I think i'm due for EC on Thursday. Possibly Friday?? We shall see. 

Eliza- That sounds exciting. Will you test again?


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi EBC dont know am gona try & hold on to next Thursday but it's easier said than done. Didnt think I was gona test this early I normally have strong will power. But the 2ww is much harder than I thought. Just   it stays the same next week x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Quick one from me.....on route to work!!

Auntie M - OMG OMG WOOOOOHOOOOO, that is fantastic news      . Well done to you and DH 

ElizaC - Happy belated birthday...although, should I also be saying huge congrats  .

Big hello to everyone and enjoy your Easter break


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Eliza - fantastic that you have a BFP. Hope you manage to get to chat to your dh soon and start sorting things out.
EBC - will look out for you! I wanted the two women who knew each other to be a bit quieter as I couldn't concentrate on my book but I did find it funny at first that they bumped into each other.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Eliza- Happy Birthday and happy BFP -    that sounds like a v good sign if it came up so strongly so early- I'm so sorry you and DH are still having probs- do you think the news will jolt him out of his unsupportive grump? 

If you test early you can call clinic early and get a blood test- but the reason they like to test on day16 is because on that day if your bloods are a certain level they know things are good and just book you in for a scan 2 weeks later- if they measure earlier they then like to do it again to check doubling- and you do pay for all the blood tests! 

Hope you have a good day, hugging your BFP to you

Elvie- enjoy Whitstable- it looks like nice weather today- Mrs CC's mum lives there I think- I've been twice now both times awful weather and only seen harbour- so really want to go again and explore town! Elvie my drugs went up and down all the time and I think it just shows they are looking after you closely- hope scan today was good,

ZoeLouise- hope drugs getting easier.

EBC- have a lovely weekend growing those follies!

Hi Mummy P- 
K x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Eliza ~ Congratulations hon, that is such fantastic news. What a lovely b/day pressie for you.....one b/day you def won't forget!!
I do hope you and hubby are talking soon and you can share this great news together.

Elvie ~ Have a lovely day in Whitstable. Kate is right, my mum and dad live down there, I spent the weekend down there last week. Mark and I have decided that we would like to move down there in a couple of years and bring the twins up by the sea. Plus I'll be near my mum which would be great cos we are so close. Also brian (our french bulldog) loves walking on the beach!!

Hi to everyone else.
We spent 6hrs painting yesterday, I ache all over!! Got a naming day to go to later on...don't think I'll be out long though!

Love to all
CC.x


----------



## Zimmy2602 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I know I must be the world's worst poster on this thread - but I do read it daily and keep up with what is happening!

Since I last posted (months ago) I have been through my first IVF cycle and got a BFP on Tuesday at 12dp5dt!    Had my bloods on wed and my beta was 600 and progestrone was 585 so they were happy with that!  I am now however very nervous as had a small amount of brown discharge this morning and stomach cramps!!  Am so so scared - has anyone had anything like this or know anyone who did?  Not sure if I should phone the clinic!  Every other pregnancy I had when there was brown discharge.. the results were not good aarrgghhh - just praying this will be fine!

Sorry this is a very me post after months of not posting anything but it is all that I can think of!

Hope you are all having a great easter weekend!

Zimmy


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello girls

Haven't been posting much, but still lurking and keeping up with your news

AuntieM - fab news - well done you.

Mrs CC - nice to hear from you.  Were you painting your nursery?

Kate - looking forward to catching up

Elvie and EBC - I was in the waiting room too!  I was sat just along from you, Elvie, but I had had one too many glasses of white wine (I know, not conducive to fertility, but just had one of those nights...) and felt and looked very rough.  I really didn't need those women to be talking quite so loudly.

Eliza - good news! Keep us posted with your beta test.

Jenny - so sorry things are tough for you right now.  Stay strong - you will both get through this xx

Vicky - any news from your scan?

AFM - have been doing my follicle tracking this month.  Day 19 scan yesterday - there is one dominant follicle of 18 mm - all good, but still no sign of ovulation.  Back in tomorrow for another scan.  Have only been able to speak to the scan drs so far, not one of the main consultants, so a bit frustrating as I don't know how they might suggest I can 'treat' the problem.  Hopefully will get to speak to one of them next week.

Louise x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning  all.

Unable to use pc at parents wifi gone up the creek so using fone

Wanted wish u all a wonderful easter xxxx 

And those of u in our clinic the next day or two all the best xx

Will do personals and catchup in a day or two but have been trying read all post via fone

Xxx hugs and kisses


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow it was busier in there today and apparently tomorrow it's going to be packed. EBC was it you also in tomorrow? I fear I shall be there all morning as I need a scan and then bloods and if it's busy I'll be waiting twice and am double booked anyway as there weren't any appointments left.

Mrs CC - we had a lovely time in Whitstable and the weather was much better than forecast. Had lunch at the Pearsons on the front. Will definitely go again although we had to do a lot of waiting for trains and that high speed train seemed to stop EVERYWHERE making it really not that high speed at all.

Louises- lol at the too much wine. They were very loud those people but eventually they did quieten down I think. Must have been odd for them to bump into each other and a bit awkward given the circumstances. 

Feel like I'm on the last leg of my stimming -should be the last scan/ bloods tomorrow, Pregnyl shot on Tuesday. Does that sting a bit anyone?  Of the 21 or so follicles some seemed too small based on yesterday's scan but with that many I suppose there's room for a few duff ones.


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi ladies,

HAPPY EASTER SUNDAY !!    

THanks for all of your congratulations ladies, I hope to be saying the same to you all later this year.    . Just been catching up as been in Bristol with DH's family seing our 2 little nephews, but havent told then yet, just want everything confirmed by clinic.   

ElizaC - WOW congratulations hun and also belated Happy Birthday, what a wonderful Birthday pressie.   Have you told your DP?

Zimmy - I hope you are ok - it might be worth calling the clinic for peace of mind hun? Hope all continues ok for you.  

EBC - Good luck with your scans this week and for EC, hope it all goes really well for you. x

Zoelouise - I did the same thing with the glass vial on the first go and got a splinter - ouchie! My DH did them from that moment and found that covering them with a teatowel made it easier to open them. Hope they are getting easier to do!. xx

Elvie - clinic sounds manic at the mo! Sounds like you are nearly there hun. Pregnyl didnt hurt me at all but then my tummy was bit like a pin cushion by that stage! So its looking like EC on Thurs for you then I guess? Bet you will be glad to lay all those eggies! Hope all goes well this week - maybe see you in there tomorrow!

Louise - hope your follicle tracking continues well and your cycle goes brilliantly.    

AFM - Had lovely weekend seing family and also popped in to see my BF and her 6mth old son - was so hard not saying anything, everyone has been great and not asked when OTD is so that has made it bit easier. Planning to do another test tomorrow then call clinic and see if they can squeeze me in tomorrow for bloods - sounds like they are mega busy though from what Elive says!! Still trying to take each day as it comes but feeling so  on    today

AuntieM.x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Many congratulations Zimmy, Eliza and Auntie M!!!


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi girls

Happy Easter  Hope you're all having a good long weekend. Goodness this thread moves so fast, I will do some personals but apologies in advance for missing anyone x

*Sweetdreams* Sending u a big hug Jen   I really empathise with how you're feeling and it's such a hard time to get through - but it will get a little easier with time hun and you start the next tx  

*Vicks* - I really hope all went ok at your follow up scan  

*Auntie M* - omg congrats on your BFP!! Im so pleased for you   

*Eliza* - congrats for your BFP too hun and belated happy birthday. I hope things are better between you and DP now, ivf can put even the strongest of relationships under such stress 

*Elvie & EBC* - Good luck with your upcoming ECs, hope all goes well and you both get lots of lovely eggs 

AFM enjoying our last weekend before we start trying to be more healthy in the lead up to tx! We've also got an acupuncture consultation on Thursday, am interested to see what she says compared to the one we went to when living in London on last tx.

hi to Kate, Bobo, Louise, mummyP, EBC, KDB, Zoelouise, Mrx CC, Gillydaffodil and anyone I've missed

love dolphin xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Eliza and Zimmy, big congrats to you both!         

Hi Louise, good to hear from you!  What is the follicle monitoring cycle for?  What are they investigating?

Vicks - hope all is ok   

Hello to everyone else!  It's Easter Monday morning here in NZ; DH and I are staying with my beloved Gran (90!) for a week.  The sun is shining so must pop out to do some sunbathing... well I mean top up on my Vitamin D.  Hard to believe a week from now I'll be back in London at work  

Hope you're all doing well and look forward to bumping into some of you (and chatting at a considerate noise level) in the waiting room soon  

xoxo
kd


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

hello,

Thanks everyone for your hellos and injecting support, i now have a little plastic thing to help break off the glass vial!! Much better   Was in yesterday morning at 9am for bloods (at Grays inn rd).... there were quite a few people there! Any of you?   Will be back at RMU on Wednesday at 9am for a follicle-counting scan.... fingers crossed! Have been 'visualising'.....

Elvie- excellent news that EC is near! Sounds like your in a great place for some good easter eggs   Best of luck hun xxx

AuntyM- so pleased for you  

hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all, 

Hope you had a nice Easter. We had 14 for lunch. Had a bit of a joke too. My nephew has got chicken pox. I didn't think much of it, till my mother in law said I should be careful. I had it as a child so didn't worry. But I called the clinic for peace of mind, and they DID say I should stay away from him. Just in case I caught an infection from him (being so close to EC). So my sister and the children couldn't come round. We had to send take-away to them instead!  

Went to clinic this morning, all seemed well, just waiting for Dr Saab to call with final Yey or Nay for Pregnyl tomorrow night. EC should be Thursday. eeeeeeeeekkkkkk! Excited, nervous, excited again, scared....  Any stories of EC from crgh greatly welcomed. 

What news from you ladies?? xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

I am waiting for the same kind of call too EBC! 
The last few days they've called at 3pm so they're making me wait today. 

My EC might be Weds or Thurs - if the latter I'll be meeting you in that pre-op area then! 

So tonight might be the night for the trigger. How many follies did you have?
I have still got 20ish but only about 7 which are mature. The nurse said the trigger shot might help a few more along. 
Hope you're not feeling too bloated.


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

So amazing Elvie! Can't remember how many follies, hubby says 5/6 were of a good size. Doesn't sound very much, but they seemed happy. Still have tonight. 

I'll let you know if I will see you on Thurs.    How exciting! x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Elvie - are you N London too?


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes - outer though. What about you?

Gosh I wish they'd call! 

I just broke a plate and spilt a glass of water with three minutes in between - must be nervous. 

Hoping mine will be Wednesday not Thursday but we'll see.


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies

EBC + Elvie - WOW you ladies are really close now. Hope you both got the phone calls you wanted and good luck for your ECs    

EBC - you were asking about EC -  I found it was fine. They get you in about 8am, get you all settled on the ward, you have a quick chat with the consultant and then you are taken into theatre just next door for EC. I had lovely Scottish anaesthetic consultant who really put me at ease. They hook you up to a canula and let you know when the drugs go in - I felt bit woozey then woke up in the ward with my DH looking at me. The doctor then comes round and tells you how things went, they wait for you to eat something (I picked custard creams yum!!) and take a pee then you can go home. I was in for EC at 11 and went home about 130ish. Good luck hun. x Shame about your sister and kiddies missing Easter lunch but best to avoid any infections this close. xx

Zoeloiuse - good luck with your scan on Weds - do you go to the new UCLH Elizabeth Garrett dept? I had all my IUI follicle scans there last yr - they're all lovely arent they? 

ElizaC - how are you doing honey? Have you contacted CRGH yet?

Hi Dolphin - Hope you enjoyed your Easter in advance of your healthy regime! As you say will be interesting to compare acupuncturists approaches. 

Hi BoBo, gelatogirl,  sweetdreams, kdb, lousie, Mrs CC, Mrs Rock, Zimmy, Gillydaf, Livity, MummyP and everyone else. xx

Feel like sending a bit of this around

 


AFM - OTD today and still BFP!! YAY!!. I called clinic this morning but was told they were only seing emergencies for scans/bloods today so have to wait till tomorrow to have blood tests done. Was bit frustrated but it is a bank holiday! Told our parents who were over the moon and quite emotional - my MIL asked if we knew if it was 1 or 2 yet - told her the pee sticks dont tell you that!! Will be bit more relaxed once know what blood tests come back like but for now we are still on cloud9. 

Auntiem.xx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi again, 

Sorry for the me post but just had the call and i'm a bit worried. Apparently my oestrogen is very high - 2100, i'm at risk of overstimulation. They also said my LH was high so they're worried I will ovulate too soon. Dr Saab and Dr Serhal said it was ok to continue so will take Pregnyl tonight at 1am. EC Wed.  I'm scared now. He said that they want to explain all the risks and the scenarios but now i'm scared. We won't know until after EC.  They have asked me to stop the other stimms and take x2 centotide tonight and tomorrow. They have also told me to pick up a prescription for another tablet to hopefully lower the levels?!?! Called Quig....? 

Anyone else been at risk of this? Any advice?


----------



## Zimmy2602 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone

Aaahhh the long weekend is nearly over .. back to work tomorrow, could do with a few more days off!

Elvie and EBC - goodluck for EC - I actually really enjoyed the whole process, Dr Saab was asking me how many eggs I wanted and I just felt a bit tired, next minute I was staring at my DH grinning face!

EBC, I hope everythng goes ok, I also had a lot of follicles and high oestrogen and had to stop taking all medication 2 days before I took the pregnyl.  You just have to trust that the doctors know what they are doing - I really hope it all goes ok.

Auntie M - Yay for your BFP - it is the best thing seeing those two pink lines 

AFM - the brownish discharge is still there although very light (sorry if TMI) I called the clinic and spoke to Dr Saab who said that as long as it is not heavy it does happen to a lot of ladies and often means nothing at all.  My DH thinks I am overreacting and everything will be fine but I am still really scared!  The wait from now till the 6 week scan is honestly worse then the 2WW!  My scan is tomorrow a week!

Hi to everyone else.


Zimmy xx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

EBC - Sure next few days will be fine, like Zimmy says you have to trust that the CRGH doctors know what they are doing, they are such experts, you are in great hands hun. Have fingers toes and eyes crossed it'll all be great.    

Zimmy - Agree that the wait from a BFP to 1st scan is worse than 2ww! It must be reassuring that Dr S says discharge happens to lots of ladies. Please try not to worry too much - I know that is easier said than done, but keep positive hun. xx Think I am a couple of days behind you so will hopefully have my 1st scan end of next wk.


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

EBC are we living parallel lives? My E2 level is very high too, I've been told I'm at high risk of OHSS and I have to go and get that quina whatsit stuff tomorrow as well. 

I'm also very worried about it. 
Are you sure it was 2100 and not 21000? It's around 20k when they start to worry (but I'm no expert clearly!) 

My EC is Weds too - so I will be seeing you there. I might not be too chirpy given how early I've to be in and I will be the worried looking one...do you want to PM me and maybe we can swap emails or something as it'd be nice to have someone else with the same worries about OHSS to chat to? 

Bit annoyed I still have to be in for 8am given my EC is not til noon. Ah well. 

Sorry for the me post.


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Evening ladies - your lurker here!!


Congratulations Auntie M!!!

Just wanted to send a quick message to EBC -  do you mean 21000 for your E2 & do you know what your LH was - presume you are short protocol if you are on citrotide - it looks like they have caught you in time.  On my first cyle my LH went from about 1.5 one day to 13.5 the next - I had to take the pregnl straight away and EC was the next day - only about 16 hours later and I think it should be about 36 hours.  Your situation is sounding a lot more positive than mine if you have got the option of extra citrotide + another drug and they are keeping EC as planned - if your LH was too high they may have gone for EC sooner so try not to worry - stupid thing to say I know as we all worry constantly all through the cycle!!


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie.

Zimmy ~ I'm now 24wks pg with twins and for the first 8-10wks I had brown discharge. I always wore a pany liner but it was mainly when I wiped.
I tried not to worry cos they say brown is old blood red is new. So unless it's very heavy or bright red and you have cramps with it as well it's fine, try to relax, it's really common. Couldn't believe my luck when I woke up xmas morning to red blood when I wiped!!! I was in such a state, but I had no cramps and again it was only when I wiped, so I tried to stay calm and it only lasted a day.
Honestly hon, I'm not trying to make you feel worse but you will worry every step of the way!! The wait until the 1st scan is awful then the wait til the 2nd takes forever, I told my hubby I'd relax when I'd had the 12wk scan....but I didn't and I don't think I fully believed I was pg til I was about 16wks. Just try and enjoy your pregnancy....congratulations!!

Good luck for ec girls, when you come round you feel like you've had the best sleep ever. I had a glass of water went to the toilet and then they let me go home.

Love to all
CC.x


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Auntie Betty, I hope you are ok. 

Elvie - I was bit miffed at being at CRGH for 8am when my EC wasnt till 11 but it does mean that the doctor and anaesthetist have time to go round all patients before first one goes in at 9. I was actually in theatre at about 1030 so you may go in earlier. 

Elvie & EBC - hoping that your ECs go really well on Wed and the nasty OHSS stays clear of you both.

MrsCC - youre right about the wait for 1st scan, me no likey!

Take care all

x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

EBC & ELVIE - Oh wow....talk about cycle buddies , I'm so    that Auntie Betty's wise words help , and that your egg collections go as smoothly as can be 

Auntie M - I can feel your     buzz from here . Wishing you a healthy and happy 8 months  

Jimmy - Huge congrats , I can understand your frustration, please rest and eat well 

Big   to all, Bobo, Dolphin, Mrs CC, Zoelouise, Livity, GG and sweetdreams.

AFM - I can not believe how tired and irritable I've been, obviously saved for DH  , and animated smiles and laughter for DS . Started my Suprefact nasal spray today on each (spray) occasion I feel like I've got a head cold coming on . Hey ho...all worth it, I know it will be   


Nite Mummy P xx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

HI everyone, 

I'm going to try and catch up as best as i can as been since Thursday night when i last had PC. Spent Friday to today with my family, and wifi wasn't working, these blackberries you cant really type and read messages so forgive me for not many personals.Got 6 pages to recap myself on with everyones news

AuntieM wooo hooo so happy for you xxxxx  

Eliza, congrats on your BFP, hope all is better with DP and you can share your happiness and a belated happy birthday to you xx xx  

Zimmy, congrats as well hun x 

Jenny, sending you many hugs and hope your weekend with DH was lovely for you both xxx 

All the best to all going for EC, ET this week xxxx   

To those starting treatment soon wishing you all the best xxx 

AFM, spent a lovely weekend with my family, mum wasn't too well so did much of the cooking and house stuff which was fine, felling a little better just very very tired and cant seem to stay awake longer, although wow its 10.30pm but really wanted to catch up on everyones news.Sorry not many personals but i do read all your posts.

Got my referral to UCLH for friday to meet wiht the midwife,doctors for booking in i believe its called so got to write questions to ask as im getting forgetful!

Will try and post more tomorrow and well love to you all ladies, and hope you had a nice easter weekend with your families xx xx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I'm not worrying as much as I did when I got the call. I DO trust the clinic so am taking each step at a time. Let's just get to EC and we'll go from there.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Elvie & EBC - good luck girls!       

AuntieM - *official* congratulations to you and your DH


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

Just a quickie from me,

AuntieM-Good luck for today cant wait to hear hun! xx

EBC & Elvie- Good luck to you both for your EC

AFM- Me & DP are back on track, he finally made the 1st move when he heard me over talking to a friend telling her how I got a BFP.  It put everything in perspective. My OTD is Thursday so will book this morning for my blood test as I just want a dead cert, as you hear all the time hope you can get a false reading from all the drugs.

Hi to all the girlies on here

xxxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Morning girls,

EBC and Elvie- good luck with the EC tomorrow! I have written a post-it note to remind myself to trust the clinic (and my body!) and put it in a place where i see it every day! They will make sure everything is ok   to you both.... 

Eliza- so pleased that youre on track again, best of luck on thursday  

afm- hoping to see lots of follicles tomorrow at my first stimming scan....   my EC is hopefully next wednesday if all goes well.....

Have a nice day everyone x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Eliza, oh I’m so glad to read that  you and DP are talking and sharing such wonderful news sometimes wonderful happy news helps a little disagreement and also this is a wonderful special time for you both xxxx hope you can celebrate your b’day and your news this week together 

AFM, little help please, If any of you can help me with any questions i really need to ask on Friday i would so appreciate it. I mean what happened when they ask you do they ask if your DH is the dad i mean what did you say we had a donor, what info do they need? IM going alone   on Friday, dh cant come this time around but im guessing as long as i have all info i be ok..  

Love to you alll xxxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Bobo hun, what are you asking exactly? Try not to worry  sending a big hug... are you referring to your first antenatal app?  Zx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Zoelouise thanks for you message, yep asking about first antenatal appointment, questions etc about father i mean as we used a donor   or what questions and answers they need to know as i only know so much about our donor


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm...I dont remember being asked any questions about the father, mostly they just weighed me, talked about diet and healthy eating, listened for a heartbeat and took bloods.... asked about my family health history but not dh's... im sure some of the other girls will be able to help more than me....sorry i cant be more specific. I went on my own first time too as i knew that they wouldnt show me the baby. It will probably be very 'business as usual' and dh can come next time hopefully   you'll be fine   

When dh first holds your little baby you'll probably be so over the moon that the donor thing will not matter, he will totally and completely be a Dad, after all, a father is the person who takes you to the park on your bike and tucks you into bed at night and tells you off when youre naughty... he will do all that and more i am sure!!   lots of love for the appointment Zx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

BoBo-the first midwife appointment is all about information gathering. There is an antenatal record book that you will get to carry around with you for the next 8months and which you need to fill in. Nothing to stretching. They will ned to know it was an assisted conception, you may get referred to an obstetrician because of it. Mostly its about previous pregnancies and medical history. They wanted to know the ethnicity of the father, which you can assume is a match to your DH. At UCLH they dont listen to the heart beat until 20weeks, a fact that caused me to have a small emotional breakdown when i went! They'll check your BP and urine and probably give you loads of bumpf! Its nothing to worry about!

Eliza, AuntieM, Zimmy and any others with a BFP-congratulations! as i think has been mentioned already the wait for the first scan is a nightmare-good luck!

Elvie and EBC-good luck for your EC-I quite enjoyed mine the anaesthetic was great, I could have slet for ages apart from one of the nurses insisting i drank tea and peed!

Hi to everyone else and good luck!
AFM-had a second scan on Thursday, the posterior horn of one of the lateral ventricles is borderline enlarged.Everything else is fine and so hopefully it isn't a marker of anything more worrying. The possibilities are chromosomal abnormalities and infections. They checked for toxoplasma because I asked them to. was worried about our kitties who are often trying to get into bed with us at night. I've got another scan on the 15th so hopefully that will show no change or even a shrinkage. Think i may be feeling the baby now, its not a clear kicking but more of  a sensation of movement from within, stroking my belly a lot!

Vicky


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the best wishes and good luck. Although a little nervous, i'm quite excited too, despite the OHSS. I'm prepared to feel really ill, but the nurse said they will still go ahead with the transfer if its mild or moderate. 

Can I ask, those of you with a BFP, what day did the do your transfer, day 3, 4 or 5?

Good to hear Eliza, i'm happy for you. 

Hi Zoe, good luck for your first scan.


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Evening ladies, 

EBC - I had a 5 day blasto transfer and had 2 embies put back. Will be thinking of you tomorrow, sure all will be plain sailing hun. xx   

Elvie - good luck for you too hun - hope youre not too bloated - not long now though    

Vicks - hope the scan on 15th gives you some peace of mind - how lovely to be feeling first little movements, how special. xx

ZoeLouise - love the sound of the post-it note!! Good luck with stimming scan tomorrow. xx

BoBo - good luck with your appt on Friday - I'm afraid I cant help with questions but sure UCLH will be thorough with you. Let us know how you get on. I get referred there so am interested to hear your experience and feedback.  

ElizaC - did you book your bloods? Glad to hear you & DP are doing better, its such a special time, enjoy!!

AFM - after the hour long wait at the clinic for a blood test today, we finally got the results at 6pm - all levels are healthy so we have our first scan on 20 April when I'll be 6wks + 3 days I didnt realise they date you at ET date + 2wks so am 4wks + 3 today - soo early! Feeling fine, bit tired but happy. Still not sunk in and dont think it will until we see the little heartbeat and know all is ok. Have to do clexane, gestone and cyclogest till 12 weeks and keep on with aspirin as I've had a m/c before. For today though its yippeeeeeeee from AuntieM & MrM!!!

Auntiem.xx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Evening all xxx


Zoelouise, made me cry your message because you are so true when he holds baby for first time we will forget all the pain and concerns we have and had should i say since we began i process of fertility treatment back in 07 xx I asked him again if anything he would like me to ask when i go Friday to tell me, as got my little pad ready once again with questions xxx Look afteryouself as well xx xx and thank you   

VIcks, thanks for your message, omg 20 weeks no way could i wait till then that definitely cause me emotional stress too i hope we at least get our scan for 11/12 week, we want that and check everything before we tell the rest of our friends and family as only my parents, brother and boss, and one friend know, xxx will try not too worry xx How wonderful you feeling baby, all the best for your next scan and look afteryourself hunnie xxx    

AuntieM, yep will share my experiences after my appointment with you all. Wow another hour long wait omgoodness getting longer the waiting! but worth it in the end. SO glad results are all good and your scan booked I too am on cyclogest and gestone still up to at least 10 or 12 weeks will know when once we come in for our last scan on Tuesday where i will be 9 weeks, and then they discharge me 
WOOP to you and MrM! xxx    

AFM, thank you once again to you all for your messages today. Spoke with DH before he went footy and well he is sad he isn't coming Friday but said he be there next time and from then on, the scans etc... Said its fine, don't worry too much i be OK .xxxxbless him, still wont let me do too much but says wow you putting on a little weight and is still a cheshire cat grinning! xxx   

LOVE TO EVERYONE ELSE, hope you are all ok, good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Zimmy - congratulations on your BFP            , sure spotting is nothing to worry about hon lots of women do bleed in early pregnancy and everything is fine    xx yep the wait till scan is a lot lot worse than 2ww sadly but will be worth it when you get to see your babies heartbeat xxxx

AuntieM - congratulations hon on your BFP            fab news, hope wait till scan goes quick, I found that a harder wait than 2ww   .  You said you are on aspirin as you have had previous m/c when did they put you on aspirin was it on day 3 when you start stimming? as my last cycle I started on day 7 at first scan to help thicken my lining but stopped as soon as got BFP now wish I had continued until 10 weeks as hear helps not to m/c but was told to stop... don't know why!!

Eliza -    that all great with bloods today and a lovely confirmed BFP xxx

EBC -     that follies are perfect and that all goes great with your EC

Elive -     that follies are doing great and EC goes fab 

Zoelouise -    that your follies are doing fab and first scan goes well today 

Bobo - There is no need to mention you are using a donor, we didnt, unless the topic of does father have any hereditary conditions comes up and you have to say "don't know" unless you do know whether the donor has any of course.... no need to mention it unless its completely relevant... don't worry about going on your own m/f are lovely and make you feel assured   xx


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

been abroad in Easter and look how many   we've got! Many congrats to AuntieM, Eliza and Zimmy!!  

Sweatdream - my DH was exactly the same. will send you a PM. it's too long to write here.   

BoBo - I hope your question is answered. Yes, they give you a little book (actually a4 size, not that little) to carry for the next 8 months. Yes, they do ask you whether the pregnancy is assisted. The first book-in appointment with the midwife is very routine. your DH wouldn't miss anything. I was glad mine didn't come (he would have been bored to death). I guess your situation is slightly different as your DH must want to feel the participation very much.....  poor him.... Maybe you want to see it that he has the rest of his life to be responsible for this little thing that missing the first boring appointment is not so bad?

 to everybody on TX. it will be my turn soon!

AFM - I decided to see a hypnotherapist. I made an enquiry with one and had a 40 mins phone conversation with her. I felt that it was the most insightful conservation I ever had (even more than my psychologist) since my m/c. Unfortunately, she doesn't have any appointment before I start stimming for our first IUI. But, I already feel the benefit of the conversation I had with her. I'm really impressed. Does anyone have experience with hypnotherapy? Can somebody PM me? I would be curious about your experience and to know what to expect.

take care, everybody

swallow


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Swallow - glad you're feeling positive   I have a pm from another FF who has been to a hypnotherapist so will forward it to you in a second.  Can you let me know which therapist you spoke to, she sounds great!  I'm doing the natal hypnotherapy CD but haven't been to a therapist.  Perhaps the one you spoke to could do a CD for you to listen to until you can get an appt with her?  No doubt she'd charge you for it but it could be an option.

Vicks - glad you're getting the fluttering of blasto boy   Hope everything goes smoothly from here on in  

Hello Jenny!     

Big hugs and babydust to everyone xoxo


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Swallow- I have a hypnotherapist that i saw after the m/c, shes based in St Johns Wood in N london- i can pm you if youre interested? Shes been absolutely great and makes me my own, tailor made relaxation cd's...

Bobo-   heres another hug to keep you going till app...

Sweetdreams- thank you for the  , i went for the scan today and i have 14 follies on R and 12 on L!! Too many! Bit worried but they seem to think that it shows a good reponse and im waiting to see if they decide to change my dose. Back in on friday morning, i hope i dont get the evil OHSS  

Thinking of you Elvie and ebc for the big EC today  

Zxxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Am home from EC. Met EBC and her dh - both lovely and I'm sure they'll be along shortly with more on how it went for them (although I do know how many eggs you got EBC   as your dh told us on our way out!) 

Well...I got......25.  and it sounded like most or all were pretty mature. No wonder I felt so bloated before is it though.

Major OHSS watch now but fingers crossed and I'm delighted to have so many. Waiting for the big call tomorrow re fertilisation. 
Right now I think I actually feel better than before the EC - possibly not surprising with that many in there. 

Rita on the ward is 'interesting' isn't she. Not got time to go into stories now as need a rest.

Hi to everyone else and sorry for the me post.


----------



## Bella6 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

It's been ages so a bit hard to keep up with everyone! Big congrats to all of you with BFPs, excellent news! Fingers crossed for everyone in tx and massive hugs and all my thoughts with those of you it hasn't worked out for this time. 

AFM - had a really good appointment with Dr Serhal so we'll be starting our 4th ICSI later this month. He's recommended a completely different protocol to what we had at hammersmith - I think it's called 'mid-luteal phase' and seems to be a combination of a short and long protocol (there is some down-regging but it stops when I start stimming). He's also putting DH on FSH injections for two months - I can't find any info on line about this, but apparently it can help with very low sperm count issues. Has anyone else had this or the mixed protocol? Also have a HyCoSy and D & C planned. This is all so so new - feel excited but very daunted. I'd got used to knowing exactly what to expect but we don't even know our way round CRGH yet! Trying so hard not to get my hopes up but also to keep positive. If it doesn't work this time it may be the end of the road for us.  

Sorry for the me post. Will try to catch up with personals.

Take care,
bx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Elvie- thats great news, so glad it went well! The exciting bit starts now  Fingers and toes crossed for you and ebc xxx

Clinic just called me and my Oestradial levels are way too high and im only on day 7 of stimms   Have to lower dose and have bloods everyday. Im really worried   level was 3133.... does anyone know if this is really bad? Trying to drink loads of water but the constantly full bladder isnt helping the bloated sensation....


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Everybody

I’m new to IVF and to this board and am a patient with UCH RMU/CRGH.

Zoelouise, I’m not sure about 3000. I just found out that my oestradiol levels are 11,000 and I’m at risk for OHSS but to not really worry until they reach 15-18000. Really, really don’t want that to happen!

This is my first cycle and I’m couple of days away from egg collection. Probably Friday, will find out tonight but I guess it depends on what my blood test showed today?

Cheers


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Gosh this OHSS risk is going on all round! 
I really hope none of us get it. 

Zoe - I don't really know what level I had at day 7 of stimms but think it rose rapidly after that sort of stage. Both EBC and myself have been given a medicine to try and prevent it taking hold. 

Marmo - welcome and good luck for Friday. 

Bella- good that you had an encouraging appt with Dr S. 

trying not to do too much - have had a nap and am now chilling on the sofa with the laptop while dh is entertaining ds upstairs. 
Two questions:
- what sort of time do the embryologists typically call about fertilisation? 
- what are the clexane jabs really like?!


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi girls,
so much going on!!! i haven't checked for a while  
first of all, CONGRATILATIONS to all BFP. It's seems there's a positive stream around!

LIVITY, i praying for your SUPER DOUBLE BLASTO BOY/S to do the job! this is your your time.     I wish you all the luck you deserve  

VICKS, i hope you feel more relaxed now. My cousin spent her whole pregnancy hearing bad news, scared to death and at the end she had a beautiful huge healthy girl! I'm sure yours will be ok    . it felt like popcorn popping the first time i felt our baby. now it's more like Ronaldo    

SWEET DREAMS, I'm so sorry you are having a bad time  . But remember what i told you. You know now that you can get pregnant and that's the most important thing. When I went through the same I used to hate all pregnant women and mothers I saw, and the only words that came to my head were b*tch, cr*p, f*ck you and so on... I was crying all the time. The hormones do a horrible job. Try to go out as much as you can, join the gym, anything that fills your time. Let me know if I can help with something.      

MISS CC, so glad everything looks good for you. I painted the nursery last friday and as well ... nackered, oh my back !

MAMI, nice to hear from you. we are almost there     can you believe it?

MISS TI, thinking on you hun   

a big kiss for the rest of the girls. you are in the best hands
 
   
   
it will be  soon


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Just a quick one for Elvie - 25 eggs - WOW.  Re your questions I seemed to get a call by 10.30 each day from embryologists.  Clexane - fine - they do occasionally sting a little bit more than the others and they did bruise me more than the others no where near as bad as gestone.      for good fertilisation


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

and a quickie for bobo

- what sort of time do the embryologists typically call about fertilisation?
they used to call me in the morning, some time before 11am. if they haven't called you by 12, call yourself. they are all really nice

- what are the clexane jabs really like?! 
they are not too bad, the needle is thin, it's just that the liquid stings a little bit. but what wouldn't you do for your baby?


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

sorry, ...    for elvie...


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks - reassuring to hear they aren't so bad. I HATED HATED HATED gestone so as long as they're not that bad.


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Marmo.... did we have a little chat this morning whilst waiting for the _very late_ Dr P??


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

AuntieM-It's official!!!! Congrats!!!!         

Elvie- 25 eggs! Amazing! I know exactly what you mean about Rita!!   

EBC- How did you get on?? I had a 5 day transfer & 3 eggs put back.

Bobo-Good luck for Friday.

AFM- My bloods booked for 9.30am, boy is this last day draaaaging! Just cant wait to hear for def that it's a BFP!!

Hi to all the other girles

xxxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all, Yes it was so funny meeting Elvie downstairs, waiting for EC. My EC went fine although it took them a few attempts to fit the canula. 15 eggs retrieved. I'm very pleased. And as Elvie said, trying to distract myself from the threat of OHSS. Its sounds like a lot of us have got the risk. I wonder if they are over stimulating us??  Now just looking forward to hearing how the little ones are doing each day. 

Elvie - good questions 

Eliza - good luck for tomorrow. 

Zoe- I think I was quite normal on day 7, it was on the last stimming scan that my E2 jumped up dramatically. Don't worry, trust that they know what they are doing. If they need to they will lower your dose. Good luck. 

Marmo- welcome! Again, try not to worry. Even with the risk of OHSS, they will still go ahead with ET unless you are severe and really ill. From what I gathered today, They only know what to do, on the day of ET. If you are VERY ill and in pain, they may scan before ET. Good luck and hugs.

Bella- good luck, and CRGH have been great. Take a book because the waiting times are very long. 

Hi betty, auntiem, sweetdreams, Eliza, swallow, vicks, bobo, kdb and others. Thanks for the best wishes.


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi ladies

Elvie - well done honey, 25 is soooper and bet you feel so much better now. I totally know what you mean about Rita!!! Scared the hell out of me at first then thought she was quite fun. Clexane is fine hun, I would advise injecting slowly and NOT rubbing the injection site at all - makes bruising really bad. Is nowhere near as bad as Gestone - I have a v lumpy bum at the moment!! Good luck with your call tomorrow - I found the wait unbearable. They rang me anything from 9 - 1030 but as 24 hours says you can call them and they are all so so nice and explain everything very well. GOOD LUCK!!!

EBC - YAY for your 15 eggies - well done. Hope Elvies Q&A help you too!! loads of luck for your call tomorrow hun. GOOD LUCK!!! xxx

ElizaC - thanks hun, good luck with your bloods tomorrow, the wait for the phonecall is a killer - I was a total muppet at work and found myself staring at my phone willing it to ring ring    

Sweetdreams - thank you for your congrats honey.   About aspirin - CRGH prescribed it from day after EC - just baby aspirin 75mg. I too was a little   when I heard that it can prevent miscarriage and wondered why I hadnt been presribed last time (and did a bit of self-torture, what-ifs...) but I guess there must be good reasons why its not routinely given out to everyone. 

Marmo - Welcome to a wonderful friendly thread, the ladies here are the best!! Good luck with EC, and hope you have lots of lovely eggies. xx

Hi Bella - good luck with your ICSI, lets hope CRGH can work some on their magic on you. xx

ZoeLouise - hope the horrid OHSS stays away - we need a new icon on here NO OHSS NO OHSS !

Hi to all the other crghers - hope everyone is enjoygin this lovely short working week!!

AFM - All ok here, bit petrified, excited, worried and happy all rolled into one auntiem!! 

Auntiem.xx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Swwtdreams + AuntieM - they have told me to start taking Asprin 75mg on Friday. Not before as it will make me bleed. I think thats what Dr Saab said (i was out of it). So thats day 2 after EC.


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

Sweetdreams- I was told to start taking asprin day after EC xx


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Zoe - that would be me  I wanted to say a huge good luck but missed you. Good luck! and fingers crossed no OHSS!!

Hello to everyone else and thanks for the welcome!

Definitely on for tomorrow. I injected the pregnyl last night and now am feeling all excited and nervous but trying not to be too excited.

They were expecting me to be a poor responder but with only one ovary I have 13 follicles which I think is pretty good but is due to clomid and 6menopur per day...hence the possible OHSS.


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

me again  - I fell asleep last night 20 minutes after taking the pregnyl (in the middle of the masterchef final - gutted) and am now so tired I can barely keep my eyes open. is it a side effect? has anyone else had this happen? thanks!


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh hello Marmo! I had a suspicion that you might be a FF'er but didnt want to ask... do you know who the other girl was who was waiting with us? Best of luck for tomorrow, very exciting stuff!   for some nice juicy eggs for you   Hope we meet again soon.

I had another blood test this morning and hoping that all is ok today after lowering the dose.... the poor nurse had to deal with a few tears from moi this morning, feeling rather delicate today. Its so up and down isnt it?!

 to everyone today


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Zoe! I've been a lurker for a couple of weeks and was inspired to stop lurking yesterday. Don't know about the other girl, haven't seen her before. 

Totally understand the ups and downs - you should have seen me last week. I was in floods after a doctor (never want to see him again!) told me it was highly unlikely this was going to work now or anytime in the future. Not really what you need to hear at the beginning of a something which is such a rollercoaster anyway not to mention that having a positive attitude surely has to help? 

I'm feeling cautiously optimistic but each step really is a new hurdle to get over. 1st scan hoping to have follicles, then hoping they've grown, then hoping they'll mature and the egg collection will get lots of eggs, then fertilisation, then implantation....


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow so busy the board these past few days. 

Marmo, Welcome to a lovely thread ooo i didn’t get tired after pregnal so not sure if affects us all differently, was a little tingly numb only. Take it easy, great news on the amount of follicles you have so take it easy xxx and all the best for tomorrow.xx   

AuntieM, how you doing hun, bet you cant wait yes the excitement, being petrified and worried but extremely happy yes i think we know what you mean, how i felt too xxx Glad short week yippee hope sun stays keeps us warm!    

Zoelouise, hope OHSS doesn’t come back take care of yourself don’t worry ive cried too with the nurse and docs they there for us too so don’t worry about tears and all the best xxx Thanks for hugs for tomorrow. Xx   

Swallow, great news about speaking to a hypnotherapist and all the best for your first IUI. We had our first IUI in Feb., and i hope you too get a wonderful BFP like we have xxx   

Jenny, sending you many hug and kisses and will pm you later on too xxxxxx   

Eliza and EBC aaah that’s nice you met each other whilst down having your EC, Eliza good luck for your bloods cant wait to hear your news xxx   

Elvie, I hate gestone my bum and above is so bruised and numb in so much pain aaaaah i don’t rub well tap the area with the cotton wool, poor dh i tell him i hate him every time i don’t mean it but bless him my home doctor! Xx    Be worth it in the end!

24hours bit confused? Was those questions to me im not sure about ivf i had IuI, but im sure the other girls will help you..How are you feeling? xxx   

Bella6, keep positive and all the best for your next tx this is your turn too hunnie so keep positive xxx   


AFM, just waiting for tomorrow now for first appointment on NHS, and then our scan next Tuesday at crgh, the final scan and then we will be left on our own ! aaahhhhhh    
Im ok, just always so tired and usually asleep by 9 pm , gestone still hurts so much and DH still upset giving it to me, bruised butt cheeks and above them too not sure where else he can prod me bless him.

LOVE TO EVERYONE xxxx   and if i've made a mistake sorry xxx


Sorry if i have missed anyone new xxx but welcome xx and good luck


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry not to do personals but feeling a bit tender still.....ok I nearly fainted at how many of our eggs fertilised.......23!!!! Oh my god!!


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats Elvie!!  

Good luck Bobo - very exciting. Will you still keep us posted?

Marmo - Who said that to you? I think positive thinking is a must, don't let them get you down.


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Elvie fantastic news woo hooo     

Ebc thanks hun. Of course im staying with this wonderful thread if it wasnt for you girls i dont think id have got this far so i still be on the thread xxx

wishing you all the best of luck for your tx xxxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

All I can say is I think that any follie dancies you lot did for me were especially effective!


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

EBC - not sure if I should name names but I really want to! It was at UCH last week with Mr Salim off on paternity leave. Great news for him but such a shame he wasn't there as he's been nothing but fantastic and I have no doubt it would have been a much better experience.

Amazing news Elvie!

Um, can I ask one more question - do I really need to take slippers and dressing gown tomorrow? Mine are not fit for public consumption so might need to take a quick shopping trip tonight. Also, what should I wear? 

Thanks!!


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Marmo -   Don't worry, I wore a tracksuit there and back. They ask you to change into the hospital gown. I took a dressing gown but didnt even take it out the bag. I did wear my slippers to theatre and the toilet. Some people had their socks on- Believe me, no one will be worrying about your slippers!  

Watch out for Rita the nurse - quite a character. I just laughed, as she doesn't mean to be so abrupt! Bless her, we had a giggle afterwards as I came through, I apparently said I need to go to sainsburys and buy fish! Rita liked that. Oh and make sure you ask for a cup of tea rather than water. They offer buscuits too.


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Agree completely with EBC - you really don't need a dressing gown but if you take yours no one will care if it's old/ tatty. 

I just took flip flops for going to the loo etc but could have just put my shoes back on.

Yep Rita is a bit abrupt but she means well. She had a go at me as I asked for a bottle of water (it seems each patient is allocated one) when I came round from the sedation and she declared that I'd already had mine. I was there saying but I haven't and she insisted I had as there was an empty bottle by my bed - turns out dh had drunk it but I thought it a bit harsh of her to have a go when I was only just coming round from the op! 

They did make a very nice cup of tea though!


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking forward to meeting Rita  

Tracksuit and dodgy slippers it is! Thanks for the advice


----------



## Zimmy2602 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Elvie - OMG... 25 eggs and 23 fertilized - and I thought my 18 were brilliant!  That is great!!!

EBC - well done to you too - 15 is great!  I had 2 x 5 day Blasts transferred.

CC - thanks for your post re the discharge - it always helps to know that it has happened to others and they are fine - especially that you are successfully carrying twins!!

Bobo - goodluck for your scan!

Auntie M - how is the wait going?

Hi to everyone else 

AFM - I still have the dreaded brown discharge - driving me mad and I wish it would just go away!  I phoned the clinic and asked them for a scan tomorrow - dont think I will be able to handle the weekend not knowing if everything is ok or not.  So I am going tomorrow - so nervous and really hope all is ok - I know it is early and we probably wont see a heartbeat yet but just praying everything else will be ok!


Have a good evening everyone - my DH just went for a run and left me in charge of barbequeing the chicken- not sure if that was a great idea!


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi everyone - what a lovely summery day its been today - makes such a difference to life!!

Elvie - well done on your 23 embies!! Fab news. Cant believe Rita had a go at you for asking for a bottle of water. Naughty DH for drinking yours    Good luck for tomorrows phone call hun.   

EBC - How was your phone call today? Hope all is going well.  

Marmo - ooodles of luck for EC tomorrow, heres a little follie dance for you           

Zimmy - good luck with the scan tomorrow - dont blame you for doing an early one this wait is not nice. Good luck hun. xx 

BoBo - Hope the appt at UCH goes well tomorrow. Quick question - when you saw your GP, did they give you the book-in appt there and then or did you have to wait for letter? Am also getting a v lumpy bum with Gestone and have a couple of cracking bruises - DH says there's nowhere left to jab!

Zoelouise -      - think we have all had tears in that clinic hun, its part of their job to mop them up!! Hope your bloods are good today. xx

AFM - not much to report, part of me doesnt feel this is real at all but am too scared to do another test!! How crazy is that! I just dont feel pregnant, slightly sore and larger boobs and general tiredness but thats it. Is going to be a veeeeeeeeeeeeery long wait till the 20th. Still am really enjoying the fact that I am pregnant though according to crgh! and keep having a little smile to myself  

Auntiem.xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

AuntieM - it is a bit too early to really 'feel' pregnant anyway so don't worry. Easier said than done! 

Zimmy - again I can say try not to worry but it probably won't help. I had loads of bleeding in my first trim with ds - loads and he is upstairs now. 

Ouch at the Clexane injection - just done the first one. The needle seems blunter than the others and it hurt for a bit after. Not so bad now. Hmmm not keen on these.


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies....I could not read, run and sleep without saying...

EBC - Yaaaayyy on your 15 fertilised eggs, what a great batch , well done 

Elvie - Yaaaaayyyy on 23 fertilised eggs, that is amazing 

Got to got to bed, DR, work and active (but gorgeous DS) is not conducive 

Nite Mummy P x


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi girlies just a quickie- a me post. 

I got the call I wanted to hear!!! Yehhhh!! Still cant believe it. When the nurse rang she started talking figures but didnt say the word pregnant so I rang her back & asked her if I was pregnant! I had to hear that word! Still cant believe it! I got a      I am up there with you AuntieM on cloud 9! Just cant believe it worked!Especially with all that stress! Just hasnt sunk in.

Will post personels tomorrow am knackered & off to bed!

Sweetdream girlies xxxx


----------



## Bella6 (Dec 4, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Elvie, EBC and Bobo - thanks for your hellos! No-one I can really talk to about all this (apart from DH of course) so nice to know there's someone out there listening and wishing us well 

Proper congrats for all you BFP gals - elizac, bobo, auntiem and zimmy. Walking adverts for CRGH! Vicks - hope all's ok. So lovely that you can feel the baby. Mrs CC - it's so nice to hear about your progress. Mami78 - your story also gives me hope (esp as this will be our 4th cycle - did you have ICSI?). 

Elvie and EBC - what fantastic news for both of you. Good luck with ET. Hope you manage to chill out and get pampered for a few days afterwards. 

Marmo - good luck with EC. Have had it three times now and found it fine. Sounds like the nurses are entertaining too.

Zoe - hope you're ok and no OHSS. 

sweetdreams - so so sorry to read your news. how devastating. I too get very upset about everyone around me having children. It seems so easy for everyone else and v hard not to feel bitter. And you're so supportive to everyone on the board despite going through hell yourself. Glad to see you're going to have another go later this year. Don't lose hope. 

Good luck for everyone in tx: mummyp - how's the sniffing? I've only done buserelin injections before so a bit anxious about the sniffing approach, especially doing it at work during the day, eek. KDB - hope you're on track to spring tx, it feels like the right time of year to make a baby! Swallow - I know how you feel about the low AMH news (I have it too, despite my age, but we also have almost no sperm and Dr Serhal is still supportive), good luck with next steps. Dolphin - inspiring to see your DS pic and know that you've come back for a little brother or sister for him.  

Last but not least, really sorry to all of you who haven't been successful this time - louises104, livity k, gillydaffodil, gelatogirl, auntie betty. Fingers crossed for next time. xx

Sorry to anyone I've missed. 

AFM - spoke to the nurse about getting hold of DH's Menopur prescription (he needs to start next week but we're out of the country until tomorrow). Getting first few vials from CRGH then hopefully will find somewhere cheaper for rest of the meds. Any tips? FF board suggests Healthcare at Home is still cheaper than ASDA and other indep chemists. Will do some investigating but grateful for any thoughts. 

Night all
bx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Morning all, How lovely it is to be sitting outside in the sun although I can hear the ironing calling out to me!

All 13 fertilised eggs are now dividing nicely. Looking well for blastocyst on Monday. Nurse did say they may need to do assisted hatching. "Go for it" I said. Whatever needs to be done. Feeling a little yucky now, bloated, but coping well enough. Thank God for Easter holidays. 

Just hope I feel better soon   Its not severe pains just a 'yucky' feeling. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Leave that ironing undone EBC! Don't even think about it!

Am exactly the same with the yucky feeling - it's not pain just discomfort and I'm fed up of it now and want to feel normal again. My stomach is big and I don't want to see anyone I know. Off to get more of the Quinagolide from Boots now.  

As for us, we have 1 grade 1 embie, 19 (!!!) grade 1- embies and three grade 2+. They are pretty sure they'll get to blasts too so I reckon I'll be bumping into you again on Monday at ET EBC!


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Ha ha - look forward to it Elvie!    Megan the nurse said the 'yuk' feeling is normal.


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Eliza- Yay!   Hurrah, great news hun. Gosh it is a successful clinic... hope i can join you v soon...

Bella, AuntieM and Bobo- thank you   my estradiol levels really shot up again yesterday   and theyve lowered the dose twice. Dr said this morning that i have a moderate risk of developing OHSS because it is so high so early in stimms (day 9 now)... she did scare me saying that if they get too high the might not let me have my embryos put  back  

Elvie and ebc- i cant believe how great that is! Not long now till youre both PUPO!!!

Marmo- hope today went ok  

xxx


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

11 eggs! very proud of my poor little ovary, it also has an 'enormous', in the words of the lovely doctor this morning, endometrioma (chocolate cyst) so they were all super surprised to get that many.

I was first in because of my latex allergy, finally it's good for something, and home by 11.45. Feeling OK after a nap but a bit wobbly.

Loved Rita! Crusty and sharp on the outside and all warm and gooey on the inside  Though if I hadn't known what to expect think I would have been rather taken aback by her! She loved DH - there was flirting going on there!

Zoe - fingers crossed for you!

Totally amazed at how many positives there are and so happy for you all!


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome home Marmo. Well done on the 11 eggs. Now you can look forward to the phonecall each day. Take a break and rest up now. 

Afm - OUCH still bloated


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks EBC and good luck with the blasts!

And a huge thanks to everyone for all the positive wishes - right back at ya  

I actually forgot to ask them what happens now? I know they'll call tomorrow to let us know how many fertilised but can any of you help me out with how and when they decide to do the transfer? I've taken next week off work so I'm available at the drop of a hat


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi girls

Marmo - well done on your EC - and good luck for the call. They take things day by day and decide which embies are likely to be strongest and if there are a good number of these they will try and get them to blastocyst stage at Day 5. I had to take each day as it came and not to look too far ahead. GOOD LUCK!!

EBC/Elvie - well done on your embies      they continue to divide and thrive in their temporary homes! Take it easy too to get your body in tiptop condition for ET (no ironing EBC!!)

Sorry not many personals as its a bit of a me post as am very worried. Had a tiny bit of pink in with the cyclogest discharge this morning so called the clinic and asked for Dr to call me back. Whilst was waiting had quite a bit of brown blood when I wiped and some on the panty liner I was wearing. This happened in my last pregnancy and I am paranoid this is going the same way     

Dr Saab called back couple of hours ago and said up the cyclogest to 3 a day and to go to A&E if am in pain or have heavy bleeding, thankfully neither of which I have. I asked for another blood test so go in on Monday. They said it isnt unusual to have a reaction to the cyclogest (can sometimes irritate the cervix) but aaaaaaaaaaahhhhh why cant this just be stress free. Sorry to rant and moan, I know I should be happy with the BFP but this is torture!! My DH came and met me from work and we had lovely walk in the sun through Regents Park which calmed me down a bit.

Am just        this is nothing more than a cross cervix!!  

Auntiem.xx


----------



## Zimmy2602 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi All

ElizaC - Yay - Congrats on the official BFP!! That is great news 

Elvie and EBC - glad to hear everything is going well with your eggs!! Sounds like you will both go to Blast and have some frozen!!

Auntie M - I know exactly how you feel - that is what happened to me and Dr Saab also told me to up my Cyclogest! Hopefully it is nothing and the blood test will reasure you! I was browsing through books at waterstones yesterday and was looking through one of Zita West's ones on IVF - she said that spotting is very common after IVF! I also read this article which says the same thing although who is to know how much this person actually knows!! http://abeautifulday.blogs.com/a_beautiful_day/2004/12/when_ivf_works_.html

AFM I went for my scan today - as expected it is early and they could not see much! They did see a embryonic sac in my uterus and what looked like a small yolk sac! The embryonic sac only measured 5 weeks 1 day so she said it is very early and I need to go back next week. At least now I know that there is definitely something there but it still does not stop me worrying because according to the EC date I should be 5 weeks 6 days not 5 weeks 1 day! Arghhhh.. although the doc did not seem worried at all! I should just be happy with that!

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh dear - this baby thing is a worry from beginning to end! Best wishes ladies. xx


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Auntie M  - really really   all is ok - relax and lets hope it is just a cross cervix!!

EBC & Elvie -    to you both for good dividing and lovely blasts for ET day.

Marmo - well done on your eggs too -   for them all to fertlise and divide perfectly.

Just a quick one from me - very plush new consulting rooms in the Alexandra wing!!!!  We are now all set for FET after my next AF.  The stats we were given today are fab - new 2009 stats show 91% survive the thaw and 56% pregnancy rate....trying to get my PMA back now after the BFN - sounds as though I am the only CRGH BFN for a while which I am trying to see as a positive for the future.....


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Morning ladies,

AuntieBetty- Hi, new wing at CRGH sounds well posh! Your consult about FET sounds *so* encouraging and those thaw rates are amazing (sure I read somewhere that 50% is average rate at most clinics) Great that you can cycle again after next AF - must give you a real lift. GOOD LUCK !!!

Zimmy - honey thanks for your words and that link  - found that really quite reassuring esp the bit on symptoms waning!! Glad your scan was ok, try not to worry about dates/sizes - everyone is different, thats what I am learning everyday!  

Marmo - well done on your 11 eggies and hope you get a great phone call today. xxx

EBC - YAY for your embies, sounding good for blasto. I had assisted hatching on all my embies due to my low AMH. I found the science of it amazing, that they can put a tiny hole in the eggshell to help it hatch out. They do it on Day 3 so that is today for you isnt it?  

Elvie - YAY for your brood too! Hope they are still doing well and all looking good for blastos! You & EBC will be proper cycle buddies at this rate!!!  

Zoelouise - hope your levels are stabilising hun. Whats the update? Hope you are feeling ok and nice and positive. xxx    

Bella - I used [email protected] and found them great, very easy process and much cheaper than CRGH - reckon I saved over £1k but was on v high meds. GOOD LUCK !!!  

hi to everyone else - Bobo (thanks for your PM, have replied.xx), Sweetdreams, MrsCC, Mrs Rock, kdb, GG, 24hrs, gillydaff and everyone lese Ive missed. xxxxx

AFM - bit calmer this morning after good nights sleep. After posting last night I had a bit of red when I wiped but then nothing all night and just back to tiny bits of brown this morning in cyclogest leftovers (Sorry TMI there!!) Also did a test after finding the red but came up strongest positive yet which put my mind at rest a little. Have my best friend coming down today and planning to sit in pub garden for lunch then watching the National so this will take my mind off things today. Roll on Monday's test although I'll be climbing the walls waiting for THAT call !!!    

AuntieM.xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

AuntieM - hope all is well and it's just the embie settling in causing the spotting.

Marmo - did you get your call - how are they all?

EBC - hope you are starting to feel better? 

We have our ET scheduled for Monday pm. Embies still all doing very well indeed. Felt a bit dizzy today so wondering if it's the increased quinagolide dose. Will keep an eye on it and speak to the docs if it gets worse. 

This is going to sound a bit strange but I feel a bit funny about the PUPO statement - I feel it sets me up for disappointment as it's like saying you are preg but then you're not if you get a bfn which is harder. Does anyone else feel the same or am I being a bit hormonal?! I guess it's the positive thinking thing?

Elvie x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Elvie- im so sorry, i hope i havent upset you hun   I guess for me, just to be possibly pregnant even for a bit will be such huge progress on the last few years... gosh.... i feel so bad, forgive me. Keep thinking positively- why would it not work right? Everything is going very well with your embies... im afraid not to have any at all at the mo, just praying i can go ahead with EC and have no OHSS


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Zoe - please don't worry - you haven't upset me at all. It was more just something I was curious about whether anyone else felt that. I promise you didn't upset me.  And my post definitely wasn't in response to your post where you said that - just about the general PUPO thing. 

With the OHSS risk - they might give you this medicine that EBC and I have both got which is meant to help. But hopefully you'll be fine without it and they are being really good at keeping a close eye on us all. 

When is your next scan to check the follies?


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Elvie -     your embies are doing great and ET goes fab.  With my three cycles of TX when I was on 2ww I used to feel better acting and behaving as though I was pregnant by calling myself PUPO and actually found testing hard as i liked my PUPO bubble and didnt want to face it if I werent pregnant. Totally understand where your coming from   .  But you will get a BFP hon so try and stay positive        xxx

EBC -     for your embies too and that ET goes great xx

Zoelouise -     your follies continue to grow big and healthy xx

Eliza - congratulations on your BFP       

Zimmy -      that all is ok with your scan next week     xx

Auntybetty - glad your follow up went great,     that you can start your FET cycle asap xxxx 

AuntieM -  glad your bleeding has stopped and test result all still strong positive The wait till your scan's are so much worse than 2ww drove me completely nuts!!! xxx  xx

Marmo -     that all great with your embies and all fertilised perfectly xxxx

hello and lots of     to everyone else

xxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone.

Have been absent for quite a bit and thought i would touch base with you all. Time to get back on the treatment rollercoaster!
Will take me a while to catch up with you all, so much has happened since i was on here last! Dont even know if any of my old friends are here.  
One thing i can say is that this group has often kept me sane during mad moments of treatment and i wouldnt think of starting up again without you all!
Will be going for my 2nd fresh cycle soon dont know whether to just go for it and start in may (with the meds) or wait until june  


Hope to chat to you all soon!
lots of luck for all 2ww  

Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear MissTi

I just logged on after being absent for some time and was just devastated to hear the news about your dear DH. 
Am so sorry, and i feel bad that i didnt log on earlier.
I hope that you have strong support around you. You both had been so incredibly strong throughout everything.

My prayers are with you.
Love Fozi


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy Sunny afternoon all!

Still feeling yuck, decided not to go with dh to the wedding this afternoon. If i'm going to be ill, i want to be at home with my creature comforts. Its such an odd feeling being so bloated, I feel pregnant, even though I know there aren't even eggs inside! When I read Zoe's comment about being PUPO, I actually felt all giddy! I'd read that phrase and finally someone said it about me. Wow. I can't wait for ET on Monday, still nervous naturally. I hope the OHSS has settled down so that we can go ahead. I couldn't bear the the thought of freezing. So i'm trying to keep positive! Decided to put two back. 

Hi sweetdreams - how are you?

AuntieM - sounds like better news, best wishes.


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Ha ha I know what you mean - I'm sure I look about five or six months pregnant today. Let's hope the bloating gets converted into real bumps soon!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Girls, 
sorry to post again but I'm feeling quite drowsy and wondered if anyone else has had this. Both today and yesterday I fell asleep twice and could have been asleep much of the day quite happily. 

Is this a side effect of Clexane, Cyclogest or Quinagolide - I don't think it's a general post EC thing as I wasn't like this the first day. 

Has anyone else been like this? 

Lx


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi everybody. What a gorgeous sunny day  

EBC & Elvie - good luck with your ET's, praying that the OHSS stays away for you!!! Might see you there on Monday!   

Zoe - hope all is going well for you.

Auntie M, Auntie Betty, Sweetdreams, Elvie & EBC - thanks for all the lovely good wishes....9 embryos. We're both feeling a bit giddy and trying not to count our chickens before they hatch  

Speaking of which apparently the shells on some are quite thick so they're going do assisted hatching - my only concern with that was that I'd read it increases the chance of identical twins but the embryologist said it takes it from 2% to 3% so I reckon that's worth the risk....although 'natural' twins do run in my family so maybe that % is higher?! I'm scheduled for ET on Monday but if the quality is good enough they'll let them go to blast on Wednesday or Thursday.

Until last week I hadn't realised how terrible they thought our chances were and we were going to put one back - I'm not very keen on carrying or looking after two babies! but now we're thinking that we should probably do two and maximise our chances. Plus everyone at the clinic seems to be expecting us to do two. 

Not sure if this is an inappropriate question but have you all ever arranged to meet up?

I'm off to make gnocchi and strawberry dumplings and have my last glass of bubbles for, hopefully, a very long time.

Hugs to all. xxxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Elvie - I read and re-read and re-read the notes they give you. Norprolac does say drowsiness and very sleepy. NORMAL. Remember you are on a high dose. Hopefully Day 4 will be better!! Dh at the wedding so Big Sister did the injection for me today. Still can't bring myself to do it. She did quite well bless her. 

Marmo- Well done on the 9 embies. Looking good. I feel exactly the same. I'm worried about the multiple birth thing, but two is the best chance. So two it looks like it will be. My embies too, need assisted hatching. We gotta do what we gotta do!!  Where in London are you?  I'd like to do a north london meet up. The girls on here have done before, usually in the west end to fit everyone.


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

EBC, I'm near Baker St so North London or West End is good for me. How about you?

OW! just had my first Clexane injection and it hurts!!!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep the Clexane aren't nice. Weirdly yesterday's didn't bother me but tonight it hurt again  
I wasn't that bothered by the other ones once I did the first one but these are stingy. I have taken to rewarding myself afterwards with an After Eight Mint. 

marmo - tell me more about the strawberry dumblings - they sound interesting and yummy. Fantastic on the nine. Hope they keep dividing and doing well. 

EBC - hope you're having a nice quiet night in. Thanks re the Norprolac info. I think if it gets any worse I will ask if I can reduce the dose down as it's impossible to function given I'm falling asleep so much. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Baaad Clexane! Do you know how long we have to take it for?

Strawberry dumplings - http://www.gourmet.com/recipes/2000s/2009/06/strawberry-dumpling

I've added rhubarb as well. It's just cooking now so I'll let you know...

It might help with the sleepiness 

his post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

I think you take it until 10 weeks if you get pregnant. 

Just found out that someone wants to turn the property behind us into five flats. They will all be peering into our house.  
Argh. Off to write a letter objecting in a not in my back yard tone of voice.


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

WOW! So much to read, so much to catch up since we got back on and SOOO GREAT to be saying CONGRATULATIONS to so many! Sorry, I think this is going to be a monster post and I still won't catch up properly with you all.

Congratulations on the BFPs Eliza (So pleased for you, it's been such a rough trot to this point for you), AuntieM (knew you could do it!!) and Zimmy (hello!!)

Congratulations on the fantastic tales of EC & subsequent fertilisations Elvie and EBC..I am amazed! Looks like the CRGH fine line between OHSS and great collections is a tightrope to walk, but pays off. Really hope your transfers go well next week. So exciting.

Elvie, sounds like you could have a whole brood if you want! I know what you mean about the PUPO - I hadn't ever really got that as a concept, seeing it more as a 2ww to find out if you are PG, but then you read how positive others and hope much they enjoy being PUPO and maybe it is a good thing to have in your mind. It's disappointing (understatement!) either way if it turns out neg. The interesting thing about this forum I find is all of this sharing enables us to see how others cope and I find it really fascinating.

Fozi - hiya, I think you were on when I first joined the thread last September. I also come and go...good luck this time around.

Zoe - hope you are going to continue the trend with your EC - sending some soothing vibes and hope things level out for you. Fingers crossed.

Marmo - hiya! Another great EC story.... hoping you get great blasts on boards soon too. Take it easy, great that you've got that time off. Hope you can make your decision about 1 or 2 embies back... I'd say the clinic knows what they are doing but I'm also not keen on multiples as I already have 1 DD so it's a dilemma. The strawberry dumpling recipe looks great, DD will LOVE it! There's a fair few foodies on this thread so it will be appreciated.

AuntieM - just got up to your more recent posts...it's torture isn't it.... so hope all is OK for you. Not much point in saying 'just relaaaax' as you know how things can go and it's a totally understandable reaction. But try and go with it and be positive, visualise that your body has got it under control and I hope your cross cervix chills out a bit. Hope your Best Friend works some magic on you, as only BFs can. Getting closer to your Monday morning call!

Chin up AuntieBetty, I was also a BFN, although IUI, last month. Cling onto those new stats for your remaining frosties and I really hope that next time you'll be as successful as the others on here this month.

Bobo how are you doing?

Bella - Hello! hope it's lucky no. 4 for you.

AFM, still feeling very undecided where to go next. Latest thought is to go for one last mega IUI with the last 5 remaining vials of DHs frozen sperm. We used 2 each time so far. We can't really afford any more tx and I know that if we don't use it up then it will play on my mind. Does anyone know if they would do that with 5?? We had a combined count of around 20 million last 2 times, so I guess this would mean 50 million. Is that just absurd?? I just wanted to feel like we had given it a 'good go' and I now realise that it's actually endless -or as much as you can afford. I have to accept sooner or later that the reality for us is probably 3 IUI. I love to hear about your IVF successes and kinda wish we'd had a shot at that, but we're here now. I also wince at every mention of needles, bruises and lumpy bums so am not sure I could cope with it anyway.

All the other CRGH ladies, I'm going to get RSI and you're all going to be bored to death with my prattling on so I'm going to stop now, but hello all! I'm up for a meet up if one gets organised. Can't do Tuesday nights in the main...

Ciao, gelatogirl xxx


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice to meet you Gelatogirl!

Elvie, hope the letter writing juices flowed.

Husbands opinion of the strawberry dumplings - 'Well, it was good but I would have preferred a strawberry crumble or strawberry pie.' So not a resounding success but it was pretty good 

Looking pretty good for blastocysts. 6 top grade embies, 1 good and 2 poor. Tentatively booked in for transfer tomorrow but providing they keep dividing we'll be going for blasts on Weds or Thurs.

Off out to enjoy the sunshine now.

xxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Very exciting marmo! Elvie and I might see you tomorrow! Feeling the nerves today. Any advice for after ET ladies?


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

EBC - based on my experience when my first cycle worked, just follow the guidelines they give which is to rest up for a couple of days and avoid the usual stuff that you would have to later in pregnancy e.g. hot baths.
Try not to get totally obsessed with every little thing (easier said than done) as people getting preg the normal way do all sorts and still manage to stay pregnant! 

Overall, I've also tried to avoid doing anything I'd end up blaming myself for doing if I got a BFN if that makes sense. 

Let's hope this is going to be a good week for all of us on this thread girls! 
I am going to be so nervous waiting for the call from the embryologists tomorrow as they didn't check them today. 
Will also be loading up on water from a ridiculously early hour as I have a notoriously hard to fill bladder - never full enough for ET! How early and how much did those of you who've had ET start drinking from?


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

I don’t check posts for a while and so much has happened!!  I must make an effort to keep up more often.

Eliza, congratulations!! Great News!!!  

Elvie, EBC and Marmo hope you are both OK and having a good rest.  Good luck with ET!!!  

Bella, your story is so similar to mine.  We did 2 fresh and 2 FET cycles at Hammersmith and are about to start at CRGH.  We have some male factor (not severe though) so we are very interested in what CRGH will do with us.  We have our first appt in May. I’ll PM you. 

Zoelouise, hope things have improved.  How are you? 

AuntieM , how are you feeling? It is normal to spot, just think of the little embie snuggling down   .  Does CRGH prescribe aspirin to everyone doing IVF or only those with previous mc?  I have had level 1 immune tests done and they ruled out ‘thick blood’.

Bobo, hang on in there with the gestone – they are horrible aren’t they? I had them during my second fresh ICSI but the Hammersmith only allow ‘medical staff’ to do it so I had to go to the GP every day and to hospital every weekend.  DH will not take it well that he will have to do it himself (BIG needle phobic) but at least I can have it at home!  All the best for your scan! 

Zimmy, keep strong for your next scan! 

Gelatogirl, good to hear from you! I too was very nervous about drugs, needles etc.. I almost fainted a couple of times before doing the first ones on myself but I managed to overcome it.  

Big hello to 24hrs, MummyP, Auntie Betty and Fozi. 

Well we are one step further in joining the CRGH family.  We went to the open evening on Tuesday and they seen very keen on tests on both parties which I am very pleased about. I feel that given our history and lack of further tests up to know they will throw the book at us! Really keen to see what they say about DH.  We have our first appt with Mr Serhal on the 6th May as I still haven't got the paperwork from the Hammersmith so playing it safe.

I see that they don’t seem to allow fibroids and prefer to remove them before treatment.  I have several fibroids outside the womb and one or two in the lining which is encroaching into the womb.  The Hammersmith have always said it was not a problem and that the lesions left by removal were just as bad as the fibroids themselves in terms of implantation. Have any of you been affected by fibroids?  What happened?


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Evening everyone,been a lovely weekend weather wise and at home, hope you all had a nice weekend too xx   

Wow my last post was at the end page 3 i need to catch ......so hope here goes... 

EBC, know said the other day but all the best tomorrow xxx Megan is lovely, all is  crossed    

Gelatogirl, All the best for your next tx and keep positive all is crossed xxxxx   

GIllydaffodil, yep the injections aaahhhh well DH doesn't mind which is great cause i don't know what i would do xxGood look for your frist appointment on the 6th CRGH is lovely all the nurses and docs we have seen and embryologists have been lovely will be sad to be discharged if all OK i pray this week xx IF you have to have fibroid out hope that goes well and all crossed for you and DH xxx   

Elvie , good luck tomorrow all crossed x   

Eliza, Fantastic news congrats on your BFP woo hooo    

Bella always here to chat to all of us are xx Got my first lot of meds from CRGH very expensive second time round asked for prescription and got from central homecare they were really good and a lot cheaper, then this third lot got on NHS as i got the maternity exemption card and my kind GP did me a nhs prescription so saved some money, that can pay towards scans etc.. xx    

AuntieM, Thank you for PM will pm you later hunnie or tomorrow. I'm sorry to read you had brown discharge and a little pink all be OK hunnie, and i was on 3 cyclogest a day then went and still on 2 a day with gestone once a day  but yes sore boobs being tired and all that is annoying but worth it ..xxx all the best for tomorrow xx xx keep positive xx   

Zimmy, don't worry hunnie all be OK and keep positive xxx   
  

Zoelouise please don't worry and keep positive glad dose gone down to twice though xxx   

Marmo, lovely 11 eggs so happy for you too xx   

AFM, well went to my first antenatal appointment at UCLH alone on Thursday, as DH couldn't leave work, they were so lovely the midwife i saw was so kind, i came straight out with it and said we had assisted conception with donor, said thats fine if you want me to write on your notes i said yes we are fine with that now and i was there for just under 2 hours, had bloods taken yuk! and weee too (tmi), got a folder i need to carry with me and take each time and lots of pamphlets and blurrr which is great been reading thought them. She wants us to see a doc so going there in two weeks time we went through lots of things about scans screening etc.. i was ok on my own in a way glad DH wasn't there, i keep control of my tears and cried when i got home anyways i wont go on too much , then 12 weeks scan booked for wed 5th May so cant wait, although having private scan on Tuesday at 9 weeks. Then back to see midwife on the 16 week.    

So ladies i wish you all the best with your forthcoming treatments and ongoing pregnancies and those about to give birth all the best cant wait for you all to be where we are now and i know you all will be, and KEEP POSITIVE xxx
    
Love to you all always xxxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls - a short one from me as am verrrry jetlagged after arriving back in London today from NZ - so apologies but have only managed to read back two pages.

Elvie & EBC - all the best for tomorrow honeybees!  Fingers, toes and everything crossed that your embies will snuggle in nice and tight     

Marmo - congrats on the great results, sounds like you will have some lovely blastos to choose from on Weds.

AuntieM - hope the spotting has subsided now and you're feeling reassured?

Hi GG!   Hi Sweetdreams!  

And hello to everyone else!  Hope you've had lovely weekends.

Like Gilly I am one step closer to becoming an official CRGHer - DH and I have our first appt on 19 April.  Hooray!!


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello all CRGH'rs 

Gilly - I had two fibroids (outside the womb) that were noted before TX, i was never advised to remove them , they grew with my LO during pregnancy  and have had no problems at my current scans for ICSI#2 . Good luck with your first appt 

Elvie, EBC & Marmo - Calm, Relax and enjoy ET  PMA,PMA,PMA all the way  

GG - Nice to read your post, unable to help , but I'm sure someone will be along to answer your questions 

Auntie M - I hope your feeling better 

AFM - Awaiting AF to start my stimms, I always find this the exciting part  
(minus the injections ).

Nite
Mummy P xx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

EBC + Elvie - lots of luck for tomorrows ETs.     

Elvie - I have the opposite type of bladder to you!! so I start filling up on my way over there and am normally busting after about an hour! Best not to fill too full as they do like you to lie down for 20 mins after ET, which was torture for me!! GOOD LUCK!!

EBC - like Elvie says, its the normal things to do/not do after ET. No sex, heavy lifting, hot baths, plenty of water and rest as much as you can. GOOD LUCK!!

Marmo - sounds like your embies are doing fab, good luck for your call tomorrow hun.    


Gillydaff - yay glad you are close to becoming a CRGHer!! Sorry cant help on the fibroid issue but I can tell you that CRGH do like to explore each and every potential problem/obstacle which I think is a great approach rather than just learning from mistakes. They prescribe baby aspirin to everyone as far as I can tell but only recommend taking it after a BFP if you have had miscarriage previously. Thanks for your words, hope you are right about snuggling embies. xxx

Gelatogirl - HEY!! Good to hear from you again, and thanks for your wise words.    and Yes seing my lovely BF did the world of good. Spent lovely few hours in the pub then DH cooked us a yummy sausage casserole which we devoured! Went to Wimbledon this morning to have brunch with another friend so been lots of distractions this weekend. Good luck with whatever you decide for next steps    definately worth asking about using all your sperm vials in one last IUI. xx

Bobo - hi - glad your UCLH appt went well. Quick ?  - did your GP prescribe Gestone, Clexane and cyclogest? Was thinking about asking mine for that although they flat out refused any of the normal IVF drugs but maybe the progesterone support is not normal IVF drug?

kdb - Welcome back honey !!!! and yay for your CRGH apt in a few weeks, how exciting!  

AFM - more red when wiping tonight after nothing since Fri evening which gave me quite a shock and made me test yet again (v strong positive on First Response). Waiting for call back from clinic to see if theres anything else they can do when I am in tomorrow morning but think they will say its too early for a scan as am only 5+1. Am worried that this could be the start of something serious but I know theres nothing I can do - its not heavy bleeding and I've had no pain whatsoever so no point in waiting hours at A&E. Think I need some    ladies. 

AuntieM.x

 

ps its now been 3 hours since I left a message on out of hours no - anyone know how long they take to call back?


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Just had to add.......

Bobo - You made me cry with such happiness for you and your little bean, wishing you a healthy and happy 8 months


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Auntie M    &     coming your way x x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Auntie M - I'm so sorry your still spotting, I can't answer your question about the return call. I know this is easier said than done....but I'm going to say it because I care and worry too , please, please rest your body and mind it so important I'm sending you sooooo much cyber PMA and    .


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

AuntieM - thinking of you. Hope they call back soon. 
I had a lot of bleeding in my pg with ds and I have to say there isn't much they can do - even if you go to A&E they don't do much unless it's massive bleeding. I doubt they will scan as you say as it's too early to see much. 
I know it's really hard to go through this so I'm not going to say don't worry as you will but we're thinking of you.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya Everyone!

Gelatogirl- hello again! lovely to hear from you. nice to "see" a familiar face.I have had 3 iui's but i am sorry, am not as knowledgable as you with regards to your question. the whole treatment process is soooo draining on the finances. its such a hard decision to make as to when to stop. I also hate needles (have passed out a couple of times when taking my meds!). although the whole thing does seem endless i do strongly believe that as long as you feel you have given it your best shot, thats the most important thing, it makes a world of difference knowing you did all that you could.  

Auntie M- keeping everything crossed for you.    

Elvie- lots of luck for tomorrow. it depends on how big your bladder is as to how early you cab start drinking water   mine is a bit small so i can cope with just starting to drink on my way into the clinic. dont start too early or you'll be ready to burst when you get in! 

Marmo- lots of luck with your ET. your embies look like they are doing really well.  

Sweetdreams - 


Good luck to all you new CRGH'ers. will try and catch up on more personals soon.
Fozi


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello everyone 

Ive been having some problems with my internet connection so havent logged in for a while and have missed soo much! I cant remember everything specifically, sorry, but well done on all these happily growing embryos.. absolutely great news all 

AuntyM,    for you... stay calm if you can. I know this doesnt help but staying calm is all you can do really... 

Im in a bit of a pickle today  My Estradiol continues to rise dramatically- at the 15,000 mark now despite coasting for two days. Was at CRGH this morning for a scan and although the follies and lining are growing nicely, Dr S phoned me tonight and said that the lining of my uterus is the wrong _texture_  and he wants to look at it himself tomorrow. I was supposed to trigger tonight and now im worried that it will all be too late and i might ovulate or miss the right time or something like that  I know i must trust them but my ovaries are very heavy and they have a prickly sensation now. Im trying to stay calm but, well, im not.

Oh gosh, i just want them to get these eggs out now  Apologies for the me post here....


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Special note for ZoeLouise - naughty uterus...wrong texture, harumph! There is no end to the things that can go on in there!!! 

Hang in there love. Hope you are getting an early night and that all will be well tomorrow...can only hope hey!

GG xx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

GG- thank you so much  im off to bed now.... must stay calm!!! Bl*omin _wrong texture_ eh? Grrr.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

HI to Fozi- I think you were just ahead of me in september, I'm having a FET next month- good luck for your cycle, 

GG- sounds like giving everything to one last shot (as it were) could be good for both increasing chances and giving you closure- big decision though, if you want to chat message me, 

Zoe- Dr S knows his stuff- so have faith and worst case you can make embryos to use later- although sure that won't happen- at least they do look at everything so carefully and woudln't jeapordise( can't spell it) your chances by risking things, 

Elvie- good luck tomorrow- I always mess up filling my bladder by peeing at the wrong time and end up drinking loads too quickly and feeling sick, I would have a pee 2 1/2 hrs before appointment and then start drinking...

Auntie M- have everything crossed that it just your embie/s settling in..  hope they have called you back- I think it did take a few hours when I used it once, phone again if necessary, 

Mummy P- good luck for starting stims it is exciting isn't it, 

Hi Marmo- hello and hooray for your one ovary doing such a great job! 

EBC- good luck for transfer- 

Gilly and KDB- good luck for appointments, and welcome back to UK KDB- I loved your topping up tan/Vit D post- I did a lot of that on holiday!

Vicks- glad your scan was more reassuring have you heard back on toxomplasmosis tests? 

Hi Jenny- how are you?

Bobo hello and congrats

Really sorry if I have missed anyone, this thread has gone crazy.... 

I started downregging for FET today... so have runny nose- but do feel quite excited to get going,  think transfer will be in about four weeks time- 
I had a session with the counsellor the clinic has links to ( first session is free) and found it quite useful just to splurge out all my feelings/fears about it not working again, I decided to book one more session but will prob then leave it at that, 

Have a lovely week- if anyone needs distracting on 2ww we have just watched "Men who stare at Goats" and it was brilliant- so funny and quirky, would really recommend it, 

love to all
Kate x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a quick hello to everybode - lots of love and lucks!

AuntieM -  Lots of   for you. I read in a pregnance book written by a GP. She had so much bleeding before her 12w scan that she was going to give up to go to the scan the next day. But her husband persuaded her to go. It turns out that everything was fine! When I was pregnant last time, my doctor told me after giving me the blood result:"at this stage there is very little you can do to influence the result." I found her words extremely reassuring.   

have to run now. Big  to everybody and best of luck to everybody in tx. AFM - I really feel ready for my first TX. Just waiting for AF to come in a week!

Actually, one quick question. Does anybody know what I'm supposed to do if AF come on sat or sun? am I supposed to call them in the weekend or wait till monday morning?


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Morning all,

Auntie M - Did you get a return call?     that you're a ok 

Swallow - Af came on Sunday for me , I called on Monday as scan window is day 1-4, Yaaayyy to starting TX 

Livity K - Yaaaayy to a g8 TX 

Zoelousie - Sorry to read your post, I hope Dr S can reassure you today 

Catch up soon 
Mummy P x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't believe i'm about to be a 2wwaiter. Woke up with a headache, can't decide if its nerves or pessaries.  

Swallow- I think someone just answered but you can have your scan on days 1,2,3,4. I think you can still make an appointment on the weekends for Mon, Tues. 

Can I ask? I know our clinic say to test 16 days later - but 16 days later than what- EC or ET??  So for example my embies have reached day 5 blasto, is it 16 days from now or from when they were collected?

Thanks for the film suggestion. Off to the video shop later. Oh another question - SORRY - Do I take it that there are some foods I shouldn't eat from now on?


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

EBC & Elvie - best of luck with this afternoon and the 2ww!! 

EBC glad you asked the 16 day question because I've been wondering the same thing. Food wise I guess it's all the things you shouldn't eat if you're pregnant? Cured meats, raw fish, soft cheeses etc?

AuntieM –    

livity k, kdb, BoBo2005, Gillydaffodil – hello 

Huge lucks and hellos to everybody else and sorry if I missed anyone. 

Embies looking good so we’re on for a Wednesday or Thursday tranfer. At work today but feeling bloated and light headed. Ick. Just hope nothing comes up that requires me to make a decision!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

We were told both times when we had blast transfers before still 16 days. I am a naughty early tester so waited about 9 after a 5 day transfer!! 

I know exactly when I plan to test and will be a bad influence!! 
You shouldn't really test less than two weeks after the pregnyl shot though as that can give false positives. 

Am feeling really nervous about ET now!! So excited. We had 15 blasts today and 2 morulas but they didn't give us details of quality. Hopefully there's bound to be one really good one out of that lot!!  

Sorry no personals but got to try and do some work before leaving. 
Elvie x


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi ladies

Quick me post - hadnt heard from clinic by this morning so rang again and spoke to Dr Serhal. As expected there's v little they can do at this point, he said lots of ladies have spotting, obviously prefer not to. He said bloods would tell us a lot more and try not to worry. Just back from bloods now, not much of a wait for once!! Saw the lovely nurse Joy and pretty much burst into tears as soon as she shut the door.   She was lovely though and said that as I have no pain or heavy bleed I may be one of those ladies who will spot. She looked at my levels again from last week and said they were good so recommended I go home watch a film and try not to stress and will get the call this afternoon. 

So I have taken up Kate's (thanks Kate!!  ) recommendation of Men Who Stare at Goats (sounds ace!!) and plan to relax as much as possible (mmm we'll see!) Feeling much calmer now home, what will be will be      

Good luck to Elvie & EBC for ET today and Marmo - yay, looks good for your blastos this week, well done!

EBC - yes CRGH say to test 16 days after ET, with ET day counting as Day 0, so its a long old slog and I dont blame anyone for testing early (I did  )

love and   to you all

AuntieM. xx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,   

Not feeling so great so a slow but brief catch up xx   


KDB welcome back and all the best for your first appointment next Monday xxx  

AuntieM, hunnie usually they are great and ring back i think most on holiday so they are bogged down, but so glad you spoke to Dr S today. All nurses are great and don’t worry about crying i think we all have, that’s what they are there for and in that job role. Xx So chillax watch a movie and stay calm hunnie. Try not to stress but easier said than done xx Keep calm and relax xxx   

EBC all the best and Elvie too.   

Amanda, sorry about your granddad and hope you manage to speak to someone today or tomorrow xxx   


MummyP sorry made you cry xxxx    


SD, xxxxxx     


Love to, gg, zoelouise, fozi all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

AuntieM – sorry to hear your still spotting   , try not to worry, I know that’s easier said than done  xx, but its quite common for women to bleed in early pregnancy and I am sure everything will all be ok hon….    Very stressful for you but try and relax sweetie and glad that clinic have reassured you that your levels are all great, so that’s a very reassuring sign… take it easy lots of   xxxx

Elvie –     that all goes great for your ET tomorrow xx

EBC –    that all goes great for your ET tomorrow as well xxx

Marmo – glad all great with your embies,    for your ET on either Wednesday or Thursday xxx

Swallow – hope AF turns up soon    xxx

Zoelouise – hope your lining of uterus now ok hon    and Dr Serhal has reassured you all is well at your scan today xxx   

Kate – hope that downregging is going ok   and sending lots of     to you that all goes great with your FET this time and you get your well deserved BFP xxxxx - 

Mummy – hope AF turns up very soon  so you can start TX xx

Bobo – sorry your not feeling well    Really hope all goes great at your 2nd scan tomorrow   and enjoy your amazing experience seeing your little one again how lovely hon lots of     xxxx

Gilly – really hope your apt at CRGH goes great and you can get on with TX very soon xxx

Kdb – really hope all goes great at your first apt with CRGH., reiki you can get started soon xxx

Fozi – welcome back hon, remember you from when you posted a while back….lovely to chat to you again.. Really hope you are ok hon and    that all goes great with your next lot of TX…    xxx

Gelatogirl – wow 50 million that’s impressive amount of sperm.. hope CRGH say its ok to use that, cant see why they would have a problem with that… surely the more sperm the bigger chance of success… also find out what the motility and morphology are as that is also really important as well…. My last successful cycle that got me my BFP I had after defrosting and washing 7 million and motility was 90 something so just goes to show it can work with only a small amount of sperm it only takes one and as long as it can swim and the right size and shape.  Really hope that your last attempt at IUI is a lovely BFP for you    xxxx

AFM - Starting to feel better about stuff, still have up and down days but some more good days than all bad now... my AF turned up last Friday which was great as hormones back to normal at last and day 31 after m/c (ERPC)so that was pretty quick and also I ovululated this month too, which is fab as sometimes Dr told me it can take a while for your body to get back to normal after pregnancy and m/c.... so hopefully if AF behaves next month... should be starting TX again end may/beginning of June.. Me and DH have booked a lovely cottage in new forest for his 40th birthday and our 3rd year wedding anniversary end of this month so really looking forward to spending some time together away from it all in the countryside

lots of love
sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Afternoon everyone,

sweetdreams, kate, MummyP, Bobo- thank you so much for all your positive energy, it has been a very up and down few days   Great news sweetdreams about af- youre ready to go again!! Your body needed a practice run at it all and is now ready to be pregnant again, so pleased for you hun  

Bobo- sorry that youre feeling unwell. Hopefully its all pg related morning sickness stuff- your baby saying hi  

Kate- Dr S is very nice isnt he?   He saw me today and said that after all the worry my lining was 'beautiful' and my ovaries are 'kissing' apparently, theyre sooo big! He even shook dh's hand which he liked   

Im going to trigger tonight for EC on weds. What a huge relief   I have been given meds for the possible evil OHSS- Bromacriptoline Elvie, EBC- is this what you have been given too? Are there any side effects?

Good luck with this weeks ET's everyone- hi Marmo too  and   for everyone i have missed 

xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

zoe- so glad everything is good, I had kissing ovaries too- such a nice name for such an uncomfortable sensation- I found moving from sitting to standing uncomfortable... but didn't get OHSS- so fingers crossed for you, 

Good luck for wednesday- 

HI to everyone else,

Auntie M and EBC -Let me know what you think of the film- have also enjoyed Fantastic Mr Fox, Up and Julie and Julia recently,

K x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Kate, totally agree re- standing and sitting, feel like i'm dragging my ovaries around rather than normal walking too!   x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Zoe - we both had something called Norprolac/ Quinagolide.
Love the kissing ovaries comment. 
Dr S is just marvellous. Did ET for us today. He is just so nice and also seems to know what he's doing really well. 
Really good luck for the trigger and your ET on Weds. 

EBC- lovely to see you again and hope you got home okay.

AFM have got 1 decent quality embie on board. We chose elective single ET - that was what they recommended for us and it felt the right thing to do for us(although I might regret it if we get a bfn!) 

Have 15 or 16 blasts frozen so plenty of back up - possibly will go up to 17 if the last couple do ok overnight and look good enough to freeze.

More later - having a rest.

lx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hahaha  One after the other with Elvie and me!! 

Back home now - what an emotional day!  2 embies - or Zig and Zag as I like to call them - are nestling in well. 

Back for personals later.

Ebc x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

I was wondering if you'd given them names  
Can't decide on one for ours....will have a think!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls - well done to Elvie and EBC!!       

Zoelouise - great news about the trigger 

Will do more personals tomorrow - about to head to bed now - the tiredness from the jetlag is making me feel a bit ill 

... but Kate's post reminded me I wanted to offer a film recommendation (lost count of how many I watched on the flight/s): 'Couples Retreat' with Vince Vaughan + others.  Had me LOL so hard someone thought I was crying.  The scenes with the therapists were classic!

I also liked 'Law Abiding Citizen' with Gerard Butler and Jaime Foxx.  Kept me guessing til the end.  A good one to watch with your DH.

Ciao for now
xoxo
kd


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Can any of you girls who have had bfps with blasts tell me what grading they were? 
I think I need something to worry about now the risk of OHSS has subsided a bit and am focusing on this. 

Our embie was a 3BA - that's reasonable but not great isn't it? I can't remember what the embryologist said. Dr S seemed really positive about our chances but I suspect he is positive about everybody's!?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Elvie- 3 BA is great- 3 just refers to level of hatching and is a stage and not a value judgement. The B refers to the inner cell mass- which will become the embryo and is a good grade (2nd highest) and the A is the layer of cells that will become the placenta and that is graded excellent....

so enjoy being PUPO with a pretty great embie! 

Kate x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

I am such a worry wart! LOL. They seem to have changed the gradings totally since our first go (years ago) hence I'm a bit disoriented. I did look up the grading schema on the CRGH website but it was still not that clear really what it means for success.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Elvie and EBC - glad both of your ET's went great today, hope your embies are snuggling up in their new homes and     and    you both get BFP's in two weeks time, hope 2ww goes quick for you both lots of    as its not an easy wait xxxxxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Elvie and EBC- congratulations! Great news on your embies snuggling in as we speak   

KDB-we liked 'couples retreat' too   unexpectedly very funny


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Well I just did a MASSIVE sneeze so I reckon that that's £5k's worth of IVF and weeks of drugged up torment just fallen down my fanny     

Oh the joys of the 2ww. I've a massive work project, son on school hols and a planning battle over a neighbouring property to keep me busy though so maybe I will only think about tx and symptom spot for say, 20 hours a day, rather than 24.


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Elvie and EBC - congratulations on being PUPO - enjoy the madness that is the 2WW. Will be keeping an eye on you both. x x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Elvie and EBC- so glad all went well with your ET's and congrats on being pupo.   
Elvie you made me laugh with your comment about spot checking even though you clearly have a lot on your plate at the mo!     Hope you are going get time to relax a bit! 

Sweetdreams-    so sorry to hear about your m/c   , hope that you are having more good days than bad. At least af has sorted itself out. I think you and i will be "cycling" together. i hope to start taking meds after next af which will be next month some time.  A break with your husband sounds like a lovely idea.

Livity K- wishing you all the luck for this cycle.Am glad that  a session with the counsellor helped.  

Auntie M- sorry to hear that you are spotting, but at least you got to speak to the lovely Mr.S. So many ladies i know have had spotting during pregnancy. i know that doesnt help much with regards to how you are feeling, so will keep everything crossed that the spotting subsides.


 to Auntie Betty, Zoelouise,kdb,gelatogirl and all you lovely ladies.

     to all
Fozi


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Elvie-


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Elvie and EBC - congrats on the PUPO state! lots of   and ! 

MummyP and EBC - thanks for the clarification. i think i'm a bit nervous about all the tiny little details of the tx.... 

AuntieM - how are you doing? hope you are doing better  

xxx and   to eveyrbody else

swallow


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry for being awol last few days but things have not gone well for us and it is all over.     After hearing from the clinic yesterday afternoon that my hcg had risen but not as much as expected, they asked me in for a scan today. Saw lovely Dr A who did my EC & ET and he has confirmed that the pregnancy has failed and probably ended a few weeks ago. There was no sac or any signs of the embryo. We are devastated - I had my worse day yesterday after hearing the blood results and I had pretty much begun to accept the inevitable, so we went to the scan today expecting the worst. We are ok, and I am in no pain and only bleeding lightly now. Have to go back to have another blood test on Friday to confirm levels going down and to discount ectopic but the Dr A thinks I am low risk   .

Will be back for personals soon and will be following the lovely CRGHers on your travels.     AuntieM will be back in action hopefully in July, we have 5 blasto frosties waiting for us in the CRGH freezer and lots of hope still. Thank you ladies for this journey you have made everything a million times more bearable and I'm not quite sure I could have done it without you all  

Auntiem.x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh AuntieM I'm so sorry to hear this. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry I don't post much but read up on how you are all doing everyday.

Just wanted to say how sorry I am Auntie M to hear your sad news, i'm devestated for you. It's a good thing though that you are looking forward and have not lost hope. Look after yourself and enjoy a glass of vino or 2.

Thinking of you.
Mrs CC.xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Auntie M - sending you a huge hug    I'm so sorry you have had such horrible news, 

Kate x


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

AuntieM, I'm so, so sorry. Sending you both lots of hugs and well wishes.


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

AuntieM, 

I am so so sorry to read your message today sending you lots of       

xxxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

AuntyM-  i am so so sorry. You sound so brave under such sad circumstances and i am  for no ectopic for you. Thinking of you both.   x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

AuntieM- you have been full of support -i'm so sorry.


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Auntie M - I'm so very very sorry to read your post    sending you lots of   

love michele x


----------



## Bella6 (Dec 4, 2009)

Auntie M, so so sad for you. Look after yourselves.
bx


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh Auntie M - am gutted for you - take care of yourself


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Auntie M so sorry to hear your news


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

AuntieM    What terrible news  Thinking of you xoxoxo


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry for an about me post but I just got the call and transfer is today at 1.30! 5 blastocysts and 2 morulas which will hopefully be blasts tomorrow.

Super excited now and trying to be very calm. 

Also incredibly pleased that an retroverted uterus means I don't have to drink quite as much water!

Zoe - hope the collection has gone/is going well

xxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hurray Marmo! Oh lucky you about not having to fill your bladder as much as most of us- much easier! 

Really hope it goes well and sounds like you should get some left for freezing. Do you know if you're going with one or two for the transfer yet?

Day two of the 2ww here. I seem to have lost some of the extra weight I put on presumably due to bloating so that feels good although of course I hope it isn't a bad sign!
Off for bloods this am - the full blood count one for the Clexane and taking ds with me for the first time as I normally avoid taking him. Hope he doesn't twig it's a baby making place and not the 'dentists' which is what we have told him I've been doing a lot!! Might have to whisper to the nurse not to mention any key words as he will work it out!


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

AuntieM- so sorry to hear your news.   i know how devastated you must be. take care of yourself. 

Fozi


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks elvie 

Dentist, I like that. Make sure he doesn't see the poster with all the stages of baby development!

I too am feelign disgustingly bloated and really want it to stop!

We've decided on two. But then everytime I think it's decided I have heart palpitations at the thought of having twins (not to mention triplets or quads). Argh, probably two unless they strongly recommend one. Do they do that?

How many did you do?


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, Oo what a bitter day hope the sun at least comes to say hi or just don't rain plssssss  

Omg i am so behind and like 3/4  pages since my last proper post oh I'm sorry if no personals .
 
Congrats to those who are PUPO, congrats to this on EC and ET and those going through tx at the moment and waiting to start tx.     

Sorry everyone, I'm so behind, need a whole day to read up on everyone. Feel so bad now xxx  
  
Afm ----Had final scan at  clinic yesterday Dr A was happy to let me continue on nhs route as I had already been antenatal so was pleased for us to be discharged from private     . He was very happy with our scan,  I don't want upset anyone but wow I was so happy shocked    amazed when he went into a 3d picture wow we were both amazed how much in 3 weeks our baby has changed.  . Must continue gestone for another week, cyclogest for another 3 weeks then stop. Aaah finally bruised numb bum ache will stop yipeeee.. Xxxx     
(So one scan said i was 9 week 1 day the 3d said 9 week 4 d )


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Bobo - glad that all great with your 2nd scan and bump doing great, I am so very happy for you that everything is all going so brilliant xxx  

AuntieM - I am so so sorry hon   I dont know what to say apart from I am here for you if you need a shoulder to cry on as I know only too well the pain you are going through   just pm me... thinking of you and sending you huge amounts of love and    xxx

Marmo -    that your ET goes great today and you get a lovely BFP in two weeks  xxx

Those on 2ww hope it goes quick and not driving you too nuts   

Those having TX     all goes great

lots of    to everyone else xxxx

sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Am now officially PUPO with 2 on board. I've been talking to them and telling them to stay 

Also just found out that a really close friend is 12 weeks. Very happy for her (of course) but really wishing the timing was a little different and it was after the 2ww and I knew I had some good news too.

I hate that this turns me into a person who struggles to be happy for her friends. For a few minutes at least while I get used to the idea


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Just want to say Marmo, that i feel exactly the same and wish so much that i could go back to the days when i could be genuinely overjoyed for my friends. Those days are gone i think... but i so want to be a good person and good friend too... (just got invited to _another_ 1st birthday party...  )

Bobo- fantastic! This is what its all about hun, miracles can and do happen 

AuntyM- how are you feeling today? Thinking of you   

hello to everyone else too 

Afm- we had our EC today... 14 eggs. Im quite relieved actually as i started getting strong ovulation pains just before going into theatre and even Dr Serhal panicked! Not a great moment but 14 is ok isnt it? Also DH did amazingly well - 38 million and great motility- the best sample weve ever had! Go sperms! (he'll hate me for writing this but im so proud of him  ) 
   fertilise...... Zxxx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Elvie, MrsCC, kdb, Marmo, EBC, BoBo, Sweetdreams, Fozi, Dolphin, Bella, Gillydaf, ZoeLouise, AuntieBetty - thank you all so much for your words   It means so much to read them as I know you all know how much this hurts. xx

Zoelouise - yay for your 14 eggs - thats great news and also great sperm too - lets hope theres lots of jiggy action down at the lab tonight   !! Hope you get lot of good news phonecalls this week. xx

Marmo - YAY PUPO girl, well done!! Hope you have a nice and calm 2ww. I know that I feel that pang of jealousy, pain and envy when I hear of friends and family being preggers. Its a totally natural feeling when its something you want so badly for yourself. Dont feel guilty, I think we've all been there.   One of my best friends is planning to start trying in August and I think (and hope for her sake) that it'll work straight away but I also know that I'll be totally gutted at the same time for a little while.   

Sweetdreams - thanks for your words hun, cant beleive I am back here again but I know that I have the strength to get through this, wish I had a time machine to whizz me about 3 months forwards!!

BoBo - Yay for your scan and getting discharged from crgh. Please dont feel bad posting good news - it gives me hope     . 3D scan sounds amazing. Were you there yestrday morning? 

EBC - Hope the 2ww is not sending you loop the loop hun.  

Elvie - just wanted to let you know that your post about your huge sneeze made me and DH LOL last night!!!! Hope bloods are ok today - have you had your call yet? Also hope your ds didnt suss that he wasnt at the dentist!!


afm - well after being all brave and sensible yesterday (had even planned to go into work today     ) I hit the ground with a big bump in the middle of the night (dont you just hate those pesky gremlins that creep out around 2am      ) and had a big weepy fallout which has pretty much lasted all day. am feeling bit better now - dragged my ar$e to the park for a walk and the sun joined me which cheered me up. Seing loads of dads pushing prams around didnt! BUT a bit of sun and exercise has given me some energy and a bit of positivity. 

Struggling with this being my 2nd miscarriage as cant help thinking its something wrong with me that hasnt been picked up (immune issues/genetic prob) and its all so frustrating as I am expecting the clinic to say its just one of those things at our follow up. Been lurking on a recurrent miscarriage thread on here so might throw myself in for some advice. 

Not sure if I'll go into work tomorrow or take the week off, will decide a bit later.

Bye for now ladies.   

Auntiem.x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh AuntieM poor you re how you felt in the night. It's all awful with m/c -so hard ot be almost there and then not. 

Take some time off. Are you going to get a follow up soon with the clinic to see what they say? 

LOL at the idea of Zoe's eggs and sperms getting jiggy in the lab! Let us know Zoe. 

Bobo - fantastic news that you were discharged, keep well. 

AFM I did get the call re the blood count thing and progesterone level and it was all fine - phew at not having to do the awful Gestone if the prog level was low. 

Ds didn't twig that it isn't really the dentists but while we were in the waiting room Dr Serhal came past and stopped to say hi to him which was really sweet of him and I swear I saw a bit of pride that he was meeting one of his clinic's 'works'. I thought it was very nice of him to stop and say hello to ds. Luckily he didn't get asked if he was the dentist  

Hi to everyone, 
Lx


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

AuntieM- So sad to hear your news am so very sorry for you & your dh. At least you are staying positive. Thinking of you. Sending you lots of      xxxxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Auntie M - I am so sorry to read your news, may you find some peace and strength day by day  

Zoelouise - Well done 14 is great  

Marmo - Yaaaay to being PUPO 

Big hello to all  

Nite Mummy P xx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Auntie M -      thinking of you sweetie and so so very sorry for your loss, must be so so hard hon         and    that there is nothing wrong with you and its just one of those horrible horrible unlucky events that has happend to you once again, so so totally unfair and cruel to have this happen again for you  xxxxxxx

Zoelouise - great news on your lovely crop of follies and great SA sample,    that they all fertilise and divide perfectly for ETxxx

Marmo - congratulation on being PUPO       

Elvie - glad blood results are good and levels ok now must be huge relief    .  Would of been funny to see what Mr Serhal would have said if been asked are you a dentist    xxx

hello to everyone else lots of   

sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

hi everyone

I'm very sorry I seem to have fallen really behind on personals but I have been reading and getting excited for those of you having EC and ET - and congrats to all those of you currently PUPO   

Re the blastocyst grading thing - I don't know the details of how they do it but just wanted to say to anyone that gets told their blastocyst/embryo isn't top grade not to worry and still be very positive - on our last cycle I was told our blastocycst wasn't top grade (it was still perfect in my eyes!!), and it definitely produced a perfect little boy   

I spoke to lovely nurse Joy yesterday, we have agreed that I am going to start downreggin in July now, EC and Et will be August.  We have booked a holiday for June so I'm hoping the sun and sea will get us in the best frame of mind for tx    I also had my first acupuncture tx on Tuesday - she seemed very nice so I think we will continue to see her.  It was quite embarrassing tho cos I told her I wasn't scared of needles at all having done 3 ivf tx, and then proceeded to jump and gasp everytime she came near me    it wasn't so bad though - except one in the foot that really throbbed!

I hope you're all enjoying the sunshine today, I will try keep on top of the thread now so personals to follow next time 

Love Dolphin xxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Dolphin- great news about a new tx plan. Hopefully the summer warmth will add extra success to your cycle   The foot points in acu really make my feet ache too! They send jolts up my legs   I hope its doing something good though....

Sweetdreams, thank you  ... i got the call this morning and 12 out of my 14 eggs have fertilized normally! They must have had a great time getting jiggy whilst we slept last night   I am soooo relieved. One day at a time though now...  

Feeling a bit sore today... sorry to be graphic but did it hurt anyone else to go to the loo after EC?   doesnt help having to take the cyclogest  

xxx


----------



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

Auntie M - my heart goes out to you. I am just coming through the other side of an early m/c and that crushing heartache and sadness is like nothing else. Cry it out when and wherever you want, and take time. I had three days off work and the weekend. (I may have had longer if I hadn't taken the preceeding 3 weeks off). But I couldn't have gone in before then - I just wouldn't have held it together. But others takes longer, or you may just want to get away from it and have a distraction. Although when I did go back it did help take my mind off things. I specifically asked colleagues by email to not even mention anything - I couldn't have handled it. 

The sadness can just creep up on you when you least expect it. I found the night time worse, and it was hard to sleep. Last week was the final appt I actually had in the diary (would have been my first scan at 7.5w) and since then I have been better. I had a wonderful weekend away with DH for our 2 yr wedding anniversary and with the sun out I feel that sense of hope again and much stronger. Now focussing on our next cycle, which should start in July so we may well be buddies. Big hugs     

Lots of love to everyone else at all stages of tx. Wishing you lots of luck   

xxx


----------



## Zimmy2602 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone

Whew alot happens on here in a few days!

Auntie M - I am so sorry to read what happened.  It really is so sad and heartbreaking, but it is brilliant that you are so positive and hopefully everything will go well and you will be successful in July!

Elvie and EBC - how are you doing?  It is all happening for you two now!!

Eliza - when is your first scan?  How are you feeling?

SweetDreams - glad to hear you are feeling a bit better, stay positive and hopefully you will be pg again soon!

AFM well I have had a rollercoaster of a few days!  After my scan last week where they saw 1 sac which measured 5 days smaller then it was suppossed to I started bleeding red blood and I had stomach cramps.  I resigned myself to the fact that I had miscarried and called the clinic yesterday to ask for another scan today.  Went in today and saw the old lady who always wears the black coat (not sure of her name), she had also scanned me last week.  Told her that I was bleeding and that I was sure it was over.  Anyway she scanned me and surprise surprise there was a little heartbeat flashing away!!  Honestly started hyperventilating on the bed, could not believe it!! The embryo measured 6 weeks 5 days which is exactly right and..... there is another little gestational sac with a yolk sac in it measuring 4 weeks 4 days which is very verey far behind - this is the one that is bleeding so it may not work out but there is still some hope - you never know!  I am absolutely delighted and am now just at home taking it easy!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Zimmy, what a wonderful story!  You've made my day     Congratulations


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

zoelouise - sending you lots of      that your all goes great with your 12 embies xx

Dolphin - great that you have the go ahead to start in July     that it all goes great xx

lovejoyslady - sending you lots of    , I know only too well the pain you go through with a m/c, time is a great healer, but the sadness never really goes away completely does it!! so hard xxx.  So glad you and DH had a lovely weekend celebrating your wedding anniversary. Our 3rd year anniversary is coming up on 5th May and have booked a lovely cottage on new forest so we can have some lovely quality time together, cant wait.

AuntieM - thinking of you sweetie and sending you all my love and       xxxx

Zimmy - OMG you poor thing you really have been through it  , but so so happy for you hon that all is ok with one of your babies and     that all continues great... and sending even more     and    that your other little one catches up and that all turns out great aswell..xxxx  

lots of    and hello to everyone else xxxxx

sweetdreamsxxxxxxx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi ladies

Quick one from me.

SD - thanks again for your lovely words and pm, it really does help. xxxxx    

lovejoyslady -     to you, and yes crushing heartache is exactly what this is. Luckily only my boss at works knows about tx, although the others are getting suspicious (and have been told to back off by my lovely boss!) so I can at least go back to work without anyone mentioning the m/c. Glad to hear you are looking forward and have your next tx lined up and yes we could be cycle buddies in July time. xxxx Out of interest your sig says you have frosties but you are having a fresh cycle - do you mind me asking why? After our scan this wk Dr A mentioned something about maybe doing fresh but we have 5 blastos frozen so was a bit confused as to why - I was a bit out of it though when he was saying this on Tuesday. 

Dolphin - another July/Aug cycler - sounds like LJL and myself may be joining you! Nurse Joy is wonderful isnt she? am hoping I have her for my blood test tomorrow as she has just the approach I think I may need.

Zimmy - so glad it is looking good for you hun, how worrying then so exciting!!

Zoelouise - well done on your great fertilisation rate, that lab is one jiggy place these days!! Hope the week goes well for you. xx

Hi to everyone else and   

afm - better day today, my mum is down for a few days which is nice so we went over to Westfield today and bought some lovely new red shoes and some jeans which gave me bit of a lift. Still feels like we are living in a nightmare and want to wake up but will hopefully get a bit of closure tomorrow when I have a blood test to hopefully confirm hcg levels have gone down and theres no ectopic lurking there. Not back at work till Monday, have v understanding boss who knows all about tx so theres no stress there.

Auntiem.xx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dear All-heres my weekly post! I do read every day though.

Auntie M-I was so sorry to here your news,Can only imagine how lousy that feels. I'm sure it will ease with time and am glad you have been able to remain positive about the next treatment.

Zimmy-congratulations on your scan, thats fab news-rest up and fingers cossed for little bean number 2!

Eliza-congrats on your BFP- the weight for the scan is worse than the 2ww!

BoBo-how was your booking appointment at UCLH?

Zoelouise-fab fertilisation rate! Yes I found that cyclogest made things a little uncomfortable as well!
Elvie-fab news about prog levels, I never had to have gestone-but it sounds nasty!

Sweetdreams-how you doing?

Marmo-enjoy being PUPO

Livity-how are things? 

Mrs CC-how are your boys behaving?

24hours-you must be blossoming by now!

To all about to start treatment-wishing you all the luck, fingers crossed to everyone thats PUPO at the moment-heres to more CRGH BFPs!
AFM-had follow up scan today, in relation to the abnormality they picked up at 20weeks. Luckily the abnormal ventricle has shrunk from 9mm to 7.5mm which is now within normal range, so shouldn't be anything to worry about. He's growing well, seems to have a fat tummy in comparison to the rest of him, but with me and DH as parents he doesn't have a chance from that point of view! Got another scan in a month, so getting a few extra scans on the side which is good!
Vicky


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning Everyone x  

little manic for me today as i work in the travel industry so doesn’t help the volcano erupting!    


Jenny, lots of xxxxx    


Marmo, congrats on being PUPO xxx     

Zoelouise,  i remember how hard its was with friends having babies in the last 3 years of trying and going to parties christening so hunnie its going to happy for you and you be organising baby’s parties too xxx

AuntieM,    Glad your mum has been with you and keep positive hunnie and take your time going back to work, sounds like you to have a lovely understanding boss , i know not all of us have but look after yourself xxx I was in on Tuesday afternoon hunnie xxx  

Elvie, yep discharged but I’m stating on the thread as if it wasn’t for you guys i don’t know if i would have got this far xxx  Glad your levels were fine,    

Vicks, glad your scan went ok and ventricle has shrunk to normal range don’t worry and keep positive, aargh tummy so cute hey, xxxx  Appointment last Friday went fine thanks hunnie, no news from results as yet said could take two weeks so i have appointment with a dr next thrusday so if id ont hear will ask there  and are you at UCLH too, are you booking extra scans privately or the hospital giving you them?   

Mummp How you doing xxx    

Dolphin, Glad your ok and got your holidays booked for June just what you need before you start tx a little break xxx   

Zimmy, oh hunnie sorry to hear you been on a rollercoaster of pain and anxiety, glad your scan went fine and you saw baby’s heartbeat and size is perfect. Sorry to hear about your second sac and your other little one a little behind, i pray and hope he/she catches up xxx keep positive and take it easy hunnie xxxx     

Hi to everyone else must get on xxx
  

Afm, I’m ok still can’t quite believe it and keep looking at scan. Sent it to my bro and family by email as they don’t live in London, bro said its a boy i said you cannot tell yet!! Hahaha he is all so excited, still tired and bum numb bruised and cant feel it can’t wait one week left no more gestone!     Just cyclogest which i can cope with xxx be back later xxxxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Why would someone need Gestone? What is is and when do they know?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi EBC-
Gestone is progesterone support which is injected intramuscularly it is in oil and releases slowly- the oil build up in your muscles makes your bum sore after a bit, 
At CRGH, They give gestone if you having medicated frozen embryo transfer as there are none of your own follicles releasing progesterone, which there would be after fresh cycle

they would also give it if your progesterone levels were low as I think some people don't absorb the progesteron so well from the pessaries.

hope that helps

Zimmy many congrats! 

Kate x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for that Livity. 

Day 4 of 2ww. Coping well enough but continuing to worry if i've stretched/pushed/pulled too much. Am I being over cautious?  . I haven't done any housework so I have exerted myself but any movement makes me worry. 

Hi to everyone. Ebc x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep I have had it in both those circumstances Livity describes.
I do all my own injections normally but just can't do gestone ones! 

They are intra-muscular so that's why they are worse. 

Zimmy - is it sinking in yet!? 

Bobo - we were chatting on this thread a while ago and a few of us reckoned CRGH hardly do any girls! There is a statistic somewhere online that blasts are more likely to be boys - maybe that's why! 

I'm coping just about with the 2ww as so darn busy I can't think about it too much. Not resting at all though. 
Have ordered pee sticks from Amazon. It will take a bit for them to arrive I guess so at least that will keep me from testing too early (I am a very naughty early tester - bad influence on people possibly!)

Lx


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

BoBo, I work in the industry too and have to say I'm very glad I'm off until Monday and don't have to deal with incident management and press releases! My boss just text me to say he hopes the transfer went well and it all works out but he'd really rather I don't take maternity leave any time soon. LOL

Zoe, hope those embryos are dividing well!

Elvie, I have a bunch of pee sticks left over from ttc naturally and am trying to convince myself not to start using them! I went in to UCH for a blood test this morning and was told to not even consider early testing!!

EBC, I understand the caution!

I found the last couple of weeks much easier than I was expecting and it was so exciting getting a call from the embryologist every morning. Now I'm conscious of every twinge and sneeze and actually don't think I want to think of myself as PUPO in case it doesn't work and the disappointment is worse. 

Hugs to everybody!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

I think a good way to try not to go too crazy symptom spotting is to recognise that cyclogest and all the other drugs can cause all the same sorts of symptoms as pg so they actually don't mean much! 

Marmo, do you think you'll manage to wait?


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Elvie, I'm thinking I can wait until at least the 25th which is 16 days after EC. How about you?


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Reckon I'll cave in by Monday or Tuesday going on past experience. I think one time I tested 9 days past EC!! I'm terrible. 

Depends on when the pee sticks arrive in the post though as I don't want to go and buy some and risk seeing someone I know (only close friends know we've had tx).


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Golly- theres no self control around here is there!!!     God knows what i will be like, terrible im sure... not long till we find out    The nurses told me that there is a big likelihood that testing early will get a false BFP and no one wants that! That would be worse than an early BFN i think..... 

Bobo, Marmo- thank you    I never lose hope that one day it will be my turn and when i shut my eyes tightly i can see friends and family there in my house to celebrate my baby finally arriving  

Its been a good day actually   Spoke to embryologists this morning and all our 12 'chicks' are still doing well in their incubator and have reached 5 cells! 8 of them are in the good -excellent grading so far, so it will hopefully be a day 5 transfer... monday! OMG! DH had convinced himself that our sperm and eggs were not compatible in some way... he has been proven wrong! 

Hello everyone else


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Girlies,

Been ages so much to catch up on I dont always have access to a pc so please forgive me if I miss anyone out.

AuntieM-Glad you are feeling better hun. How did your follow up go? Thinking of you & sending you    xx

Elvie,EBC & Marmo-Congrats on being PUPO!!! How exciting!!    That your 2ww goes quickly for all 3 of you & you all get BFP's! xxxx
!
Zimmy- Happy all is going really well &    that your 2nd beanie catches ups. Keep visualising! My scan is on the 22nd the last week is dragging! xx

Zoelouise-!4 eggs is brilliant! I only got 11. Well done you xx

GG- Good to hear from you. Wish you all the luck on whatever you decide to do xx

Vicky-Glad scan went well x

AFM-Just counting the days to my 2w scan. Had a bit of spotting a few days ago & really bad cramps but seems to have gone. I think it was to do with my puppy nearly drowning. It was a really scary moment & it was that evening the spotting & cramps started & all thru the night. But all seems ok now so hopefully just a one off from being upset.

Lots of hugs to everone else.

Night night

Eliza xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

AuntieM - yes, what did they say at the follow-up?

Marmo, EBC - my fellow 2wwers, hope you are not driving yourselves too mad with it all.

Zoe - fantastic about your 'chicks'. Keep us posted! I find it so exciting hearing about this stage from everyone who is between EC and ET.

AFM still trying not to symptom spot but failing. Got slightly sore boobs but maybe that's the cyclogest. Then again I didn't have this until yesterday but have been on cyclogest for whatever longer - a week or more (can't remember when I started them now). Also pretty tired but that could be the quinagolide stuff. So in fact, none of this means anything  

Definitely not going to POAS until they arrive from Amazon. Too early for a bit yet obviously. 

Hi to everyone - enjoy this gorgeous sunny day.
Lx


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

Please can I join the group?  I am just starting #5 ICSI (our 1st go at CRGH) , start downregging tomorrow.  I'd really like to join you all on the journey and hopefully beautiful healthy babies soon for us all.

I'll write my journey so far when i work out how to keep it at the bottom of what i have written.
xxx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome Tomo!

Elvie - I am determined not to test early and not  to symptom spot, but as you mention it - left boob feeling tender! 
Stop it - you are terrible!!   If you test early and get your BFP, i'll test the next day!....Maybe!?!  I'm going round the bend.


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

I can only test when the pee sticks turn up which I'm quite liking as otherwise I'd start getting tempted...! I feel like it's out of my hands - when they turn up I'll test...maybe.

 at left boob not right. Am going to have to check whether it's more one or the other now...ok more right....weird!! 

How on earth are we meant to not test til 16 days after a 5 day transfer!?!? It's sooooo long. Most other clinics definitely seem to adjust for blasts. 

Welcome Tomo - you're in great hands with CRGH!


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello ladies!

Elvie and EBC,    i can totally empathise with your thoughts on  testing/symptoms. its like replaying my previous cycles.  
sending you both lots of      . make sure you take time to relax and take your mind off 2ww (near impossible i know! ) you make me giggle! (although i know its not to be laughed at) 

Tomo- hello! and a very warm welcome. wishing you lots of luck with your next cycle, you have def come to the right place. this thread has been such a help to me and many other ladies. look forward to chatting to you soon.


 to everyone, gotta go and get some birthday pressies for friend.
Fozi


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello ladies,

Welcome Tomo    - looks like youve sorted your signature out now. Good luck with your ICSI, I have found CRGH wonderful even though it didnt work out for us this time. Where did you have your immune testing done? Great that you have your immune issues under control now through natural remedies.  GOOD LUCK hun. x

BoBo - lovely news about your scan hun and yes please stick around here!!

ElizaC - hello hun, glad your puppy is ok now, how very scary for you!! Good luck for your scan next week hun.   

Elvie - Reckon its actually impossible NOT to be on Symptom Watch in the 2ww and I always had one boob sorer than the other how weird!!!! Glad you are Gestone free too hun, what a relief for you!! Good luck with 2ww Part 2 next wk.  

EBC - Good luck with your 2ww Part 2 aswell. Take it easy and lay off the housework!! I just always thought to myself I dont want to do anything that would make me look back and think I wish I hadnt lifted that box or whatever if it didnt work out. Sending you lots of    from sunny North London.

Zoelouise - your chicks sound like they are doing wonderfully hun, and good luck for your ET.   

Vicky- Glad scan went well and LOL at the tummy!!

SD - Hi honey, hope you are out enjoying the sun somewhere   

Hello to all thoe other CRGHers out there   

AFM - had very up and down couple of days. Good day yesterday - went to clinic early for blood test then Mum & I went to couple of exhibitions at tate britain (recommend Chris Ofili if anyone fancies some v phallic art!!  ) then got really tired and felt bit rough as have cold on its way. Dr A called last night to say as he expected my hcg levels are stil rising (not sure why I thought they go down, must have assumed that bit) but obviously not at the rate of a pregnant woman, so its back to the clinic again on Tuesday for more bloods. He asked if I'd had any pain which I havent but am still bleeding which is normal so ectopic is still looking unlikely. On a good note he said this counts as one of the 2 bleeds I need to have before starting again so might be June not July we can go again. We dont have the formal follow up till 10 May when we'll discuss next steps. FOr now Dr A has said we need to put this behind us and more forwards. And its this that I'm struggling with - also the fact that the hcg is going up not down is not letting me move on mentally at all. I've done some research into immune testing and lots of doctors do dismiss it esp with women who have had pregancies implant like me. The genetic side is something I am going to look into though. Anyway I'm rambling now!! Off to tackle stuff in the garden as its such a nice day, then off to flicks and dinner with DH when he gets back from work later.

Take care all

Auntiem.x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Can't stay awake girls - just had to have a nap. Is that a good sign or just all the drugs!?!


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Elvie, I've just managed two hours out and about - one of which I sat down for - and had to come home and collapse on the sofa. No idea what it's a sign of but hoping it's a good one?


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi girls,

just popping back in as am coming back to CRGH in the next couple of weeks hopefully to get going with dIUI. We have failed ICSI for severe MF in CRGH and Cornell, NYC and have run out of dosh to go back there again esp as there is no chance of any better results if we persist with DH's sperm, so are moving onto donor. I have been stalking you all for a while, and hope my old buddy fozi   will be my cycle buddy. I know several of you are also having dIUI and hope we can all support each other  

AuntieM so so sorry to read your news hun, have been through the same thing, and can't imagine how you cope with it twice - it did my head in just once   

lots of love to all
C


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Elvie - same here, had a nap which I never do!


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

ceci - hello sweetheart, I was so so hoping you would not be back to CRGH, so sorry,  thinking of you and sending you loads of love and    , as you know we are very sadly unable to have DH's baby and are having TX again with Donor Sperm very soon, so anything I can do to help you and DH come to terms with not being able to have DH's genetic baby and to help you come to terms with getting your heads around using a donor I will try and support you hon....    I know how hard it is and so very very sad and you have to grieve for your loss of what you cant have but it does get better honestly and in time what will be important is you and DH having a lovely baby together made from your love for eachother as a couple.... lots of hugs   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

tomo - good luck with your first cycle and welcome.

auntie m - i feel for you with your hcg still rising. i hope things sort themselves out quickly for you. hope you are feeling slightly less fragile and the sun has allowed you to think positive and be full of hope for next time. you asked why i am doing a fresh cycle next. i am very lucky to have 2 NHS cycles funded by Camden PCT. As a fresjh cycle costs so much more than frozen, and our 2nd go can only be one or the other, we have decided to go for fresh. this means we have potential to have more frosties. the consultant did say that given my age, if we were private patients he'd suggest we use our frosties up first but understood why we weren't taking this approach. 

lots of love 
lovejoyslady xxxx


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome, why oh why didn't I join a group on all my previous IVF cycles.  I'm looking forward to chatting to people who actually know how it all feels.

Can't believe this is attempt number 5, hopefully now that issues have been identified this one will be successful.

Auntie M, I had my immune tests done through Dr Trevor Wing (Naturopathic and Oriental Medicine), he has a clinic in Richmond.  He was recommended to me by a friend who had a friend who went to see him when she was having difficulty getting pregnant.  I have no idea what her fertility issues were but she got pregnant and had a baby.  I thought it was worth a go to see him, he recommended the Alan Beer tests.  So i had tests done through Trevor, some can be done in the UK and the others have to be sent to the states.  You have to contact Alan Beer clinic yourself and fill in all the forms however Trevor sorts out sending the bloods to the USA  etc.  If you'd like anymore info let me know really happy to share what we have been through so far with him.  All the tests and Trevor are not cheap but hopefully worth every penny.

I started downregging today with the nasal spray, I didn't find the instructions very good they just say put your nose over the tube nd spray.  I put the top in my nose slightly and took a breath in while spraying is this right??  Sorry may sound silly just wanna get it right.

Hope everyone has a successful week.

xx


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

AuntieM - Sorry, for the very late reply. I'm so sorry to hear your loss... my thoughts and heart are with you. can't even begin to image how it feels to have 2 m/c....... so so sorry......  

sorry for not going personal. just a quick update about myself - officially turned 39 on saturday! decided that even without a baby, life is still worth celebrating! had a lovely day with DH on saturday.  hopefully, things will be very different at my 40th birthday in a year time.  

booked to have my baseline scan tomorrow. does anybody know how many scans I will have between now and IUI (i'm on superovulation)? are the scans always in the morning? just need to have an idea how free i should keep my diary for this and next week.

thanks!

swallow


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm not sure Swallow...Scans were in the morning, HyCoSy and DET were in the afternoon if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi all

Just a quick question from me for the IUI experts - do you need to inject centrotide on a superovulation IUI or is that just for IVF?  

Swallow - I have just had first scan today for IUI - today is day 4 of stims.  Will then be having one every other day until trigger.  They can do scans AM or PM - depends on available appointments.

Louise x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello CRGHers... 

Today i am officially PUPO! We had one 4AA blasto transferred without any hiccups and they have me a photo of him/her (can you say that??) and i cant stop looking at it   The big ol' wait starts here...  I have just realised that i have no instructions on when to start the clexane injections (aka Daltaparin) does anyone know if its tonight? ie day of ET?

Hope my fellow PUPO's are ok today too... elvie, marmo, ebc...  

Welcome Tomo and hi lovejoyslady, were the same age i think and both funded by Camden (or maybe im westminster?) pct... so fortunate! Best wishes to you both for your cycles.

Swallow-     want the weather great on the weekend.. its good omen for your year ahead for sure! I hope you got my message ok re hypno... (btw, we didnt set a 'goal') xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Belated happy birthday, Swallow 

Congrats Zoelouise       

Hi Louise, how are you?!!  Sorry, can't help re; scans - sending you lots of    for this cycle  

xoxo


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi ladies,

ZoeLouise - woop woop     congrats on being PUPO!! Hope you and your perfect blasto have a restful 2ww xx

EBC, Elvie, Marmo - how are the ladies in waiting today then? holding it together I hope!! 

Elvie - have your pee sticks arrived yet?    

Louise - sorry cant help as not sure what Centrocide is? Good luck with the IUI honey. xx

Tomo - Hi - you are doing the sniffing right   well thats how I did it anyway! I agree the instructions are a bit pants. Thanks for the info on immune testing - trying to get an apt with my GP to see what if anything the NHS can help with on that front.

Lovejoyslady - sun has helped with the feeling better yes. Thanks for sharing the fresh/frozen info and yes I dont blame you at all for doing another NHS fresh cycle. Lets hope you wont need those frosties honey. xx Good luck you. xx

hi everyone else - Sweetdreams, Bobo, kdb, Gelato, Kate, Swallow & Ceci (thanks for your kind words girls xx), AuntieBetty, ElizaC, Fozi....xxx

AFM - first day back at work was fine and was actually good to get some normality and routine back in our up and down life of late! Feeling much brighter today - spent much of last night stressing that I had an ectopic as bleeding got worse and had some tummy pain but its all much better today. Have a scan and blood test tomorrow morning to hopefully draw the line on this treatment and move on. Bless - my mum called our flat this morning when she knew we'd be at work to speak to my MIL as she was so worried about us and wanted to know me & DH are doing ok.    Think they both benefitted by speaking to each other about it all - kind of forget how much pain our loved ones also go through with us. 


Auntiem.xx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello - another newbie here.  I'm currently waiting my HFEA license for PGD at CRGH - hope to start downregging next cycle.  I'm up in North Wales but going down to London for treatment as no where locally offers PGD.


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Zoe - just cyclogest tonight then clexane tomorrow night and, if you have same as me progynova (estradiol), aspirin, cyclogest and antibiotics from tomorrow onwards. Congratulations and I hope the next two weeks go super quick...and have a nice bfp at the end!

Hi Gribbie and welcome. 

AuntieM, glad things are looking up  

Everybody else hello and sorry to be quick, doing this on my phone andit's hard! 

Don't know about everyone else who's done the 2ww but it's been doing my head in being on constant symptom watch but knowing most of them are probably the cyclogest anyway! Sore b**bs andbig blue veins and cramps like you would not believe. Feeling mildly positive today


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh dear I'm sooo behind again..

AuntieM, so sorry it's been another disappointment for you. Good to read through your posts ending on this eve's and read that it sounds at least like you are OK. It's a tall order, all this pick oneself up and dusting off. Keep on smiling hon and I truly hope that next time (if you're up for that) is the one for you. Really hoping that there are no other issues, ectopic or otherwise and that your poor bod can just get over it.  

Marmo - you stay positive - sounds great!

naughtie Elvie - actually, you go ahead and do your early test. Everyone has their own approach and I so hope this is the one for you. 

Zoelouise - sounds excellent for you too. Congratulations! Sit back, relax and 2 weeks will go in no time at all... if only that were true! Good luck 

Louise - sorry although I've had IUI it's only been the clomid/pregnyl shot approach with no further accessories. Hope someone else can answer your question. But it's a very exciting time for you! Fingers crossed.

Tomo, Gribble hello, welcome. I'm not the thread's most reliable poster but I do read up and then get woefully behind. Wishing you both SUCCESS at crgh.

Just watched Revolutionary Road which was beautiful and all but a bit harrowing. Not sure it's a great choice for any one ttc so won;t be recommending it on to you all! Knew it was all going to go bad. Wish she'd just taken off to Paris. Thank god it's 2010 and not the 50s. Couldn't cope with all that immaculate housewife stuff. But then neither could they by the look of it. Sorry if you have no idea what I'm wittering on about.

Tomo, Gribble hello, welcome. I'm not the thread's most reliable poster but I do read up and then get woefully behind. Wishing you both SUCCESS at crgh.

I'm being wooed by a possible consult at Guys... someone else I know is pregnant after tx there (and Donor egg IVF in Spain), it's the cost which is tempting me. Much less than CRGH it seems. Still in that stalemate of not knowing which way to go and perhaps a new perspective might help me decide.

Sorry lovelies, gotta go to bed but sending my best UP THE DUFF vibes to all you 2ww'ers and your fabulous blasties. Anyone other than Louise on IUI at the mo? And everyone else waiting and preparing, healing and trying to get on with life for a bit, a HUGE GROUP HUG to you all.

GG xx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Zoelouise - congratulations on being PUPO       hope 2ww goes quick and    that you get a BFP in two weeks time xxx

Louise - On my Superovulation IUI I just did injections of Gonal-f for my stimming and then pregnal injection before IUI, so no I didn't have to take that so would imagine you wouldn't have to either....   all goes great for your cycle   xx

Swallow - For my superovulation IUI I only had day 2 scan to check all ok and to start, day 7, day 9, day 10, and then LH surge so day 12 scan pregnal injection and IUI on same day, so think it will probably depend on how your follies and lining are at your first stimming scan.. My scans were when they had free slots, both morning and afternoon..    that all goes for your cycle xxxx   

Marmo - 2ww drives you completely   , lots of    and    it goes quick for you and a lovely BFP.. blue veins on (.) (.) great sign, I had that on my last 2ww and I was preggie, never had that on my unsucessful BFN cycles, so hoping great news for you   xxx

EBC - hope 2ww goes quick and    lovely BFP xx

Elvie - hope 2ww goes quick and    lovely BFP on OTD or before if you cant wait, I was naughty and tested two days early  ... tiredness sounds all rather positive, I was so so tired on 2ww and it was because I was preggie, so hope the same for you   

Auntiem - sorry to hear your levels are still rising....hope your levels drop soon and your hormones get back to normal soon..    I had the same problem my body just wouldn't accept I wasn't pregnant and I still tested positive on a pregnancy test two weeks after my ERPC... thinking of you and sending you lots of    xxxx.. I am hopefully starting TX again beginning of June if AF behaves itself, perhaps we might be cycle buddies. Thats interesting what you say about your m/c bleed counts as one of the two cycles... I was told by Mr Serhal that I had to have m/c bleed which was started by ERPC and then two bleeds and then start TX on third bleed, not sure why I have had to wait so long, unless its because I was 8+4 when had m/c!!?? strange!! take care and lots of   

Tomo - welcome to a lovely thread with great girlie's, hope sniffing goes well and    for a great cycle 

Gribbie - welcome and hope you can start TX asap     all goes great 

lovejoyslady - hope your fresh cycle goes great   

Kate - hope you are ok and all going well   xxx

gelatogirl - so hard to know what decision to make and the huge cost of stuff makes this TX rollercoaster so much harder to cope with , they should make TX free to everyone that needs it and no wait lists and that you can have as much of it as you need, wouldnt that be amazing...!!! hope you can find a way forward and have a plan for the future to look forward to   xx 

hello to everyone else lots of   

AFM – Been keeping busy riding one of my friends horses three times a week and running/walking four times a week too, healthy eating plan and taking homopathetic remedy for getting my hormones and cycles back to normal after m/c.  Also had my first hypnotherapy session today which was really great, have three more to go and she is recording a tape for me to listen to twice a day as well, as I have to make sure that my mind is the right place to start TX again and that its going to be a successful outcome, as important to have positive healthy mind as well as a healthy body…. Trying to stay really positive and believe that next time I will get pregnant and it will be a lovely sticky one too just    and    that is actually the case

sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome ladies


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your messages everyone,  

hello Gribbie, welcome to a lovely thread,

Sweetdreams- fingers crossed for a speedy few months till you can get going again, you are so good at remembering everyone in your posts and so supportive. I wish you all the best  

Marmo- thank you for the info- i actually did a booboo and did a clexane last night (before i read your post). I found the clexane info sheet in my folder of papers and it suggested i should have been taking it since EC?? Well, i havent done that! I panicked and my sis (who is a dr) said it wouldnt do me or little chick any harm to do one dose so i did.   Hope i havent messed up. I have left a message with nurses at  RMU.....

Well, its day 1 of tww... scared to move! Every time i sit up or turned over in bed i thought, well thats it- ive strained too much!   I am def going to go mad here!
 to GG, kdb, AuntyM too x


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Zoe - Thats how I feel/felt, I'm better now its the 2nd week. Good luck. The doctors do say 1-4 days to rest and sfter that be normal. 

Marmo- I get cramp in my hands every night. Hmmm not sure?!

Gribbie - Wow that's a long trip. 

Afm - Had the full blood count yesterday, to see how the celaxane is doing and my progesterone levels. The nurse said she would only call if I needed to change dose of cyclogest or if I need to start Gestone. No phonecall so Yipee! 

Hi to everyone else, keep positive thoughts going round. 

x


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes it's a journey and a half!  I'll be spending a month or so down in London when it all kicks off (fingers crossed for June/July).  Mind you at one point it looked like I'd have to go to Belgium to get the PGD so London seems like an easy option in comparison


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Marmo - stay positive, sweetpea!!!     

Out of interest, did the clinic say why they were putting you on progynova for the 2ww?  Just wondering because most clinics only prescribe progesterone, but I read something recently which indicated that the balance of progesterone : oestrogen in early pregnancy was just as important as having sufficient progesterone and that giving supplements of both would be recommended... so I added this to the (growing) list of questions I have for my consultation.  Would love to know if one of the Drs gave you more info about it 

Wow Jenny, you have been busy!!  

AuntieM - sending you    

GG - always worth exploring all the options - there's no commitment after the cons, so you could always change your mind.  Would be sad to see you leave the thread but wonderful to know you got your BFP!  Good luck, lovely xoxo

Hi to everyone else  and welcome to the newbies


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi kdb, I know it helps the lining of the uterus build up so the embies can snuggle in, I just assumed everyone else takes it? Just after EC when the doc told me what to take and he originally prescribed 3 tablets a day but then took it down to 2 when he realised my estrogen levels were pretty high and they had been a little worried about OHSS.

EBC - hand cramp. Definite hmm! not a clue but fingers crossed it's an excellent sign 

Zoe - I'm sure Yoshanta will tell you it's totally fine. The first 4 days when I was at home 'taking it easy' (confined to the sofa by my husband and not allowed to do anything) I found the waiting really hard and I was constantly panicking that a sneeze or a stretch had let them get away. Feeling much more relaxed now I have work to take my mind off things.

I knew I could be loopy but not this loopy   

Sweetdreams - with your horse riding and general healthiness sounds like you'll be in the perfect place for a big sticky bfp!

GG - thanks!

Question - if you get a bfp do they do a blood test as well or just take your word for it? I was speaking to a friend in Australia and her clinic wouldn't let her poas and insisted on doing a blood test?

General spring goodness to all!


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Apologies for the occasional drop in , I do read daily as you all keep me focused 

Auntie M - Thinking of you

Elvie + EBC - How are you both doing

Sweetdreams - Loving your PMA and fitness, it's so important, unfortunately I don't feel as focused this time round, I'm hoping eating WELL and rest will balance the limited exercise 

Zoe -  

GG - Such hard decisions  

Tomo & Gribble - Welcome to a great thread 

Marmo - They do take bloods..but only if you go back, as many people discharge themselves once they get their BFP. Hang on in there   

KDB - I had Progynova in my 2WW 


Hello to anyone I've missed  
AFM - Attended clinic yesterday for suppressed scan...only to be told my lining is too thick  to start stimms, so back again tomorrow


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

kdb, marmo- i'm on three progynova per day even though i am also on bromacriptine for possible OHSS ....so who knows what theyre up to!! Also cyclogest twice a day (a messy business!)

I am a bit worried actually about the OHSS.... i have a very bloated stomach (very noticeable as usually im quite flat) and back and chest tightness. I am drinking loads of water but is is giving me tummy ache (and wind- sorry for tmi!) Do you guys think i should be excessively worried??


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Zoe- I was bloated for quite a few days. A combination of the constipation and OHSS i'm not sure. It has gone down now. Lots of water and fruit.


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Zoe - I think it's pretty normal after EC and stimming but do call the docs if you're really worried. 

EBC - glad your bloating has gone down too. Some of mine has but not quite all - I can at least do my jeans up now!

Sorry not to have posted but I did test early and it was a bfn - obviously too early but by this stage last time I had a bfp - even a couple of days sooner so I'm not at all hopeful. I might end up regretting that elective single embryo transfer. 

At least we have the frosties. I'm wondering IF it is a bfn, how long do you have to wait before trying an FET (I want to do natural not medicated...)


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Elvie - sorry to hear it's a BFN (at the moment - there is still time) with regard to FET - I have been told that I only need to wait one cycle before started FET so not too long at all - they said to me that they always prefer medicated (which I am happy with) so can't help with what the criteria is for un medicated. Sending     + some bubbles that it could still be a BFP x x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

I was wondering about whether they'd let me do natural. I tried to do a natural cycle last Autumn but that was under Ranieri - he was quite supportive and said that there wasn't a huge difference in success rates (presumably unless your natural cycle is really irregular etc). 

I found it so much easier than medicated and really have my heart set on natural. My lining was fine and everything looked good but our, at the time, last two embies didn't defrost so that's what went wrong. 

I wonder if you don't have to wait as long for a medicated cycle though as with a natural you have to get back ovulating naturally again and after my ovaries ordeal this month, they might be on strike for a while


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Elvie - I think it is too early, its only been a week after ET.   and lots of


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Elvie- you tested too early! Its neither a positive or a negative yet... just disregard it completely and carry on as though you still dont know. Pg hormones are different levels each time...   

Interesting what you say about the FET's, i didnt know how it worked with frosties.. we have 6 blastos in the freezer today which will be some comfort if the worst happens .........

Dont give up on your embie yet!!!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

But I used a First Response test that is something like 92% accurate 1 day before your period is due so frankly it does depend on the test.

The only hope is I'm one of the 8%  

Yes with frosties, you can in theory do medicated or natural. Haven't the frostie success rates leapt up recently since they started the different freezing method called vitrification...encouraging news.


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes Elvie the stats we were given were 91% survive the thaw and 56% success rate across all ages


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

morning ladies

Good luck to all the pupo ladies hope to pop back and see lots of   soon   

Auntie M so sorry to hear your news and wish you all the best on your next tx its so hard isnt it hope you and dh can support each other through this awful time  

Jenny- how are you sweetie so glad you are moving on to your next tx  it all works out for you next time round good luck you deserve it  

Elvie-you have tested to early hun pls dont give up hope till your proper date i have read on here that women test - right up till there test date  

Mummy p good luck with your scan today fingers crossed you can go ahead and start stimms soon 

Louise good luck to you chick hope your tx goes well 

well not been on for a while been in limbo really  crgh has taken 5 weeks to send my notes to my new consultant cant belive it, they got them yesterday so hopefully will be on the rollercoaster in the next few weeks so need to get fit again . 

to all the other cgers on here i have missed good luck to you all all and   to all that needs them 

Rachelbw


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Elvie - don't give up yet!!! Pee sticks measure HCG which I am pretty sure is only produced once the embie has implanted. Implantation can be anywhere from (typically) 4-12 days after ov, and one girl on FF had implantation spotting *15* days after ov / EC and went on to have a healthy pg. You could just have late implantation. Every woman is different, and every pregnancy is different 

We are still rooting for you (and the other PUPO girls) to get a BFP....


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Louise - hope all going great with stimming     xx

Zoelouise - sorry about the bloating  , hoping its not OHSS and just normal after EC  xx

Swallow - hope all went well with your scan yesterday and you can start TX?     all goes great xxx    

Kdb - I was put on prognova three times a day after my Gonal-f dIUI as my lining was a bit thin and apparently can help to thicken that for implantation.. seems that different patients get different drugs so don't worry, you will be given what best suits you and your body  

EBC - great news all good with your bloods, is that a new thing CRGH doing checking progesterone levels on 2ww, or have they always done it for IVF patients?, as I have never had that with Gonal-f dIUI,  thats great that they do that..     it continues great and you get a BFP xx

Elvie - Oh sweetie, it was too early to test...     that when you test again on OTD is a lovely BFP for you, lots of     2ww does drive you to testing early!! xxx

Rachel - lovely to hear from you, gosh 5 wks what was that all about....Where is your new clinic?     that you can get started again really soon  xx

Mummyp - sorry to hear your lining was too thick      that today scans all great and you can get started with stimm - how frustrating   

Auntybetty - hope you are ok   xx

Marmo - When you get a BFP CRGH want you to get it confirmed with a blood test so I just called clinic when I did my test and it was positive and arranged to go back and had a blood test to confirm my BFP, felt better that they had done it as if hcg levels and progesterone levels are low they can adjust your meds and help support the pregnancy so I reckon it gives peace of mind all is ok... and also confirms not a chemical pregnancy as well of course...  Hope 2ww going quick     reik for a BFP for you xx

AuntieM – thinking of you hon and sending lots of   hugs xx

hello to everyone else lots of   

AFM – I am trying to be positive but its pretty hard as I am getting a bit emotional at times, hormones are still a bit all over the place and body not quite back to normal... getting rather worried as haven't ovulated this month yet, did last month funny enough after m/c but not this month, and was hoping to start TX beginning of June but think really I need to be ovulating myself as doing TX of Gonal-f dIUI.... not getting on very well with DH still had another row again last night    , its put a massive strain on our relationship, what with having to use a donor then TX not working and then m/c, just hope things improve as we are both struggling with coming to terms with it all and because I am not working at the moment DH is working very long hours all the time which means we don't see much of each other and we are in massive debt too, sorry rambling again... just been bottling stuff up for a while..

sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh sweetdreams   im sorry youre feeling down. Our bodies are very clever in pacing us for what is to come. If your relationship needs a bit of TLC, that is so much more important than the baby madness- just for now. Youve both been through so much together already and that is going to make you stronger. You just need a bit of healing time hun. You will ovulate when you are ready- i think our bodies respond to our emotions to some extent and perhaps (and god i know it is bl*ody hard  ) but if you have to wait an extra 4 weeks till July to start again you will be ready, healthy, and a strong team again. Which you need to be   Sorry to go on, i just wish i could do more to support you  

There is always an added time pressure too isnt there? I know that if i get a BFN (  no!) then i will worry about the passing of another 6 precious months without baby. But really, a few extra weeks or months is ok (for us both, if we need it) and you never know, it might make all the difference next time.

I hope this hasnt made things worse for you hun.... 

Z xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Zoelouise - thanks for your message sweetie, yep I know what you mean and thanks that all makes sense, lots of    to you, its just when you have been pregnant, you just so badly want to be pregnant again really really quickly ... blame that on the flippin hormones!! and the need to replace the big void of sadness and emptiness for the baby you have lost I guess!.. but like you say perhaps I just need more time and get me and DH relationship back on track.... we will see what my body does anyway as cant start TX until I have had two normal cycles inbetween.... 
Sending you huge amounts of     and      that you are going to get a BFP, got everything crossed for you lots of love and  xxxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Sweetdreams    Great post by Zoelouise.  You are doing so much to help prep your body and mind for a BFP, try to stay +ve and good things will come your way.  I hope today was just a blip and that your anniversary trip away with DH will complete the healing xoxo


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Thank you for your good wishes and hope 

My lining went from 6.3 to 3.9 in three days ...so I started stimms today   

Sweetdreams - Life is so hard  try and be kind to yourself , ditto Zoe's post  

  to all 
Nite Mummy P x


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning Everyone,

been a few days since i was last on and so much has happened, need to re read all posts.

Welcome to all newbies xxx this is a great thread   


Sweetdreams, fab news on your fitness and its around the corner your next treatment enjoy your break with DH xxx Sorry that you have been down again and the stress with DH rows etc.. but  your break will do you a world of good for the two of you and hunnie please keep positive you will be BFP xxxxxx Your body is a temple for your baby now and you are and have done so much to get there so keep positive please xxxx   


MummyP, well done on your lining that is fantastic, all the best for the rest of your tx xxxx

AuntieM, how are you sweetie, need i ask just wanted send you lots of                     xxxx

Cecibee all the best for your diui, and hope you get a wonderful BFP as we did xxxx Here if you need anything xxx   

Swallow, belated happy birthday xxx  

Zoelouise, congrats on being pupo  and hope 2ww doesn’t drive you to insane! The first week is the hardest! Read lots watch lots movies or if you have a garden chillax in it xx  

Love to you all and sorry not many personals still crazy at work with the flights back on and stuff lots on and events to sort out and re book xxx   

AFM, got my appointment with dr at UCLH as a follow up to midwife appointment two weeks ago, got few questions ready to ask, from what the first scan i have on nhs will cover, the screening i need and what the results from my blood tests mean, i got them in the post so did some research already but some words don’t understand, just want some positive feedback form dr and no crap basically i want to be told what scans i need and screening i need and not be fobbed off. DH isn’t coming today doesn’t get paid when off work so i said as long as there for scans that’s ok.    

I let you know how i get on and be back later. Again love to you all xxxx


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Elvie,

Hang in there. 

If it turns out you need to do an FET let me know as I am currently about 2 weeks away from defrosting and hopefully transfer. 

Mine is medicated but you do ideally need to have  a natural period first before you start.

So after my micarriage, I had one period medicated, then a natural period which you start down regging on, then on your next period which has come through the medication you started on the natural one that's the one the transfer happens on all being well. 

Medication is no where near as bad as a fresh cycle but for some reason Im not feeling too great on the oul nasal spray this time around. 

Good luck all. 

x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Molly I am also about 2/3 weeks from medicated FET- I start oestrogen today! 

will do more personals later- 

love 

Kate x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh wow lots of FETs going on. 

Molly, I've done both a natural FET (but it got cancelled just on the day of transfer as the last two embies I had then didn't defrost after being stuck in the freezer for five years!) and a medicated one before. I just really struggled with the gestone injections - I know some people are fine with them though. So that's one of the reasons why I'd love to do natural again and last time although I ovulated a little late in the cycle I did and the lining was all looking good. Will you be doing gestone?  

Will have to see what they say but as you've all mentioned there's still a tiny chance it won't be necessary to do that.  

AuntieM - hope you're ok, all things considering. 

Zoe - hope you're surviving the 2ww so far okay.

Bobo - sounds interesting re the appointments. NHS care varies so much in different areas doesn't it. 

Swallow - hope you had a fab bday.  

Hi to everyone else. Enjoy this gorgeous weather girls!


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

ah I see. Yes I am starting gestone probably next week. Are they totally different to gonal/menopur/clexane jabs as I couldnt bare anything worse than that?

Livity - fingers crossed for the both of us. Have been on oestrogen since Sunday. 

x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Well....you might find them ok but I was so wussy about them I couldn't do them myself which was part of the problem as it meant getting a nurse friend or the GP to do them - I'm sure most people or their dh's manage to do them though. With other injections I do manage. They're not so different to Clexane though really. 

And it's all worth it!


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, everybody, for the Happy birthday. never received so many in my life!  

Zoe - I did get your PM. Sorry if i forgot to reply you. Congrats on being PUPO! We are all here to support you through the 2ww!

Tomo and Grabbie - welcome to the thread. 

Elvie - it's still too early! don't ever believe those % for tasting early. hang on there and be patient! we are all still   a BFP for you!   

AuntieM - sending you lots of    thinking of you.

BoBo - keep us posted and  

Sweetdreams - you are amazing! you never forget anybody in your post! zoe is so right. mother nature has it's own and best way to get us where we will be sooner or later. my hypnotherapist told me to look at the whole fertility thing as a "magical journey". it's easier said than done, but the idea is that we should try and enjoy the ride as it's a "magic" - we didn't choose to be here and we don't know where it's taking us. so the only thing we can do is to enjoy the ride, see where it's taking us and accept the result.   also, remember, your body has done it once. there is no reason it won't do it again!   

AFM - started stimms yesterday (150 gonal-f every other day). had psychological barrier about starting the first injection yesterday morning. after lots of encouragement from different sources, i eventually did it yesterday evening! feeling extremely tired last night and today. even more strangely, i'm craving for chocolate! (honestly, i'm not usually a chocolate person.) had two slices of chocolate tarts today. they seemed to be the only thing that can get my energy level up! if this is part of the side effect of gonal-f, i'll become twice as fat when the tx finishes.....  

lots of love to everybody

swallow


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you swallow, bobo, elvie for your encouragement re the tww! The first three days have been mental torture i have to say. I think id better get back to work next week and make myself useful or i wil go mad  

Hi Molly, good luck with your tx  

I am having a bit of trouble with the clexane injections.... they are causing huge lumps to appear under my skin and these turn into massive purple bruises.. is this normal? Its not a pretty sight i must say! 

Zx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hmmm Zoe, I don't get huge lumps but I do get the bruises. Might be worth a quick call to the nurses if the lumps are painful?


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Zoe - same here, bruises and very painful but no lumps.


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmm, i think the lump is blood (sorry- yuk!) leaking into the area under the skin because it is being thinned by the clexane- a hematoma But there seems to be so much swelling.... thanks for quick replies guys   will see how tonight goes.....


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Sorry to have been awol for few days - check out my AFM for details!

Zoe, Elvie and EBC - yes Clexane sucks!!    I was told under no circumstances to rub the injection site as this causes bad bruising. Its so tempting though as those pesky jabs sting soo much. Good luck ladies!!

Elvie - really hoping you have tested too early and the peestick turns into a lovely BFP -have you tested again hun? 

Swallow - well done on your first jab - if becoming a chocoholic is your only druggie side effect I reckon youre doing well!!  Good luck with your stims. xx

Molly - welcome back honey.  Best of luck with your FET. Will be interested to follow your story as am hoping to do FET later this year.    Re Gestone: my DH had to do mine and went for an injection lesson with a nurse at CRGH (and wound me up that the nurse got her **** out for him - the girls on here lol'ed at that one!  ) Think it can be injected into rump or leg but has to be intramuscular not just under the skin like Clexane/Menopur. I know some ladies get their GP/GP nurses to do it if they struggle, sure you'll be ok honey. xx

Sweetdreams - Sorry youve had a difficult time honey  , am sure you & DH will be back on track soon - this tx takes it out of you on so many different levels and pressures come at you from unexpected angles. Once you have an exact idea of when your treatment will start am sure your DH will relax as he will know that you are back on the path towards a lovely sticky BFP!!    All that has happened to me & DH recently has really made me appreciate the simple things in life like enjoying a nice meal together, having a lovely long lie-in, pottering in the garden, just really puts some perspective on it all. Easy to say I know. Take care hun. xx

Sorry for lack of personals tonight, am pooped and so ready for my bed. Hello and   to kdb, BoBo, Gelato, Marmo, Livity, MummyP, AuntieBetty, Rachelbw and everyone. xxx

AFM - lost track of the days but think I left you when I was just about to have a further scan and blood test on Tuesday - well my hcg levels unfortunately continued to rise and Dr A referred me to the early preg unit at UCH/RMU for more extensive testing. I had a scan first thing yesterday morning (at same clinic we found out about our missed m/c in Nov so that was quite upsetting, and also saw the doctor who told us there was no heartbeat walk by ) and they immediately diagnosed a tubal pregnancy in my left tube which needed surgical removal as it was getting quite large (2.5cm approx). So I was admitted to the gynae ward and put on the emergency list -12 hours later at 9pm yesterday (sooo hungry by this point as had been nil by mouth since 8pm on Tues - could have happily eaten the anaethestist, surgeon and nurses!) I finally got into surgery. It all went smoothly and they removed the left tube, leaving a perfectly healthy right tube and 2 ovaries so I have plenty of kit left to crack on with tx once healed! Back at home now and having lovely pasta bake cooked by my lovely mum who has been down this wk. Ironically have a tummy which looks about 6 mths preggers (was even offered a seat in hospital waiting room when waiting for taxi home which cheered me up no end as you can imagine  ) but am so glad that this is over (surely its over now!?!?) and in a way I'm glad it wasnt another miscarriage, just a case of the silly embie travelling the wrong way! DH said it must have had my sense of direction    - his unyielding sense of humour gets me through this all! We've been told we've been spectacularly unlucky but we only have to wait 2 periods then we can get back on the tx ride again, yippee!! and really looking forward to that. Am ok for now, but keep expecting the emotions to catch up on me now that I've gone through the physical motions. 

Take care all

Auntiem.xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh goodness me AuntieM, I cannot believe what you've been through!
Huge hugs for you. How come they left you waiting for 12 hours despite being 'an emergency' case?!

I love the fact that despite this situation both you and your dh have joked about a couple of things. I think all need a sense of humour with this tx lark and all the complications. 

Get well soon from this, have a good rest now and let your mum keep pampering you!
Lx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Elvie - you def need to keep smiling and seing the lighter side of life with all this ttc rubbishness being thrown at us!! UCH where I was admitted (onto the 13th floor would you believe - we had to laugh at that one too!!) have a mega busy maternity & gynae A&E so as I wasnt doubled up in pain or showing signs of haemorrage other more poorly ladies were put into theatre first. Was really impressed with the care there though, all sparkly new wards and lovely lovely nurses.


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Unfortunately I was there recently too after a traffic accident a few months ago but main A&E and it was very impressive in terms of the staff and care in that bit as well. Let's hope you don't see the inside of that bit again and the next time you need a hospital after your next cycle is for giving birth to a BabyM!

On a slightly different note, I tried to call the clinic today with a couple of questions this morning. The nurse called back and said she couldn't answer them so said she'd get the doctor to call me but he didn't. DH had similar a couple of weeks ago when he had some questions. Anyone else experienced this? I think the clinic is great in so many ways and I know they're busy but when we're spending £5000 on tx it'd be nice to have them call back when they've said they will.


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

It is so frustrating with the call back system at CRGH isnt it? and I know what you mean about paying so much ££, you do expect a 1st rate system at each turn. I've only had to chase them once when they hadnt called back after 2 days but this was when they were super short staffed. Have you tried calling the out of hours number? I found that there is normally a doctor on this number and they might be able to help you. Good luck hun. xx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Elvie - PS - had forgotten about your bus incident!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks AuntieM - it's definitely not urgent enough for the out of hours doc and can wait til tomorrow now but given I called this morning originally it's a bit duff of them isn't it. 

I guess they, rightly, prioritise when busy. 

Are you in much pain from the op? Have they given you decent pain killers? 

I am trying to forget the bus incident too   Seems like a long time ago now to be honest given all the tx in between!


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Gosh - Auntie M - what a lot you have been through.  Hope you can rest, and I think keeping a sense of humour really does help you get through this whole nightmare


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks AuntieBetty.  

Have been given Codeine and Paracetemol but pain is easing off now thankfully. Body clock all over the place though as only got 3 hours sleep last night as was oddly super wide awake after the general and was watching friends and sopranos on hospital telly till 3am  . Also had a mini picnic of salt & vinegar crisps, carrot cake and strawberries   which various people had brought in for me but I couldnt eat earlier. Was v yummy.


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Auntie M - I'm sorry you have suffered such trauma , I do hope you get the rest you deserve. Lovely to read your DH and your take on things . Take care x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

AuntieM - wow, what a saga  but you continue to gain my admiration and respect with how you and your DH are handling this.  As you say, your emotions may yet catch up with you, but in the meantime you are doing so so well   xoxo  p.s. omg how did you manage 24+ hours without food...   That is some serious willpower you have!!

Ciao to everyone else, not long til the weekend and the weather is supposed to be lovely.  Had lovely dinner out tonight with a dear FF - a spectacularly healthy wholefood salad followed by an equally spectacularly naughty dessert.  Yum!

xoxo
kd


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

AuntieM you are amazing in the way that you cope with things, i really admire you and your dh.  

A speedy ans hopefully peaceful recovery to you both Zxxx


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

AuntieM! Woah.... you seem amazingly OK about all that. The things women can go through! You will get to your goal, as surely you just used up all your bad luck??! Really hope you can take it easy, heal up well and get ready to try again. You are an inspiration.

Sweetdreams - really hoping that your lot improves. I don't know what it must be like to have to make those donor decisions, it must be incredibly tough. I hope your DH is getting some support from somewhere, as I know how guys won't talk to anyone about this stuff. I really hope you do both take a look at each other over your anniversary and remember why you got together. It's such a tough thing for both to cope with, and it can push us together or pull us apart. Hoping you can fins some togetherness soon. xxxxx

Kate - getting back on the fertility train! You'll be there before you know it. 

Elvie - hang in there.. annoyingly, I'm going to add my voice to the masses cheering you on still for a BFP despite your early neg.!!

Zoe - of those lumps and bruises sound grim. Could it help if you ice the area straight after? I have no idea, this is NOT a recommendation, just wondering if it would help stop the bruising. Anyone know?


Hello everyone! xxx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

AuntieM- you are truly amazing the way you look at things i can tell by reading your posts. I really hope you get better soon and you and dh continue suporting each other i can tell you are strong you heal quickly and you can start again soon hun


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Bad news here - started bleeding really quite heavily at bedtime last night. 

I know some of you will say you can bleed and still have a bfp (and I know as that's what happened to me with my fresh cycle that led to ds but the heaviness of it, the fact we only had one embryo put back so it can't be the second miscarrying causing it and the bfn pee sticks means I'm sure it's over for me. 

I'm really glad I tested early as otherwise the bleeding would have been a shock. This way I found out slowly that it hasn't worked which suits me. 

Got a call in to the clinic so hopefully they will actually phone me back today unlike yesterday. Will ask re natural FET and how long I'll have to wait while onto them I think. 

Lx


----------



## Kro (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi ... wonder if I can join you guys.  I'm a FF newbie getting ready to start IVF #1 with ***********.  I'll be starting the BCP in early May and going from there.  I've been with UCH for just over a year - have started 3 IUI attempts but all 3 cancelled due to overstimulation.  

It's great to see how much you all support one another on here!

x kro


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Elvie, so sorry and I won't tell you that it could still be a bfp. 

Kro - Hi and welcome.

AuntieM - you're amazing. Hope you get some time to relax in the sun and recover in the next few weeks before getting on the merry-go-round again and getting a properly located bfp.

Zoe - I haven't had lumps but have had some massive bruises and ice is supposed to help. Hope Y can give you some answers.

xxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Elvie – oh sweetie, really really hoping its not over for you and there is still a chance    , hope you can get through to the clinic asap and see what they say… lots of     xxx

Zoelouise  - sorry that injections are hurting   , hope 2ww goes quick, xx

Swallow – glad Gonal-f injections going well,    that your cycle goes great, lots of    xx

AuntieM – OMG you poor thing   , I am so sorry for what you have been through, hope that you can rest up and start feeling better really soon    , let yourself have a chance to cry though if you need to hon, important to let out all your feelings of disappointment and frustrations, here for you if you need a shoulder to cry on anytime  , you sound so strong and seem to be handling it all very well, but take care and be gentle with yourself you have been through so much recently... thinking of you and lots of    xxx

EBC – hope 2ww not driving you too nuts,   

Kro – welcome to a lovely thread with great bunch of girls , hope your IVF cycle is successful and you get a lovely bfp this time,    , look forward to chatting to you and all the best,    xx

Gelatogirl – thanks for your message   , TX is hard enough without the added pressure and complication of having to have to use a donor as well, we will get there and come out the other side, we managed to get through DH’s mum dying and then my mum dying in the last few years so we will get through this in time… hope you are ok, lots of   xxx

Kdb – glad you had a lovely time out with your friend, yummy to the dessert,    xx

Kate – hope dr going ok    and    for your FET cycle that all goes great when you start

Molly – sorry to hear that your not feeling too great on the dr drugs   , hope it improves and    all goes great for your FET

Hello to everyone else lots of    

AFM – thanks so much for all your messages  , don’t know how I would get through this all without your support hugs… I have actually started ovulating today     so really relieved about that and hoping it wont take too long for my cycles to get back to how they were before the pregnancy and m/c, obviously takes a bit of time, that’s why cant start TX again straight away… be glad when hormones are normal again..    Had a good old long chat with DH last night and we are both feeling a bit better, we just need to make sure that we keep on talking to eachother and not bottle it all up and then it all comes out as one big explosion at eachother… we will get through this and be a stronger couple it just takes a bit of time to come to terms with everything… looking forward to our holiday a week today, sure that will really help us get back on track .

Have lovely weekend all 

Lots of love
sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

sweetdreams, im so glad things have picked up a bit. So much can change day by day in this fertility madness. There will be good ones and bad ones to come im sure for us all and at the end, when baby comes along, it will have made us all strong and grateful and cherished mothers. lots of love x

Elvie. What can i say? a moment we all dread. Stay strong till the appointment and get things checked   You have succeeded before and you will again hun  

Kro- hello there, welcome  

Vast improvements on the clexane last night. Put pressure on the site before withdrawing needle and for ages after and seemed to help... thank you for your suggestions!
 to everyone else, TGIFriday! x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Elvie, I'm so sorry   Hope you can get a date confirmed for FET really soon   xoxo


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Elvie - sorry to hear you've started bleeding, there really is nothing I can say. I really hope you get a call back today and get the answers you need honey.   We are all here for you. xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for your kind wishes. 

The bleeding has continued - it's quite heavy. Dr S was lovely and said to test again to absolutely double check but then I could stop. Good news is that I only have to have one more AF after this to start FET and he was fine about me doing natural (although I guess we'll have to have a proper consultation - or will we?)

Hope you all have good weekend plans....gorgeous weather. I'm off to book a little holiday and to get playing sport again in a few days to distract myself. Maybe my body will enjoy a good break and just being normal for a month or two!


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

elvie- a holiday, what a nice idea... youre very brave


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

I hope it didn't sound trite that I was talking about holidays - it's just my way of dealing with it all to try and keep busy and have things to look forward to


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Elvie - I totally understand you wanting to book a break   , I too need to have things to look forward to, it really helps focus the mind on the future not what has gone by. We have a wedding in Jersey and a holiday in Scotland with friends in June which we are both looking forward to. 

Hope you & DH are doing ok. xx


----------



## Kro (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words of welcome - makes me happy I finally joined FF!  

Elvie - a holiday sounds like a great idea.  I know that after my appointment yesterday I felt quite numb and have been dreaming about a holiday all day today.  Sometimes it's a good thing to escape ... I find it helps put things in perspective.

Have a good week-end everyone.

x kro


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

AuntieM - I loved Jersey. I'm sure there was a chat about there on the thread ages ago. 
Whereabouts roughly are you staying and have you been before. I love the beaches and restaurants and we were blessed with good weather.


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Elvie - we're staying in St Helier - not been before but heard lots of great things about it - any tips on what to do/see?

Kro - Welcome to an amazing thread honey. GOOD LUCK with your IVF, please ask us anything you want! xxxxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

We loved St Brelade's Bay - the beach is lovely and there are fab restaurants along the beach.
It's not far from St Helier and we hired bikes and cycled between where we were and St Brelade's and St Helier. 
I'll try and remember the name of the seafood restaurant we liked the most...


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi AuntieM - DH and I went to Jersey during the Xmas hols. We stayed in St Aubin and here are three good places to eat there. You can get a bus from St Helier (10-15 mins), drive or if you're feeling energetic, cycle. It's westwards around the bay from St Helier.

1) The Boathouse - brasserie / cafe downstairs and restaurant upstairs. We had a casual dinner downstairs.
http://www.theboathousegroup.com/boat-house

2) Murray's Coffee Shop - fantastic cakes and desserts, wonderful pizza, soup and light meals.

3) There is a cafe above the art gallery - we didn't get a chance to eat there but saw the menu and their scones & cream came highly recommended.

Enjoy 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

That was the one - the Boathouse!
Ah now I remember it was you kdb - we had a chat about Jersey on here at the time I think didn't we?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL   I remember posting some Qs about Jersey when we were planning our trip.  I think Livity went last year too!

Hope you're doing ok today  

I had a facial this afternoon but ended up getting there 15 mins late due to traffic... then got talked into buying a course of facials... really shouldn't have considering how much I spend on acupuncture and herbs and supplements blah blah blah   Now feeling guilty.  DH is away this weekend on a cricket tour so am trying to find something on 4od or iPlayer to entertain myself tonight.  Tomorrow am hoping to trial a few different cupcake recipes for next month's Iron Cupcake


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

We did go to Jersey last year - it was lovely- think we also went ot the Boat House- but despite racking my brains can't remember many names, I just enjoyed driving around, The Jersey War tunnels were also really moving and a v good museum. 

KDB- how long is your course of facials?? sounds lovely but I know what you mean about costs mounting,( I have just booked a days Italian cooking course to distract myself on 2ww- not strictly necessary expense! but we need nice things...) What's an Iron cupcake?

Auntie M-   for all you have been through lately, , hope you enjoy the wedding and have a relaxing and restoring time with your DH- going through all this is such a rollercoaster and I think we all need to step off and pamper ourselves where necessary, we stayed at the Radisson blue in St Helier which was great- v modern and good staff, also good for C's wheelchair which is a big thing for us.

Elvie- sorry it hasn't worked this time,   I totally agree about needing to plan a break and get back to things you enjoy,

Hi Kro and Tomo- welcome to a lovely thread,

Sweetdreams- hope you also enjoy your holiday and you and DH get some relaxed time together,

To all the 2WW girls- hang in there- not too long now and I have everything crossed for you,

Molly hope you are developing a fab lining ready for those embies to nestle in, have you had a scan yet? My first one is on thursday, 

Preparing for this FET doesn't seem too bad so far- downregging I'm fine with- except for odd waves of tiredness- and oestrogen so far is ok- but do think it alters my mood, Start prednisolone on wednesday which I'm interested to see how it will make me feel as havne't had it before, 

C and I are feeling a bit ancient- went to a party tonight and it was one of those bars where the music just cranked up and up and you couldn't hear anything- however for once- it was C who bailed first! I have always hated loud music and felt like the old granny of groups of friends so it is quite nice to have my husband catching up with me! I do miss a cocktail or a pint at things like that though, but am def off booze now- 

anyway night for now, have a lovely sunday

Kate x


----------



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

hello ladies

auntie m - OMG you have really been through it. wishing you a speedy recovery. humbled by your positivity. laughter is much better than tears. glad you are being looked after. stay strong    

elvie - sorry to hear AF has turned up. but good that not long to wait until next go. keep positive.  

afm - feeling stronger. just had first proper AF since m/c. pleased my body is getting back on track. going to try and avoid ov tests etc this month. but i imagine as soon as i see/sense any signs that i might be, i'll be trying to get DH into bed!!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Lovejoys - great to hear your AF has turned up already. So reassuring to know that your body is recovering. 

Hi Livity - good to hear from you! Why do you have to d/r for FET? Is it so you don't produce a follie yourself, and they use oestrogen to build up the lining for ET? (Sorry, am not v clued up on FET.) Glad you're not suffering too many s/e. Totally know what you mean about loud bars... give me a nice dinner party or meal out instead!

Course of facials is only four, and I have 12 months to use them so not too bad. What annoyed me was that there's no discount buying the package, which I realised when I got home... but then rationalised it (as you do) that I don't want to look like an old hag  esp as I will be an 'older' mummy anyway  

Iron Cupcake is a cupcake competition that happens approx monthly in London. I've gone once as a taster / voter (£5 gets you all-you-can-grab cupcakes + tea / coffee) but think I might be brave and enter the one on 10th May.

http://thecakedcrusader.blogspot.com/search/label/iron%20cupcake



Good morning to everyone else! Pity the sun has disappeared - it was meant to be 22*c today. Sitting in my pjs watching the marathon on tele but must get down to the shops. Hope you all have a relaxing Sunday xoxoxo

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Am also watching marathon in dressing gown and ridiculous pink slipper boots I bought to avoid cold feet ( following maxim- warm feet warm womb- which I feel I have to say in wise chinese voice ) they are hideous but only ones available seeing as I bought them in spring!

Cupcake thing sounds cool, I'll try and go to that- although it may be transfer day! Good luck with your entry,

I'm having medicated FET as PCOS means I don't ovulate regularly enough for natural FET- so yes the downregging is toswitch you off and the oestrogen to build up lining, you start progesterone a few days before transfer!

Lovejoyslady- glad you are feeling a bit better and starting to regualte again... 

Enjoy today all- am gutted about the weather we are supposed to be going to a BBQ though it is still supposed to be hot this afternoon, fingers crossed, 

If anyone is testing today I have everything crossed for you

Kate x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

hi everyone,

Ive only just got dressed after sitting watching marathon too!! Decided that after lazing around the house most of this week post ET i should do a bit of tidying and dusting!  

Lovejoys- good news hun. Wouldnt it be great to actually make a baby through s*x! What a thing that would be!   

Elvie- been thinking of you a lot. How are you today?  

kdb- mmmmm facials! I so love beauty treatments. Good idea re the batch booking. That means you get to have more! 

afm- went to a 1st birthday party yesterday followed by dinner at friends who have just had baby  . They chose a table outside at local pub after (brrr) and i got very cold feet and panicked all the way home that id made my chicket cold in my womb! This tww-ing is awful i must say.... 9 days to go and absolutely no signs of anything so far. Not everyone gets implantation bleed do they?

Speaking of which... how are you doing EBC?


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

Sweetdreams- Am so pleased that you & DH are back on track. I have so much admiration for you. You always have so much support & encouragment for the girls on here. You are an amazing person & I so hope you get your BFP that you deserve! Enjoy your holiday with DH x

Auntie M- Oh hun you really have been thru it! Your strength & sense of humour is what is keeping you going. Hope you are resting lots! X

Elvie- So sorry to hear your news hun x

Tormo & Kro- Welcome! This is a great thread! x

ZoeLouise- Congrats on being Pupo! Hope your 2ww goes fast for you x

Ebc & Marmo- Not long now!    for your BFP's

Bobo- Good luck with the scan with nhs x

Zimmy-Hows things with you?

AFM- Had my scan on the 22nd & there it was the little heartbeat going so fast it was amazing to see it. Me & DP had rowed the night before so he didnt come in with me which was sad as he should have been there. I started spotting that morning as was up all night crying. The dr & the nurse both told me I need to ignore DP & think of me & the beanie now. They upped my cyclogest to 3 times a day. and put it down to me getting upset. The spotting went that day. I had the lady dr with the black leather jacket. She is so sweet. But she did panic me when at first she couldnt find the heartbeat & started panicing herself!! Then when she eventually found it she said something like oh thankgod for that it does worry us dr's when we dont see a heartbeat! I thought fine but can you keep it to yourself!! I was like a nerveswreck on that couch!! 
Me & DP are ok now & off to Southwald for a few days with the puppy, looking forward to it!

Hi to eveyone else hope your all having a good weekend!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

AuntieM - OMG... i'm so sorry to hear what you've been through....   sorry being so late on offering any support... i have to say i really admire your positivity and the ability to see the funny side of it  . please do take care of youself. if you ever need a shoulder to cry on, we are always here.  

Elvie - sorry that the tx didn't work for you....   good that you won't need to wait for long next tx. how are you feeling now?

KDB - i'm really impressed with these cupcakes! is this your hidden talent?   you should definitely go for the competition! how cool would that be!

Zoelouise - I know what you mean about the babies. DH and I went to visit a friend's baby for the first time 6 months after the baby was born (she and I were pregnant at the same time, just two months apart...) i thought i was strong enough to visit them now. but i guess one will never "get over" m/c.... the baby is a real little angel, but it reminded so much of what i've lost...... i didn't feel jelous or envy, just loss....    perhaps, this is what people say about "grief" - you never "forget" it. you just learn to live with it....

but we have to remind ourselves - there is still hope!   

Sweetdream - how are you getting on these days? a holiday would certainly do you and your DH a lot of good!

AFM - am glad that i'll have my first stimm scan this morning. it will definitely put my mind at rest. spending most of the weekend worrying silly things. when i had ovulation pain, i worried about over stimmulatoin. when i felt nothing, i worred about poor response.....   

 and lots of kisses to everybody. hope you'll all have a very good week. best of all, it will be a long weekend coming!

swallow


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

AuntieM I’m so sorry to hear what you have been through.  Many, many    

Elvie, sorry this cycle didn’t work.  Good news about only having to wait for a month before starting FET.  Hope you have a great holiday and it helps you recover. 

Eliza great news about the heart beat and that you and DP are OK again.  Enjoy Southwold!

Big welcome to all the newbies  and a big ‘fingers crossed’ for those of you waiting to test!

Hello to KDB, Sweetdreams, Swallow, Zoelouise, Livity, Lovejoy and everyone else!!

I’m waiting (impatiently) for our first appt with Mr Serhal on the 6th May.  Still haven’t got the paperwork from the Hammersmith!  Last week they said we were the next in line to be photocopied so if they don’t arrive in today’s post I’ll chase them up again.  Also going to the GPs this afternoon to get the Hep B&C and HIV blood tests done on the NHS.

G x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Gilly- thats madness about your paperwork! What are they up to i wonder?? Good idea about getting tests done at GP.... good luck with your upcoming cycle

How are  you Elvie?  

EBC? any news hun... totally routing for you  

Eliza- how wonderful to see the much longed for heartbeat  thats great news, happy holidays!

Hello everyone else, im back at work today to take my mind off tww but its very hard and im crampy   hope everything is ok.....


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes def get some of the tests at your GP - saves a fair bit!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

Eliza - fab news re the little heartbeat flashing away. It's amazing so early on isn't it.

Gilly - hope all gets sorted out asap. 

Swallow - hope the scan goes well. 

KDB - looked at the Iron Cupcake Website - sounds fun!

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM bleeding pretty much stopped now and I did sport yesterday and jogging this morning (although I was a bit rubbish after a three month break!) Good to be back to it although it'd have been better to actually have a bfp. But I'm okay with it.
If we're going to do natural I'm wondering if we should wait an extra month in case my ovaries go on strike for a while after the 25 egg exertions! Any views? I guess the doc will say if they think it'll be a problem and he did say one more AF would be fine. 

Lx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Zoe how many days are you into the 2ww? Hope the cramps go away.

Elvie good to hear the bleeding has stopped now.  I agree getting back into exercise is hard.  Last year I did 2 fresh cycles and 1 frozen so I just didn't exercise at all for 12 mths.  I am feeling it now as I try to get back into pilates. 

Nothing in the post.  Called the Hammersmith and the file was copied on Friday and will be posted tonight by special delivery so now I have to email them my work address so they can change the delivery as no-one will be at home to sign for it!  My last cycle failed on the 1st March and that was the week I called to start the process of getting my notes.  Good thing that the earliest appt we were offered with Serhal was 6th May otherwise the notes would have never got here on time!

Will the GP be a bit funny about tests on the NHS when we are doing private treatment?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Elvie - I find giving up exercise the hardest bit of tx, tbh! I am a gym nut...    and as much as I enjoy yoga, it just doesn't feel like a workout unless I'm knackered and sweaty! But, am trying to listen to my body a bit more and take it easy. Hope you are doing the same too.

Gilly - glad you've tracked down your notes. HH are so rubbish at admin! Not long now til your consultation - mine was cxd due to GP error (in Feb!!) and I can't re-book until my GP / PCT can sort themselves out to get my funding paperwork to the clinic. You should be fine to get the Hep and HIV tests done on NHS.

Hi Zoe - stay positive, chickadee... keep visualising your little ones getting comfy and snuggling in to their new home. I am really   for you   

Kate - would love to see you again if the ET timing works out for cupcakes. Miss Munro is hoping to come along as well. Had a big giggle about your slippers!  I also get cold feet - am v conscious of trying to keep them warm. Easy to do at home with my uggies - not so easy at the office! It turned out quite sunny and warm yesterday arvo - hope you enjoyed the bbq.

Eliza - great story about the scan, although wouldn't have been funny at the time. 

Sweetdreams, Swallow, Louise, AuntieM, Kro, Lovejoys... and everyone else reading 

Re; the cupcakes... the more the merrier! Come along if you're keen:
*Monday 10th May from 6pm at The Cuban bar in Moorgate*
http://thecakedcrusader.blogspot.com/search/label/iron%20cupcake

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello ladies

Thanks Elvie, kdb and Kate for the Jersey feedback! Hoping to have some spare time away from wedding madness    to explore lots so will makes notes of your suggestions  

Gillydaff - I had all the basic bloods done at my GP - saved a couple of hundred ££ I reckon. My GP was happy to do them, sure yours will too. Glad your notes will be on route by tonight - its a full time job chasing up doctors and nurses isnt it?! Good luck with your consult next wk xx

sweetdreams - hope you & DH are ok hunnie and looking forward to your break. It is so important to have time away from everything for just the 2 of you. xx

BoBo - how are you doing? xx

kdb - WOW that cupcake fest sounds amazing! Best of luck xx 

Elvie - good to hear you positive and back exercising. I havent done any since Jan and am feeling it around the thigh, bum and tum area! Hoping to get back into some swimming/body combat once my tum has healed ok. Not sure if you'd need to wait any extra months if going natural FET - sure Dr S can put you straight on that one. Will be interested to see what he says as I'm hoping to go the FET route later in the Summer. Good luck hunnie. xx

Zoelouise - hope work not too bad and your cramping is ok. Take it easy hun and sending you lots of    thoughts.

Swallow - hope your first stims scan goes well - the mind does do crazy things doesnt it? I'm a right one for getting carried away with what might/might not be happening inside. Have been trying to invent a lookie-insidey machine but not working just yet !! 

ElizaC - lovely news about your scan, its so special. take care  

EBC - Hi honey - how are you doing this week?  

Zimmy - how are you doing hun?

Lovejoyslady - glad AF arrived and good luck with staying away from the ov sticks!!

AFM - Off work till at least Thurs here as tummy still really sore and feeling bit lightheaded still. Managed to get a nurse apt at my GP surgery this morning to check out my stitches and go back on Fri to have them removed, but she said its all healing ok  Also have blood test arranged on Wed for some basic immunes, glucose etc and a follow up with GP next wk to discuss results so feel like I am doing lots of constructive things. Also have our follow up with Dr A on 10 May so will have a full plan of action after that. Feeling brighter today, sun is out which always helps. Off for coffee later with friend who is a stay at home dad since being made redundant so am treating him to cappacino and slice of cake, yum yum sure cake is good for my healing tummy? anyone else heard that!?

Auntiem.x


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Good morning all

I wasn't supposed to test until Friday but it was my husband's birthday on Sunday and I decided to do a sneaky test and not say anything if it was bad news but......it was postive!

Which I couldn't quite believe but I've tested 4 times since then and still the same 

I'm going in for a blood test on Friday - apparently they can tell how many there are from that! 

So many things I'm discovering about pregnancy - some not very pleasant! Went to the dentist this morning for a scheduled check up and he warned me about bleeding gums which get to be really gross and nasty.

Our luck has been so bad I was beginning to think it was going to be physically impossible so even if it all stops I'm happy to know I can get pregnant.

Big hugs to all and apologies for the all about me post!


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Massive congratulations!!

Hurrah!! Really great news  

I am going round the bend here with the waiting... feeling every twinge and pain and sick with nerves!

(see you later still?)

Zoe x

Hello everyone else


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks  

I'm having loads of twinges and cramps and pains and weird pulling sensations so they're not neccesarily a bad thing!

Looking forward to it


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Morning all, I hope your well. 

I've been a bit quiet but wanted to say that I tested twice this weekend and got my long awaited BFP! I went to crgh yesterday and it was all confirmed last night. My dh and I are very happy but are keeping calm. 

Learning from you lovely ladies its still important to take each day at a time. Scan in 2 weeks so will know more then. I a very happy and still can't quite believe it. I've never even seen a positive test before so this is all so unknown to me. 

Lots of love to you all, good luck and a special hug to my friend Elvie for all the support  

E x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Great news EBC. Fantastic! A hurrah for you too! Hope its a relaxing couple of weeks for you and growing baby! 

Two BFP in one day! Hmmm no pressure or anything....omg


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW - Marmo & EBC - huge congrats to you both!!    Amazing news. xxx

Zoelouise - good luck hunnie thinking of you. xx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats Marmo


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

You too EBC! Fabulous news!!!!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Fantastic to have two BFPs today....now Zoe, let's hope you make it a third...no pressure!! 

Lx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Oooowwweeeeeeeeeeeeeee, it's BFP-time!!!      Girls, I'm so very thrilled for you both - congratulations!!  

Zoe, keeping fingers crossed for you honeybee xoxo


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Marmo and EBC - great news!!!!!!!  Congratulations!!!      
Zoe, hang on in there - when is your OTD?


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

EBC, Marmo - Wow, you've done it! Great to log on this eve and see your good news. So hope that Zoe joins you too. It must be terrible waiting now Zoe. Good luck! And really hoping that the BFPs turn into lovely bubs too.

Eliza - great to hear that your little 'un is with you despite all your stress. I went to Southwold for a day during the Easter hols. I had dressed for summer and was FROZEN as the weather was not summer at all, but had possibly the best fish and chips I've ever eaten (in the UK at least) at Mrs T's at the harbour. Made up for freezing on the beach. Such a photogenic spot, I went a bit mad on shots of fishermen's shacks and so on. Will check the forecast next time but looking forward to going back.

Elvie - you put me to shame, have been meaning to get back to going for a run since my last tx, and am still thinking about it. Did shovel about a tonne of compost today for our school gardening club, but it's not the kind of exercise I need, just back wrecking. Hope you are doing OK love.

Kate, warm feet, warm feet! Hey don't worry about feeling old, we have been officially ancient for ages and I was so relieved at the weekend that friends had booked an upstairs room at Smith's at Smithfields so we wouldn't have to compete with the noisy dining room downstairs. And that was daytime without music too!

AuntieM - good to read you are healing well, I bet you are pretty sore though. Will be helpful I'm sure to have some more tests done and perhaps answer a few questions before the next tx. I hope that the cake was just the right medicine for this afternoon. 

GillyD - our GPs are all very variable, but it's always worth asking. Mine was totally fine with sending me for HIV etc at the local NHS hosp. Also had a hysteroscopy there too, to see if I had a polyp and that would have been £2K or something crazy at CRGH. At least you know the notes are nearly there now, I hope CRGH brings you a BFP too.

Lovejoy - well, a bit of   can't be a bad thing can it now.. maybe you'll get lucky! 

KDB - I love the view into the underground cupcake scene! I had no idea, how wonderful. But too tempting, just as I 'm trying to curb my constant snacking. Let us know how you get on with the comp. What will you be entering? I see the theme is 'fruit'.

Sweetdreams, Swallow, Dolphin, Zimmy, Bobo, Molly, new ladies....HELLO! Sorry everyone I didn't mention!

DH and I are having a night off as DD is going to the grandparents on Friday night. We are going to see Gorillaz and I'm very excited, Damon Albarn is my longest running celebrity fantasy. Maybe that's TMI... might be a bit frustrating tho as Gorillaz are a concept band fronted by cartoon characters and the actual musicians stay behind the scene. Bizarre I know. Will just have to be content with just being in the same (vast) room.    We rarely go out so this is pretty big for us!!

Hope you are enjoying the sunshine, will it stay for the Bank Holiday? I'm fretting about how dry the garden is, but am loving the warmer temps. Nearly Gelato weather!

Gelatogirl xxx


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Congratulations on the BFP's today -   for a happy and healthy 9 months ahead x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

EBC & Marmo - Fantastic news     I bet your both  

Mummy P x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Marmo and EBC- what fab news- so happy for you both,

Livity x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you all for your tww support... 9dp5dt and counting..... 

GG- enjoy the gig! Cant remember the last time i went out like that!  

Marmo- thanks for yesterday   good luck with tomorrow x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Marmo and EBC -    hope everything will be fine from here!   

Zoe - hang on there. we are all keeping out fingers and toes crossed for you!  

Elvie - good to hear that you are doing well.   

Gillydaff - it's definitely the right thing to do the blood test with your GP. it cost 100 pounds for those tests wth CRGH. my DH did his with CRGH (didn't think that it could be done with GP). I thought I had mine done when I was pregnant last time in May. But on the day of my baseline scan, the nurse looked at my report and said that UCH only tested Hep B, but not Hep C... given that i was supposed to start stimms the next day, i had to spend 100 pound to do the text with CRGH.... another hundred pound flew out of the window....  

AuntieM - i'm again bow to your positivity   . take a lot of rest and you will be back on full health very soon!  

MummyP - how's your simms going?

AFM - my first stimms scan on monday was a bit confusing... the doctor didn't say much and didn't come across as very confident when answering my my questions about pink mucus and the small pain i have inside my pelvic.... only said that she can order a blood test for me to see where i am on my cycle (which got me worried). luckily, i saw the head nurse. she was absolutely fabulous! she told me that i had 2 big and 2 small follicles on my right and 2 tiny ones on my left. also assured me that everything was fine, just wait for the phone call on monday to see if i should up my dosage.

today, i had the second stimms scan and saw a different doctor. he was really good and reassuring! even before the scan, he read the note and said that i was doing fine. then with the scan he said that i have three follicles growing on my right (told me the size of each) and nothing on the left, which is perfect. the womb lining also looks good. so, we just need to keep waiting for them to grow for another few days (will be in clinic for the 3rd scan on friday)! we'll probably have the IUI over the bank holiday weekend.   

 and kisses to everybody

swallow


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

EBC - huge congratulations hon            

Marmo - thats fantastic news congratulations            

Zoelouise -      that its also a lovely BFP for you too on OTD

Swallow - hope all goes great with your scan on Friday and      that all is great for your IUI over the weekend, got everything crossed for you and    its a BFP for you first time around xxx

Elvie - lots of   

AuntieM - lots of     and get well soon, take care xxxx

Livity - hope all going great and    that this FET cycle is the one hon   xxxx

hello to everyone else lots of     

AFM – off on holiday on Friday with DH renting a lovely cottage on the edge of the New Forest overlooking the ponies, cant wait to have some quality time with DH and sure it will be both just what we both need to get back on track and back to our normal happy selves together. Look forward to chatting to you lovely ladies when I get back in a weeks time

take care all and have a lovely bank holiday weekend

lots of love sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Auntie M - Hope the removal of your stitches are pain free and heal well 

Swallow - Stimms are good see my AFM  good luck for your scan tomorrow 

GG - Enjoy the Gorillaz tomorrow...I too love the cartoon characters 

Sweetdreams - Enjoy your break with DH, I so could do with a little R&R 

Hello to all fellow CRGH'rs 

AFM - I've been stimmimg for 9 days and had scans and bloods almost everyday since day 3 as my follies have been harvesting well , each day I have had my meds reduced and as from yesterday, I have been coasting, no meds at all . I have 20 follies on my right and 14 on my left. So drinking plenty of water and hoping they have mature eggs within,for EC on Monday 

Take care
Mummy P x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

HOLY cow, MummyP... 34 follies?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      Good luck for Monday (or sooner?!) xoxo

Swallow - glad you had a better experience with the head nurse and the Dr.  Let us know how the scan goes on Friday  

Jenny, hope you and DH have a wonderful time away - it's amazing what a few days out of London can do for the soul xoxo 

GG - LOL LOL at your crush!!  Enjoy the gig!  (p.s. still undecided on the c/c flavour to enter - have tested four flavours so far with two more to come but need passionfruit pulp... and the only place that seems to sell it is the Oz / NZ shop in Covent Garden!!   Wish I'd brought some back with me from NZ!)

Hi and hugs to everyone else xoxo


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

hi girls

*Elvie & Marmo* congratulations!!! Lovely to come on and see some fab news   

*kdb* Welcome back  (You've probably been back for ages but I'm hopeless at keeping up with the thread!) Liking the sound of your cupcakes, can we all meet up and test them for you first  

*Auntie M* Oh my goodness you have been through so much, I'm so sorry    I truly hope your next tx is "the one", you so deserve it to be xxx

*sweetdreams* hi hun, really pleased to read you've booked a holiday - my DH and I went away after our mmc and it really did the world of good - then you can come back rested and ready for next tx  

*Zoelouise*    I have everything crossed that you will be posting good news soon xx

*mUMMY*


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

hmmm not sure what happened there, my post just disappeared and then I saw it was on the thread?!

As I was saying...

*MummyP* - good news re your scans (I think?!) - best of luck for Monday xx

*Gelatogirl* - enjoy "seeing" your crush 

Hi to all other CRGH'ers - hope you're all having a good week

Love Dolphin xxx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

MummyP -     at 34 follies!  Wow!!  I have everything crossed for you for Monday.
GG how was the gig?
KDB welcome back - hope you had a great time down under
Sweetdreams enjoy your holiday - sounds lovely!
Swallow - hang on in there you are doing well, everyone reacts differently to stims.  Just take it a day at a time.

The notes have arrived - YAY!!! - but they do not seem to be in date order and I am just not medically knowledgeable enough to put them in order so I'll just hand it over as it is.
Our GP has agreed to do Hep Band C, HIV and Chlamydia tests for both of us.  I am getting them done on Monday and DH needs to get his bum into gear to see the GP to get the paper work to get them done too!


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

MummyP- omg! Check out your super ovaries   Watch out for the evil OHSS lurking....the had me coasting for days too which helps keep things under control    best of luck for an Elvie-style EC!! 

Thanks Dolphin, sweetdreams and swallow      (one for each!) I am 10dp5dt today and cant take much more of this. Pee stick mega-pack is in the post on its way to DH's work... fortunately he cant pick them up till friday so an extra few days patience there for me  

  

Hello everyone else


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

MummyP - 34!! Wow, wow, wow.

kdb - I am absolutely positive that I bought passionfruit pulp from the Sainsburys in Chiswick a few years ago but looked online and can't see it listed which is not very helpful! (I'm Australian so exactly what you're talking about  ).

Zoe - not long now, I've got everything crossed for you.

GG - very jealous about the Gorillaz! How was it?

Sweetdreams - your holiday sounds exaclty right 

Hi to everyone else and hope all is well.

xx


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

MummyP - 34 follies! Well done to your super ovaries! Hope everything will be fine on Monday  . Who knows we might bump into each other on Monday. 

Gillydaffodil - thanks for the encouragement.  Definitely learnng to take things one day at a time.  I'm a control freak. It's a big challenge for me to let go of control!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Marmo - another Antipodean!!!   Spooky I was in Sainsbury's in Chiswick on Sunday actually, walking up and down and up and down the baking / tinned fruit aisle like a weirdo.  Found the mango pulp I needed but no p/fruit.  Will be in Covent Garden on Tuesday so plan to stock up then!  Has the BFP sunk in yet?  HAve you had your bloods done?

Oooooh Zoe, when do you think you'll test?  Could you wait til Sunday??  Then that gives you a buffer day before work on Tuesday - to celebrate of course!!            

Gilly - hooray for the notes!!!!!!!!!!!  Have you got your list of Qs ready for next week's appt?

p.s. Have just sent an email to the Director of Commissioning at our PCT and her deputy chasing up my Letter of Guarantee for funding.  Haven't heard from my contact at CRGH since last Thursday and he's not returning my v/mails    Am starting to panic a bit... at this rate it'll be July before we start tx  and we have a wedding in Sweden early August that I just cannot miss as I am co-MC with DH.

p.p.s. For anyone looking for the stick-on cura heat pads you can get a pack of 8 for just under £8 on Amazon at the moment - ordered mine yesterday so I can keep belly / lower back warm at work.  Was best deal I could find online.

Ciao lovelies!
xoxo


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Having bloods done tomorrow and am quietly panicking that it's ectopic or chemical or a false positive....you know just panicking   I don't think it will sink in until they tell me it's ok. Although my (.)(.) are definitely bigger (and they weren't small to begin with) and I'm so tired it's ridiculous so there's something going on 

 that the PCT sort things out for you ASAP!!!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Sending you some positive vibes for tomorrow  I reckon it's going to be fine!!


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Ahhhhhr ladies thank you for such great support, I've been run rugged since 5am this morning, so going to eat my dinner now DS has just gone to bed .I'll catch up with personals...later or tomorrow.

Thanks again


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

kdb - yum I'm really liking the sound of the mango pulp in cakes!

Mammyp - 34!! OMG!! I thought I had a lot. In fact I'm a bit miffed hun - I wanted the clinic record    and you're going to break it! (Only joking, the more the merrier). Are you uncomfortable though? I was horribly bloated with my 25 so hope you aren't even worse. I was much more uncomfortable compared to my first fresh cycle when I got 12 eggs. 
Are you on OHSS watch or is your Oestradiol/ oestrogen (or whatever it is) quite low?

Marmo - good luck for tomorrow. Your symptoms sound very encouraging! Be prepared to spend much of the first trim napping lol (oh and popping to the loo every ten mins later on!) 

Gilly - hope the appt goes well. 

Zoe - good luck when you do test...you have more willpower than I had!!

Hi to Swallow too and everyone else. 
Lx

p.s. I might not post quite as much over the next few weeks as I will be away and working like an idiot before and after but will be lurking!


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Marmo - hope the bloods go ok. Congrats to your and EBC lovely news. 

Elvie - how have things gone, what's next?

Just been for my final scan today and the lining is all good so I am starting gestone tomorrow and then the FET is planned for Thursday providing the the balsts defrost ok! Im super scared about the gestone tomorrow. Hopefully out of 4 eggs one will survive the thaw!

Have a great bank holiday all. 

Mol x


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you for all the positive vibes and good wishes. Just had the call and it's a definite positive and a singleton. Have to admit I had psyched myself up for twins and was strangely disappointed but I'm very swiftly coming to terms with an easy one! Scan on May 12 to, as the paperwork says, check for 'a viable pregnancy'.

Molly - gestone sounds awful but hopefully the reality will pale in comparison to the horror stories!

We're off to Rutland this weekend to stay with the parents-in-law who 'do not do email' and absolutely refuse to have anything to do with computers so will probably be off air. 

Enjoy your weekends xxxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats great news M... a big phew about the singleton! You can give him or her all your best energies now   Have a lovely weekend en famile  

I still havent tested, 11dp5dt..... the pee sticks are in the house now though, doesnt bode well for tomorrow   I am absolutely terrified of this. I think i will be shaking too much to hold the thing. Dont know what i am going to do if its a neg. Trying to make it mentally ok, but fear that i may just fall to bits


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Marmo great news on a good blood result.  Have a great weekend!
Zoe, hang on in there and don't give in. Not long now to the 4th May!
Molly, with gestone just take it one day at a time.  Is DH giving the injections?

Hope you all have a great bank holiday weekend everyone!!!!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Marmo, fantastic! 

ZL...    stay strong sweetpea!      

Have a fab w/e girls, DH and I are heading down to Brighton.

xoxo


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG.   I couldn't wait anymore! I am absolutely shocked. I really cant believe it   I cant get through to CRGH i guess because of the bank holiday so i will have to wait till Tuesday- OTD anyway, to book the blood test.... oh i so hope this is real!

 to all Zx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hurray for Zoe! 
That's fantastic. A long wait til Tuesday but if you had a nice strong positive you will be fine.


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats Zoe, thats great news. Have you tried the out of hours number?

I guess Marmo will be offline, but can anyone else tell me how she knows its a singleton? I wasn't given any clue at my blood test. I thought it was too early. I wonder if its from her HCG number but even then, its not certain. Wish I'd asked now!!

How are you all? I'm feeling very nervous and worried. It doesn't feel real yet. Its another 10 days till first scan and I dont feel I can celebrate till then. Is this being negative? I'm trying to be as positive as I was before I got my BFP, but now I feel/know I have something to loose. I desperatley want to be more positive but just too scared. Any advice?


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG!! Zoe!!! Wow, CRGH is on a roll...super congrats to yo, hope you have a wonderful weekend basking in your positive and that all goes well from here..

Marmo - so pleased to read all good so far (I'm an Aussie too, did we already have that conversation?? - from Sydney but been here since '96)

EBC - there is always something to worry about! After all we go through it's hardly surprising, you're right, you've got a huge amount to lose. But try to stay positive, you'll get to your scan day and all will be fine (she hopes!!). 

MummyP - you've hit the jackpot there. What an amazing count. Hoping you get a great harvest out of that lot.

Elvie - don't work too hard love! See you when you drop by.

KDB - yes, whenever I want passionfruit I can't ever shake off the feeling that I should just be able to wander down the street and pluck one off a rampant vine somewhere.... but can't you find somewhere that just has fruit and use that with sugar added to taste?? Sorry, not sure how much you need. Lots of supermarkets seem to stock fruits these days. I know I've often bought them at Sainsburys. What a divine flavour for cupcakes..mmmmm

Gorillaz was AMAZING last night. So brilliant. It was like a mini-festival, with one big name star joining the stage after the next. Never thought I'd see not only Mr Albarn (he was divine) but also De La Soul, Mos Def, Paul Simonon & Mick Jones (The Clash on stage for the whole thing), Bobby Womac (amazing singing.... what a legend), Gruff Rhys (Super Furry Animals, yes I'm a big fan of them too), Shaun Ryder (shambolic as you'd expect!), Snoop Dog (Not in person but large and hilarious on the big screen) and so on and on and on. Loved every minute of it.We also had a great meal out before at a little place on Essex rd, N1. Food Lab - www.moodforfood.co.uk/ - looks like just another cafe from the outside but they are making some top notch Italian food. She's from Tuscany and gave me a glass of Rose (from her families vineyard) on the house. Now that's how you get people to come back. Gotta go pick up our DD now and shatter the peace. It's been fun!

Have a great weekend all.

Gelatogirl xxx


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

Ebc,Marmo & Zoe- Congrats on your BFP's!!        Great news!! xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this was >>> *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235718.new#new


----------

